#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  iPAD vs Tablet PC: Forget the iPAD

## Butterfly

apparently, there are better products out there than the gay iPad, no other than the MSI tablet, which is open and run a real multi-task OS, Win7

Apple iPad vs. HP Slate vs MSI tablet PC: which one is better?






> Micro-Star International (MSI) is set to launch an Nvidia Tegra-based tablet PC in the second half of 2010 with a price of US$500, according to company sales director Sambora Chen.
> 
> Chen pointed out that MSI's tablet PC will feature a 10-inch color touchscreen with wireless support. The tablet PC will be light-weight and thin for mobility, while featuring all the functions of a regular notebook.
> 
> However, MSI will be flexible on specifications and will launch different models based on market demand.


Photo: MSI Tegra-based tablet PC

----------


## slackula

> apparently, there are better products out there than the gay iPad, no other than the MSI tablet, which is open and run a real multi-task OS, Win7


Did you read the article you linked to?




> Finally, there is  the MSI’s tablet PC whose name is not known yet. It packs some  impressive features and if it costs $500, *then the device will  definitely become very popular in the* *U.S.*


According to one blogger..




> Micro-Star International (MSI) is set to launch an Nvidia Tegra-based tablet PC in the second half of 2010 with a price of US$500, according to company sales director Sambora Chen.


You are saying a device that doesn't even exist yet is better than an iPad? Have you made your downpayment on Duke Nukem Forever yet?  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, I think that HP & MSI etc are trying to compete against the iPad in the wrong way. Hardware specs are not going to be the point imho, not until tablets finally really become mainstream anyway and especially if Apple are going to use OSX and the competition is going to shoehorn Win7 onto things with a 1Ghz processor. Win7 has a lot more overhead than the derivatives of OSX that Apple is using.

If the current sales figures are accurate then Apple has been selling roughly one iPad _every 3 seconds_ since it was released, and they have only just come out in markets other than the USA!

I don't think the appeal is the underlying technical specs of the device, they don't need to be great to put a movie onto a 9.7" screen in 2010, I think the appeal is the massive amount of 'other stuff' that Apple can bring to the device with AppStore and the SDK.

If the other tech companies are already trying to play catch-up so soon after the iPad was released it is a pretty sure sign that Apple has another winner on their hands.


/oh yeah, and your article is 4+ months old  :Wink:

----------


## StrontiumDog

Yep, 2 million iPads sold and it is only just being sold outside the USA. I'm amazed it has proven to be so popular. 

iPhone 4 or HD (as some are calling it) out next week. Can't wait!

----------


## Butterfly

> You are saying a device that doesn't even exist yet is better than an iPad?


well, since Apple has constantly released machines subpar with the market, I believe they will be consistent again with their past practice and that the iPAD will technically be lagging compared to the PC competition




> Hardware specs are not going to be the point imho, not until tablets finally really become mainstream anyway and especially if Apple are going to use OSX and the competition is going to shoehorn Win7 onto things with a 1Ghz processor. Win7 has a lot more overhead than the derivatives of OSX that Apple is using.


The point is that you are not "locked in" with Apple and you can run any Linux distro on a superior machine (with a cam)




> I don't think the appeal is the underlying technical specs of the device, they don't need to be great to put a movie onto a 9.7" screen in 2010, I think the appeal is the massive amount of 'other stuff' that Apple can bring to the device with AppStore and the SDK.


That's an interesting and valid point you are raising, hence the comparison with the iPhone. It's basically the "laptop" version of an iPhone, or an oversize iPhone. It's really not a computer, but a device, a browsing appliance, a shopping appliance ? maybe

a companion appliance for those sad mac virgins without dates ? possibly and a perfect companion for Quack Quack then  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> The point is that you are not "locked in" with Apple and you can run any Linux distro on a superior machine (with a cam)


Huh? Did you mean to say Windows?  :Confused: 




> It's really not a computer, but a device, a browsing appliance, a shopping appliance ? maybe


I think it is going to develop into all of those and then some, if we look at what Apple has done with the iPhone then there is a precedent of them doing some pretty damn smart things.

As I said before, once everybody else is trying to catch up with something Apple is selling it is usually a good indication that Apple got it right first, or is at least on to something.






> a companion appliance for those sad mac virgins without dates ? perfect for Quack Quack, and could be an angle for the iPad


You started a thread with the potential for an interesting discussion and then you torpedo it with Jet Moron type comments. Are you going to call me a libbie next?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TizMe

iPad lookalike on sale in China
HONG KONG - APPLE may have sold two million of its new iPad tablet  computers in less than two months, but it now has a Chinese challenger -  the identical looking iPed. 
                               Apple's iPad is not, officially, even on sale yet  in China but the iPed can be bought in Shenzhen, southern China, for  almost a fifth of the price of the US price of Apple's gadget. 
                               The world's first iPad lookalike runs on Google's Android  operating system, is apparently powered by an Intel chip and sells for  US$105 (S$147). The basic model iPad sells in the US for US$499.

----------


## PAG

> You started a thread with the potential for an interesting discussion and then you torpedo it with Jet Moron type comments. Are you going to call me a libbie next?


You have to admit Slackula, at least he's consistent in his boorish comments, which never include serious alternatives (or any attempt at humour), or any kind of constructive comment.   He must be paying his bar girlfriend major money to stay and put up with his crap, as he must be the most boring SOB to spend serious time with.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> a companion appliance for those sad mac virgins without dates ? perfect for Quack Quack, and could be an angle for the iPad
> 
> 
> You started a thread with the potential for an interesting discussion and then you torpedo it with Jet Moron type comments. Are you going to call me a libbie next?


You never learn, do you, slack? Maybe just give you a T-Shirt with "kick me" screened on it?

Haven't you figured out yet that:

"This message is hidden because *Butterfly* is on your ignore list."

is the only answer?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> iPad lookalike on sale in China
> HONG KONG - APPLE may have sold two million of its new iPad tablet  computers in less than two months, but *it now has a Chinese challenger* -  the identical looking iPed.


HaHa - nice humor.

----------


## Butterfly

> Huh? Did you mean to say Windows?


they do both, that's the point, not happy with Win7, you can go to a nice Linux distro




> I think it is going to develop into all of those and then some, if we look at what Apple has done with the iPhone then there is a precedent of them doing some pretty damn smart things.


with heavy marketing sure. To be honest, I don't think the demand is there per se, if it was, all those products would be there already, all manufactured by cheap OEM. Before the iPod, there were MP3 player, but they never got any real success, even after the iPod, which should have helped the MP3 players, but it didn't really. What it means is that those kind of "gadgets" can only sell with an heavy marketing angle, and that's apple forte. They have to be elegant and pretty with a sense of branding for attachment. The specs are not really important, they are actually subpar, but that's beside the point, it's not what sell those devices in the first place.

I think the iPad will follow the same route, that is a marketing angle. Apple can't compete anymore in terms of pricing and specs with serious Desktop manufacturers, and they aren't really a software vendor, so they are way behind on those 2 fronts. MacOS X is not catching up and remains a niche. Their angle is marketing and branding, and it's not a bad thing.

They are the Chanel and LV of the computer industry. Basically a luxury item, which can explain sometimes the fervor of mac users when their favorite brand is under attack. As a former mac user I see it now.

----------


## Butterfly

> You have to admit Slackula, at least he's consistent in his boorish comments, which never include serious alternatives (or any attempt at humour), or any kind of constructive comment. He must be paying his bar girlfriend major money to stay and put up with his crap, as he must be the most boring SOB to spend serious time with.


oh shut up you old bore, mactard and redtard, the best of both world for you

----------


## DaffyDuck

> You have to admit Slackula, at least he's consistent in his boorish comments, which never include serious alternatives (or any attempt at humour), or any kind of constructive comment.


Seems par for the course for the kind of guy who's never achieved anything of significance in his entire life, and now hides out in some hinterland in Thailand.





> He must be paying his bar girlfriend major money to stay and put up with his crap, as he must be the most boring SOB to spend serious time with.


 Girlfriend? For any girl to want to hang out with him past the first 10 minutes would take some serious financial magnetism. Seriously, I doubt any girl would consider the pay out is worth the price.

----------


## Butterfly

:rofl:

----------


## Rascal

been reviewed and it is not a good device apparently?

----------


## harrybarracuda

A low cost tablet running Android, with USB ports and Flash support.

I don't suppose that will take any of Apple's market share either.

 :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

indeed  :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> A low cost tablet running Android, with USB ports and Flash support.
> 
> I don't suppose that will take any of Apple's market share either.


Nope, I doubt it will -- and you just keep having a fun time exposing your lack of understanding how this world works, do you?




> A low cost tablet running Android.


How low cost?




> with USB ports


what's spectacular about that? The iPad has USB.




> Flash support


Now, I know you're just having fun. Flash? What for?

Now, tell me as well:

- how fast would you like this mythical tablet to operate?
- how long would you like the battery to last?

Do go on. No, please, really, do go on...

----------


## kingwilly

I've been using the Toshiba tablet for years now, looks like Apple playing catch up...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I've been using the Toshiba tablet for years now, looks like Apple playing catch up...


Same questions. Answers?

----------


## kingwilly

Which questions, the ones about BF being gay or the ones about how much battery life do I want ?

----------


## DaffyDuck

^
LOL!

- How low cost?
- how fast would you like this mythical tablet to operate?
- how long would you like the battery to last?
- what is Flash good for?

----------


## kingwilly

> - How low cost?


Affordable, similar price to the MacBook Airs, or what ever they are. 




> - how fast would you like this mythical tablet to operate?


It aint mythical, I've been using one since about 2002 or 2004 (i dont recall exact year, I first bought one.)




> - how long would you like the battery to last?


DEpends on if you use multiple programmes, speakers, DVD drives, brighness of screen, speakers etc. They tend to get about 3-4 hours use for moderate use.




> - what is Flash good for?


It's on just about every website, aint it ?

----------


## slackula

> It's on just about every website, aint it ?


"Just about every website"? No probably not, but it is on a lot, no argument. The problem is that it is clunky and full of security holes.

I don't think Adobe will win this spat. When a company as web-savvy as Apple is so vocal about something it is serious stuff, but as a Slackware fan I wish Apple would embrace a fully open codec standard.

----------


## Butterfly

Adobe Flash is quite an evil system,

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> - How low cost?
> 
> 
> Affordable, similar price to the MacBook Airs, or what ever they are.


Ok.  $1,500 for MacBook Air / $500 for iPad




> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> - how fast would you like this mythical tablet to operate?
> 
> 
> It aint mythical, I've been using one since about 2002 or 2004 (i dont recall exact year, I first bought one.)


Ok. lack of answer noted.




> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> - how long would you like the battery to last?
> 
> 
> Depends on if you use multiple programmes, speakers, DVD drives, brighness of screen, speakers etc. They tend to get about 3-4 hours use for moderate use.


Ok. iPad = 10 hours of heavy use. 12 hours of moderate use. 




> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> - what is Flash good for?
> 
> 
> It's on just about every website, aint it ?


Yes, Flash advertising is on just about any website. If that''s important to you, then a Flash capable tablet is the right thing for you.

For anything else, there is very little use for Flash - most Flash websites provide a standards based front-end these days, that works fine for HTML5 standards based browsers.

There's a reason why the most popular plugins for Firefox are Flash blockers.

----------


## Wallalai

> Apple can't compete anymore in terms of pricing


It *never* was in the Apple's agenda.

----------


## Butterfly

^ you forget the rest of the quote  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

in terms of pricing and specs

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> Apple can't compete anymore in terms of pricing
> 
> 
> It *never* was in the Apple's agenda.


 :Smile: 

They appear to be doing ok.

Survey: iPad steals a third of netbook shoppers | MyCE – My Consumer Electronics

Survey: iPad steals a third of netbook shoppers

Theres some truth to Apples prediction that the iPad would win over potential netbook buyers, according to a survey of consumers.

Retrevo, an online store and guide to consumer electronics, polled 1,000 people  not necessarily Retrevo shoppers  through an independent firm. Of all the people who thought about buying a netbook before Apple announced its tablet device in January, 30 percent of them bought an iPad instead. Four out of 10 waited for Apples announcement, but bought a netbook anyway, and the other 30 percent got a netbook outright.



Another pie chart from Retrevo bodes even worse for netbooks. Asked straight-up whether they were planning on getting an iPad or a netbook, 78 percent favored the former, and 22 percent favored the latter.

Heres what Apple Chief Operating Officer Tim Cook said after Apple introduced the iPad, according to Macworld:

The netbook is not an experience people are going to continue wanting to have, Cook said. When they play with the iPad and experience the magic of using it I have a hard time believing theyre going to go for a netbook.

The whole magic thing is getting played out, but the iPad  and the tablet concept in general  brings something special to the table. Its more portable and accessible than a netbook by virtue of its design, and the app concept works really well. With the iPad specifically, the drawback is an inability to perform certain tasks, like run Flash Web pages, transfer files or, in my case, write a blog post.

Nonetheless, between laptops and smartphones, theres not really a lot of room for both tablets and netbooks. Theyre both low-powered devices with an emphasis on Web browsing, checking e-mail and light word processing. Its easy to justify having a laptop to do the things a tablet cannot, but four devices is really pushing it. So I dont think Retrevos survey is a fluke. Im sure well see more just like it as the tablet market expands.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The netbook is not an experience people are going to continue wanting  to have, Cook said. When they play with the iPad and experience the  magic of using it I have a hard time believing theyre going to go for a  netbook.


Until, for example, they want to plug their phone into the USB... oh hang on.

The majority of people who are buying iPads are generally too dumb to work a netbook anyway.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Until, for example, they want to plug their phone into the USB... oh hang on.


Uh.... what?




> The majority of people who are buying iPads are generally too dumb to work a netbook anyway.


Ah, the last refuse of those unable to form a cogent argument on their own - labeling the bulk of others as 'too dumb'.

Like the review said - the iPad is a computer, without any of the annoyances of most computers.

All you are showing is how you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, not even having seen or used an iPad, yet talking purely on specs.  

Specs, which, I might add, you are not very forthcoming with, when asked... unsurprisingly so...

----------


## Butterfly

> The majority of people who are buying iPads are generally too dumb to work a netbook anyway.


exactly, basically AOLer, and this is a good thing for apple, it will make the average apple user even more stupid than they usually are  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Like the review said - the iPad is a computer, without any of the  annoyances of most computers.


yes, yes, so is my cellphone <yawn>

I still take my netbook with me for minor "annoyances" like a keyboard, USB support, flash, changeable batteries, a choice of software other than what Jobs wants me to buy, etc.

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ Alright, so you have a chip on your shoulder, and I'm glad you got that off your back.

I have said it before, and I will say it again - obviously the iPad paradigm is not for everybody. Obviously, it's not for you, and I'm very glad for that.

Unwittingly, you are entirely right about your cellphone being a computer - that's the whole point about iPhone, or iPad -- they are devices specialized for a broad range of tasks and operations, though not all of them. A netbook pretends to do them all, just not well either. A netbook has numerous compromises as well.

For all I'm concerned, iPad has replaced 80-90% of the tasks I used my Macbook laptop (not netbook) for.

----------


## The Fonz

So then should I buy a laptop or a ipad.?

I'm in the market at the mo. But donot want apple to release a new version in 12 months time cause then my 1 will be outdated

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Unwittingly, you are entirely right about your cellphone being a  computer


There's nothing "unwittingly" about it, Daffy, so let's not try and be patronising, eh? Let's face it, the iPad is a giant iPhone.

But for checking betting odds, news headlines, etc, I don't bother firing up the netbook; any one of my smartphones can be used for that.

I use my "other computer" for things that might involve typing, syncing my hetergeneous collection of mobile phones, printing, and so on.

I fully understand why people buy iPads (including, but not limited to the numpties that just *have* to have one), but that's because their needs are limited.

I would on the other hand be interested in a similar device with netbook like functionality, if only because it will take up even less space in my hand luggage.

As I've said before, Apple may not produce the kind of devices I want - they clearly are aimed at people with limited requirements - but they do spark innovation from other manufacturers, which can only be a good thing. You will see a rake of Android, Windows and Linux compatible devices coming onto the market this year, probably cheaper and more functional that Apple's consumer-oriented device.

Let's put it this way. I've had a netbook for nearly two years now, and there's nothing I can't do on it that I can do on the iPad. The reverse is not the case.

And netbooks are cheaper, and can be upgraded.

So why would I bother with an iPad?

It's aimed at people who know nothing about computers, simple as.

Good marketing, nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## Butterfly

^ indeed, not sure why Quack Quack doesn't acknowledge that iPad buyers are not computer savvy, and just your regular computer retards. I am sure it will be a big success for 60 something

----------


## harrybarracuda

> iPad buyers are not computer savvy


Butters, Daffy clearly does understand computers - he just can't understand that the majority of iPad owners don't, which is why it's so popular with them.

That's why it mystifies me when someone with apparent intelligence shells out 500 dollars on a giant iPhone.

It shows the genius of the Apple marketing machine.

And while Daffy is quick to agree that the iPad is a computer, Apple Computer Inc., are doing their best to try and avoid calling it that, even dropping the word from their name.

They prefer to call it something like a "paradigm shift in consumer global interaction" or some such other bullshit that their fierce defenders gobble up like a cult.

It's not. It's a giant iphone.

----------


## Butterfly

> That's why it mystifies me when someone with apparent intelligence shells out 500 dollars on a giant iPhone.


that's because he is a believer, a follower, it's a cult with rules, leaders and preachers

Quack Quack is a preacher, once you understand that, you will see that his non-sense make sense  :Razz:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It's not. It's a giant iphone.


You see, it's funny - what you say with derision, in an effort to belittle, is actually the very winning feature of iPad.

To be correct, it is not a giant iPhone, it is a giant iPod Touch - iPad does not make phone calls, and does not include a camera. The point, though, is that it is exactly like a large iPod Touch, which is where its strength lies -- you can do all you can on an iPod Touch, but gain the larger screen real estate. The additional speed, and the software enhancements to come are besides the point, in this case.

I do understand very well that the iPad caters to end users who need two things:

- a device that allows them to get their tasks done simply, and quickly. The Instant on alone is a huge differentiator in this case.

- a device with the total flexibility that the app store applications for the iPad bring to the table -- while not yet as many apps as the iPhone, the iPad is getting to the point where "There's an app for that" holds true for it as well, and with the built-in feature set exploited well by creative devs, functionality keeps expanding.

Once iPhone software 4.0 settles on iPad, a lot more functionality will be unleashed.

As for Butterfly, who I assume is feverishly foaming at the mouth calling everyone who buys iPads some kind of 'retard', aside from having him on ignore, I generally pay little heed to trolls who are total failures in their own life, and who have an incessant need for attention - Scampy is another of that sort.

I appreciate you making your arguments, albeit I maintain that you do not actually understand both the business model behind Apple, and why their products are popular. Marketing only goes that far - at some point you have to deliver what you promise. Microsoft spends 7x more in R&D than Apple, and 4x more the marketing budget and effort -- yet, their actual results are simply one failure after another, because they fail to deliver. There's a reason why Microsoft's growth over the past decade has been essentially stagnant, while Apple grew something like 70-fold.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> So then should I buy a laptop or a ipad.?
> 
> I'm in the market at the mo. But donot want apple to release a new version in 12 months time cause then my 1 will be outdated


First of all, Apple will *ALWAYS* release a new product every 12 months. There's a new iPhone every June/July, just as there will be a new iPad every April/May.

That said, it depends on what it is you want to do, and what you needs are.

If you are looking for a device to primarily surf the web, remain email connected, and be connected everywhere you go, in a simple, elegant package - the iPad's for you.

Add to that, that Apple will be providing software updates that will add significant added features and capabilities to your iPad over the next 2-3 years, and you have device that allows you to retain your investment, by not being outdated by new software or hardware releases. So far, Apple has kept updating the original iPhone from 2007, until now. Software version 4.0 to be released on Monday will be the first update that will no longer support the 1st generation iPhone (yet software 3.x will keep working just fine). This may be important to you, or it may not.

If you need large hard drive storage, a webcam, etc, then iPad is not for you, and a laptop might be the better choice.

Up to you, as the saying goes, based on what you need.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Once iPhone software 4.0 settles on iPad, a lot more functionality will  be unleashed.


Little or nought of which I won't be able to do on my Android smartphone, and less than I can do on my netbook.

But I can see why it does nicely for so many people, especially Americans.

----------


## Butterfly

> As for Butterfly, who I assume is feverishly foaming at the mouth calling everyone who buys iPads some kind of 'retard', aside from having him on ignore, I generally pay little heed to trolls who are total failures in their own life, and who have an incessant need for attention - Scampy is another of that sort.


keep dancing Daffy  :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> But I can see why it does nicely for so many people, especially Americans.


Nice try - cute. I'm going to leave you to yourself, now.

----------


## The Fonz

> First of all, Apple will *ALWAYS* release a new product every 12 months. There's a new iPhone every June/July, just as there will be a new iPad every April/May.
> 
> That said, it depends on what it is you want to do, and what you needs are.
> 
> If you are looking for a device to primarily surf the web, remain email connected, and be connected everywhere you go, in a simple, elegant package - the iPad's for you.
> 
> Add to that, that Apple will be providing software updates that will add significant added features and capabilities to your iPad over the next 2-3 years, and you have device that allows you to retain your investment, by not being outdated by new software or hardware releases. So far, Apple has kept updating the original iPhone from 2007, until now. Software version 4.0 to be released on Monday will be the first update that will no longer support the 1st generation iPhone (yet software 3.x will keep working just fine). This may be important to you, or it may not.
> 
> If you need large hard drive storage, a webcam, etc, then iPad is not for you, and a laptop might be the better choice.
> ...


Hi DDuck, thanks for your comment. I guess you are right about the new releases of product annually, always gonna happen

I have a huge collection of porn on my current harddrive and I don't want to loose that so I guess a laptop is better for me. Now I don't know whether Apple or M$ operating system! Its never easy today with technology

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Hi DDuck, thanks for your comment. I guess you are right about the new releases of product annually, always gonna happen


Plus, you will run into the same yearly product cycle with nearly all the other manufacturers -- the difference would be how they each treat their legacy customers:

- do they keep supporting a given product a given number of yours, adding features and capabilities to it, as Apple does.

- do they abandon each product when a new model comes out, leaving you to essentially have to buy the next year's product if you want a given feature - HTC is well-known to orphan prior model customers, as are nearly all current smartphone makers. The record is spotted with netbooks - some do, some don't.




> I have a huge collection of porn on my current harddrive and I don't want to loose that so I guess a laptop is better for me. Now I don't know whether Apple or M$ operating system! Its never easy today with technology


I have absolutely no problem accessing and viewing my large 'education movies' collection on my iPad, and I don't even need to carry them with me. Accessing external media is absolutely not a problem with the iPad.

If you prefer a laptop, I would simply suggest a MacBook or MacBook Pro - you will have not just well built hardware, but an operating system that will protect you from virus, malware and spyware (Macs do not have the same concerns over virus and malware issues).

In the end, it really comes down to, again, what it is you want to do, and what you need to use it for.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If you prefer a laptop, I would simply suggest a MacBook or MacBook Pro -  you will have not just well built hardware, but an operating system  that will protect you from virus, malware and spyware (Macs do not have  the same concerns over virus and malware issues).


That's why they're good for people that don't understand computers.

 :St George:

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ whatever, dude. 

You obviously fail to grasp the difference between unwarranted smugness, and well reasoned smugness. I applaud, you, though, for having turned a messy, virus ridden ecosystem intonsome kind of feature, or badge of merit.

----------


## slackula

> That's why they're good for people that don't understand computers.


So what would you recommend for people that do understand them?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So what would you recommend for people that do understand them?


Making an informed choice.

----------


## slackula

> Making an informed choice.


Nice dodge.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by *harrybarracuda* 
> _Making an informed choice._
>      Nice dodge.


Really? I thought it was common sense.  I only ever make purchasing recommendations to people that don't understand what they're buying (half the time they don't even understand what they might want to do with it).

Trust me when I say there's more than a few folk here I'd unreservedly tell to buy an iPad.

It's like an internationally recognised L-plate for the Information Superhighway.

 :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by *harrybarracuda* 
> _Making an informed choice._
>      Nice dodge.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Really? I thought it was common sense.  I only ever make purchasing recommendations to people that don't understand what they're buying (half the time they don't even understand what they might want to do with it).
> 
> Trust me when I say there's more than a few folk here I'd unreservedly tell to buy an iPad.
> ...


This coming from the guy who doesn't even know how one works.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This coming from the guy who doesn't even know how one works.


Of course I know how it works. You take it out, and hold it up so everyone can see you've got one.

Then you surf the web on it and make astonished gasping noises, so everyone can hear.

Meanwhile, you slide your free hand inside your trouser pocket....

----------


## Butterfly

> Of course I know how it works. You take it out, and hold it up so everyone can see you've got one.


 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> This coming from the guy who doesn't even know how one works.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Of course I know how it works. You take it out, and hold it up so everyone can see you've got one.(...)


^^ Thank you - This conversation is now over!

Enjoy your stay with the other trolls.

----------


## mr Fred

> A low cost tablet running Android, with USB ports and Flash support.
> 
> I don't suppose that will take any of Apple's market share either.


In the west it would have problems with a million legal actions from Apple but in Asia it would go down a bomb if it's even close to any good.
You should see the rip off iphones sell here. The originals have shit all chance of outselling them.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Nothing illegal about buiilding a superior, competing product, as long as you aren't using Apple software or hardware without their permission.

I've seen these Chinese knock-offs here. They look nice but aren't the same.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

If Flash is redundant, why is there a utility to convert Flash into Mac OS?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think it's the iPad he's banned flash from. Miserable git.

----------


## mr Fred

There does seem to be a few bits missing but I may be wrong.

Webcam
USB connector for hard drives/flash disk/whatever
SD card reader

Anyone enlighten me?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Nothing's missing if you want a web-browsing media player. As long as you don't want any sites with Flash.

Well OK, the aspect ratio and 1080p.

But if you want something with laptop capabilities, then get a netbook, or hold out for the Windows, Linux and Android versions.

You'll have a much better choice of hardware and you'll be able to pick what meets your needs, rather than modifying your needs to fit an oversized iPhone. That can't make calls.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> There does seem to be a few bits missing but I may be wrong.
> 
> Webcam
> USB connector for hard drives/flash disk/whatever
> SD card reader
> 
> Anyone enlighten me?


It has an SD card reader add-on. The iPod port (30-pin connector) has always been a USB port.

Yes, there's no webcam. If you need that, a laptop is a better choice.

----------


## mr Fred

> It has an SD card reader add-on. The iPod port (30-pin connector) has always been a USB port.
> 
> Yes, there's no webcam. If you need that, a laptop is a better choice.


Like a laptop 10 years ago really.

I think harrybarracuda has it about right for me at least. The ipad just wouldn't cut it for what I want to do.
That and I understand there is little or no ability to run windows software and some of my most used stuff has no apple version.
However as a handy web browser I can see why it would be handy. Big cock up not slapping a cam in whatever way you look at it. 
The lack of a 'real' USB would also make it hard work to add external modems for mobile networks unless it has one built in but I cant see that in the specs.

----------


## Butterfly

the point is that apple doesn't want you to do anything that is outside apple, it's simply an attempt at creating a monopoly in a certain market corner, the market for computer retards

I mean why not, I think commercially it's great, it has nothing to do with computing or technology, it's all about commercial abuse and raping customers, the good old American corporation way.

----------


## mr Fred

> the point is that apple doesn't want you to do anything that is outside apple, it's simply an attempt at creating a monopoly in a certain market corner, the market for computer retards
> 
> I mean why not, I think commercially it's great, it has nothing to do with computing or technology, it's all about commercial abuse and raping customers, the good old American corporation way.


I was being more subtle than that but it's pretty much what I think of them.
I have to hand it to apple. They have created a market for inferior product by fancy branding and even made people defend their choices as they have to do so to avoid admitting their expensive mistakes.

It all starts by telling the wife it was a good choice and ends up on forums.
When you boil away all the crap, ifads have out of date or inferior technology to a load of other products in the same or lower price range.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The ipad just wouldn't cut it for what I want to do.
> That and I understand there is little or no ability to run windows software and some of my most used stuff has no apple version.


There you go - netbook or Windows laptop for you, then.

I'm not even going to ask what particular software that is, which is Windows only, as in most cases it ends up being commodity software (like email, a web browser, or some such), that this is a pointless discussion.

It's obvious that in your case, you are best served with a PC, because that's what you are familiar with - and I strongly suggest not considering anything else.




> The lack of a 'real' USB would also make it hard work to add external modems for mobile networks unless it has one built in but I cant see that in the specs.


It has a 3G modem/radio built-in. Clear from the specs.




> I was being more subtle than that but it's pretty much what I think of them.
> I have to hand it to apple. They have created a market for inferior product by fancy branding and even made people defend their choices as they have to do so to avoid admitting their expensive mistakes.
> 
> It all starts by telling the wife it was a good choice and ends up on forums.
> When you boil away all the crap, ifads have out of date or inferior technology to a load of other products in the same or lower price range.


Nice to see that Mr. Barracuda has multiple nics in use. Mods?

----------


## Butterfly

^ time to put him on ignore Quack Quack  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Mods?


What?

----------


## mr Fred

> This coming from the guy who doesn't even know how one works.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Of course I know how it works. You take it out, and hold it up so everyone can see you've got one.
> 
> Then you surf the web on it and make astonished gasping noises, so everyone can hear.
> 
> Meanwhile, you slide your free hand inside your trouser pocket....


Classic post. Green sent.  :bananaman:   :smiley laughing:

----------


## mr Fred

> There you go - netbook or Windows laptop for you, then.
> 
> I'm not even going to ask what particular software that is, which is Windows only, as in most cases it ends up being commodity software (like email, a web browser, or some such), that this is a pointless discussion.


PCDJ and corel draw. I know the latter has a Mac version but it's far more expensive and I can't get hold of it out here




> It's obvious that in your case, you are best served with a PC, because that's what you are familiar with - and I strongly suggest not considering anything else..


This is true but the thread and looking at alternatives always has merit.
If I don't read and learn about other products I may miss something useful.




> It has a 3G modem/radio built-in. Clear from the specs..


I missed that but I did say I may be wrong




> Nice to see that Mr. Barracuda has multiple nics in use. Mods?


Now why is it that when two posters agree it must be multiple nics?

I was KW last week and now I'm whoever.
I do agree with him. After looking at the ipad I think windows versions will do more and be much more usfull than the iversion.

I honestly don't see the advantage of these things or any other iproduct over it's competitors especially when you consider the premium price.
Ho hum. What ever floats your boat.  :Smile: .

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nice to see that Mr. Barracuda has multiple nics in use. Mods?


While I do have multiple nics in use (especially on my firewalls), I think he means "nicks", and he's still wrong, the stupid twat.


 :kma:

----------


## mr Fred

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> Mods?
> 
> 
> What?


It seems I'm harrybarracuda and he wants me banned or something for multiple nics.

Do that IP address thing and let him know I'm not.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now why is it that when two posters agree it must be multiple nics?


Because it's impossible that there's 2 people who don't conform to the Soviet States of America's brainwashing. You'll soon be telling us that there's no God, and that America has freedom of speech and no right to impose democracy of other sovereign states.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Or as DD would probably say "when I want your opinion, I'll give it to you"..... 

 :St George:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> Nice to see that Mr. Barracuda has multiple nics in use. Mods?
> 
> 
> Now why is it that when two posters agree it must be multiple nics?
> 
> I was KW last week and now I'm whoever.


Sarcasm seems to be lost. Sorry.

Seems Mr. Barracuda got his knickers in a bunch, though, judging by his rapid-fire reply posts.

----------


## kingwilly

> If you need large hard drive storage, a webcam, etc, then iPad is not for you, and a laptop might be the better choice.


 :rofl: 

quite so.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> If you need large hard drive storage, a webcam, etc, then iPad is not for you, and a laptop might be the better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite so.


I'm sorry, but could you explain what is allegedly comedic about that statements?

It's quite obvious that the iPad is not for a certain number of people - it's normally the case that sufficiently advanced technology confuses those who have grown up and grown familiar with what is then legacy technology.

----------


## Wallalai

> But if you want something with laptop capabilities, then get a netbook


I disagree, most of the netbooks cannot be compared with proper laptops.

----------


## mr Fred

> I'm sorry, but could you explain what is allegedly comedic about that statements?
> 
> It's quite obvious that the iPad is not for a certain number of people *- it's normally the case that sufficiently advanced technology confuses those who have grown up and grown familiar with what is then legacy technology*.


Your last post wasn't that funny but you made up for it with that line.

There is shit all very advanced about the ipanty pad. It's short of the normal ports that make it much use for anything except a handy web browser.
You even have to use adaptors for USB. I ditched my last laptop that needed that years ago. Does it have a floppy drive?

----------


## Wallalai

> the point is that apple doesn't want you to do anything that is outside apple, it's simply an attempt at creating a monopoly in a certain market corner, the market for computer retards


Do you know how many really good (*multiplatform*) open source apps are available on the Macs ? I don't think so.

----------


## mr Fred

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> But if you want something with laptop capabilities, then get a netbook
> 
> 
> I disagree, most of the netbooks cannot be compared with proper laptops.


True but for many tasks they will do fine.

----------


## Wallalai

^ Basic tasks, like internet browsing, mail, word processing, Skype & msn chat, movies and pictures .

They are almost all based on Atom chipset, cannot compare with a C2D, i3,5 or 7.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> i  		 		^ Basic tasks, like internet browsing, mail, word processing, Skype  & msn chat, movies and pictures


So pretty well most of what you'd want to do on a Laptop then, with more portability and longer battery life. And connecting all of your portable devices, in my case Symbian, Android and Windows Mobile phones, digital camera, etc.

I also use mine to remotely control my office desktops and servers and watch my Slingbox (both essential when I'm travelling!).

Of course what I don't use it for is software development, 3D modelling and shit, but I don't know too many people that want to do that on the road anyway. But if they do there are laptops available at a suitable premium.

But I digress (and so do you). The point is that unless your Internet use is limited to web surfing the sites to which Apple limit you, and using the applications to which Apple limit you, then a Netbook is a far more flexible choice (and probably better value. It's inevitable that if Apple see the chance to sell an external device when they could have made it integrated, they'll stick an 'I" in front of it and charge you more).

No-one is disputing that, for some things that require it, you might need a bit more juice than a Netbook can provide.

But if you need that, you definitely don't need an iPad either.

So it's probably not relevant to this thread.

More relevant to a "Netbook vs Laptop" thread, sure.

----------


## Butterfly

^^ which is 99% of what the population does only  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> I'm sorry, but could you explain what is allegedly comedic about that statements?


you, Quack Quack, you are fucking comedy central  :Smile: 




> It's quite obvious that the iPad is not for a certain number of people


Dude, remember it's a machine for the Elite, they are for the chosen people  :Razz:

----------


## PAG

> After looking at the ipad I think windows versions will do more and be much more usfull than the iversion.


But from whom?   Windows?

----------


## PAG

> True but for many tasks they will do fine.


As obviously (for several million purchasers) the iPad will also.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> ...


The fact that the Iwank is only good for reading some webpages.... 

A laptop might be a better choice for anyone who wants hard drive space, usb posts, web camera, actually anything that a computer might do, ...

 :rofl: 

too funny !  :bananaman:

----------


## PAG

> i  		 		^ Basic tasks, like internet browsing, mail, word processing, Skype  & msn chat, movies and pictures
> 			
> 		
> 
> So pretty well most of what you'd want to do on a Laptop then, with more portability and longer battery life. And connecting all of your portable devices, in my case Symbian, Android and Windows Mobile phones, digital camera, etc.
> 
> I also use mine to remotely control my office desktops and servers and watch my Slingbox (both essential when I'm travelling!).
> 
> Of course what I don't use it for is software development, 3D modelling and shit, but I don't know too many people that want to do that on the road anyway. But if they do there are laptops available at a suitable premium.
> ...


The problem that I have with net books is that they do many things, but not very well.   In this respect, I think the iPad has a reasonable niche in covering the gap of smart phones/laptops, better than a net book.   There are many small, high power laptops on the market (Apple's MacBook Pro 13" for example), if you need serious power.

But, as with anything, and this is what's really great, it of course comes down to personal choice.    You want to stare longingly out of a 'Window'?   Or enjoy a juicy 'Apple'??

----------


## Wallalai

> But if you need that, you definitely don't need an iPad either.


I don't need an iPad and I'll not buy one soon, I don't even own a mobile phone since 8 years.  :Smile: 

I have an iMac and a 13" Macbook Pro and that's all. And I can say that both are able to manage all the tasks I need with a computer. Not only the basic netbook tasks.

----------


## kingwilly

> But, as with anything, and this is what's really great, it of course comes down to personal choice. You want to stare longingly out of a 'Window'? Or enjoy a juicy 'Apple'??


erm, price ?

functionality ?

or 

clever marketing....

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm not sure where you get this downer on the Atom. I can play 700Mb movie rips on it without any problem, and I've been doing that on 7 hour flights without needing battery changes for the last couple of years on a netbook.

Plus all the other stuff I mentioned before.

That's as much power I need as I need.

The iPad can't do all of it, and neither can the Mac. That's why I chose the Netbook currently running Windows 7/Office 2010 (dual booting Linux _du jour_, which is currently Meego). Not as fast or impressive as the Dell XPS I've got at home, but then again that doesn't slot into my hand luggage and last for 7 hours without needing a recharge or a battery change.

----------


## Wallalai

> No-one is disputing that, for some things that require it, you might need a bit more juice than a Netbook can provide.
> 
> But if you need that, you definitely don't need an iPad either.
> 
> So it's probably not relevant to this thread.


I'm sorry, but *you* put it on the table in the post #61.  :Smile: 




> But if you want something with laptop capabilities, then get a netbook, or hold out for the Windows, Linux and Android versions.

----------


## Wallalai

Battery life on mac is not that bad as you think, I bought this Macbook pro 13 " 1 year ago and the original battery is wealthy as you can see on this screenshot i made few minutes ago.


Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

----------


## DaffyDuck

> There is shit all very advanced about the ipanty pad. It's short of the normal ports that make it much use for anything except a handy web browser.
> You even have to use adaptors for USB. I ditched my last laptop that needed that years ago. Does it have a floppy drive?


You're part of shrinking minority of dinosaurs, it seems, that value solely hardware specs, and ignores that technology is 'software' & functionality, not specs and numbers.

The very fact that you appear to bemoan the lack of a floppy drive, in 2010, is indicative of that - unless you were trying to make a joke.

The reasons you a listing for needing a USB connection (continuing to deny that iPad has one) are all functions that I perform mostly wirelessly.  

But, as I said, there's a growing demographic of people that the iPad's simplicity and efficiency appeals to, just as there is a demographic that is better served by alternate devices, such as laptops.

The net book market, though, is on the decline, and is literally being cannibalized by iPad. This doesn't affect the laptop market - there will be a place for the added functionality a laptop provides for quite a while longer. I see the iPad for more as complementary to my computing devices, in my case, but perfectly capable as a primary computing device for consumers who just need a communicating device that doesn't stand in their way of getting things done.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Analyst: iPad on track to outgrow netbooks

Morgan Stanley sees iPad already slowing netbooks

The iPad's sales rate is fast enough that it could grow faster in its first year than netbooks, Morgan Stanley analyst Katy Huberty estimated today. Having increased the expected iPad shipments in 2010 from 6 million to 10 million, Huberty estimates Apple could move 13 million to 16 million iPads in the tablet's first full year, or well over the 7.6 million netbooks that sold in that category's first 12 months.
The researcher also updated previous netbook estimates and found that the iPad had an even more destructive effect on netbook sales in the US during April than previously thought. Apple's slate was originally thought to have just flattened growth from year to year, but the netbook market ultimately shrank 13 percent compared to April last year.

Such a drop is not only rare but suggests to Huberty that netbooks may have finally reached their maximum sales potential. Tablets could not only continue to gain momentum but could pass netbooks in 2012, she said.

Part of the popularity could come from the usefulness of the iPad as an actual computing device instead of as a media companion. A typical iPad owner views about 38 web pages per day; the number is nearly as high as for a desktop Linux owner and more than twice as many as for an iPhone user, who visits an average of 18. Windows and Mac users are still prolific at a respective 67 and 117 pages per day.

Morgan Stanley's data doesn't touch on foreign sales, although the iPad didn't ship to other countries until late May. The effect of Apple may be less in these areas regardless, as countries with lower median incomes are less likely to buy a strictly secondary tablet and more likely to want a device that can function more independently, like a netbook. Apple's pricing is also about $200 higher than for a typical netbook and may discourage more cost-sensitive buyers.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The fact that the Iwank is only good for reading some webpages.... 
> 
> A laptop might be a better choice for anyone who wants hard drive space, usb posts, web camera, actually anything that a computer might do, ...


No one ever denied that. In fact, that's one of the first things I pointed cut, that the will certainly be applications where a laptop is more appropriate that an iPad. That's no point of contention. In fact many others in this thread have said so as well.

So, can you explain again what was so funny about your statement?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The problem that I have with net books is that they do many things, but not very well.


What does the iPad do well that a netbook doesn't?

----------


## kingwilly

> The very fact that you appear to bemoan the lack of a floppy drive, in 2010, is indicative of that - unless you were trying to make a joke.


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH




> The reasons you a listing for needing a USB connection (continuing to deny that iPad has one) are all functions that I perform mostly wirelessly.


How many external hard drives connect wirelessly ? 

how many webcameras ?

how many sony videocams for that matter ?

----------


## Butterfly

> What does the iPad do well that a netbook doesn't?


nothing, it just sit pretty, and apparently it can pull girls at the local coffee shop, perfect if you are a typical mac loser without a date

Quack Quack bought two already,

----------


## Cujo

You'd think dafney had a vested interest in the ipad the way she defends it.
The thing i don't like about apple products is their incompatibility with other brands products.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> How many external hard drives connect wirelessly ? 
> how many webcameras ?
> how many sony videocams for that matter ?


Again, I reiterate, for those obviously too dense to get a clue, that if these are the things that are necessary to you, then get another device.

What's so difficult to understand about that.

But I certainly would like to understand what you would need a floppy drive on an iPad; or an external hard drive?

Again, if you need a webcam, or need to do video chats, then something else would be better suited to you (like, an iPhone 4  :Smile:  ), and the iPad would be illsuited to your needs.

In my case, I still use my MacBook Pro for video chats, as well as editing video or pictures and organizing my pictures from my digital camera. I use the iPad to have access to them via various wireless or cloud based tools, that work well with it.

Again, it's obviously not for you - by all means, don't let me stop to pick up whatever flavor of Windows you prefer. I'm certain you will be very happy with it.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The thing i don't like about apple products is their incompatibility with other brands products.


As in....?

----------


## Butterfly

> The thing i don't like about apple products is their incompatibility with other brands products.


of course they can't interact with others, if they were there would be no incentives to stay with apple inferior products

Macs is a belief system, nothing to do with a modern computer reality

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> How many external hard drives connect wirelessly ? 
> how many webcameras ?
> how many sony videocams for that matter ?
> 
> 
> Again, I reiterate, for those obviously too dense to get a clue, that if these are the things that are necessary to you, then get another device.
> ...


Aaaah. I see, so exactly _how_ many different iproducts need I need to buy and lug around just to do all the different things that a PC does already ?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> ...


As I will keep pointing out to you, ad nauseam if necessary, that for your unspecified needs, a PC laptop is a better choice - so, by all means, do not let me distract you from that purchase.

I don't lug any different iProducts around with me, except maybe a charging cable and a power adapter, and I'm doing fine.

----------


## mr Fred

> Again, I reiterate, for those obviously too dense to get a clue, that if these are the things that are necessary to you, then get another device.
> 
> *What's so difficult to understand about that.*


Absolutely nothing. The hard bit is understand why you would want one.




> But I certainly would like to understand what you would need a floppy drive on an iPad; or an external hard drive?


I mentioned the floppy because the last computer I had that was short of a USB had one. I thought the ipad may as well.  I find it hard to believe they left out that one as it's the universally accepted way for data transfer. I'll bet they release an idrive soon if they haven't already.




> Again, if you need a webcam, or need to do video chats, then something else would be better suited to you (like, an iPhone 4  ), and the iPad would be illsuited to your needs.
> .


Why the hell would I want an iphone when my nokia does so much more at a fraction of the price?

My 2 year old netbook does far more than the ipad can even come close to and it wasn't half as expensive.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> cloud based tools


The 'Cloud' - Welcome to 1986.

----------


## phomsanuk

Read there's a Chinese knockoff for less than 1/2 the price if you like their service/dependability.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I mentioned the floppy because the last computer I had that was short of a USB had one. I thought the ipad may as well. I find it hard to believe they left out that one as it's the universally accepted way for data transfer. I'll bet they release an idrive soon if they haven't already.


Bye bye, then. So sorry to see you go.




> Read there's a Chinese knockoff for less than 1/2 the price if you like their service/dependability.


Good find. Awesome deal. It'll undoubtedly be very successful.

----------


## Wallalai

> of course they can't interact with others, if they were there would be no incentives to stay with apple inferior products
> 
> Macs is a belief system, nothing to do with a modern computer reality

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's more like a cult, butters. You know, like scientology....

----------


## Butterfly

> It's more like a cult, butters. You know, like scientology....


it's the same, Quack Quack is a preacher. If he wasn't into Macs, he would be a Mormon or some other religious cult or a Scientologist or ID or you name it

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> of course


ROTFLOL!

----------


## Butterfly

yes I know, I am very cute  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Interestingly, in the same issue as their iPhone4 feature, iGizmo wrote about the Dell Streak.

It's basically a not-as-giant-as-the-iPad-but-still-big Android smartphone.

I think I'd like to get my hands on one before deciding whether I want it or not, but there's a nice write up about it here.

The Dell Streak: Better than an iPad and an iPhone | TG Daily

Over the air update to Android 2.2 when it's out.

----------


## mr Fred

Could the ifad be dead?

Courier: First Details of Microsoft's Secret Tablet

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not at the hands of the Courier, if this is anything to go by:

Microsoft cancels Courier tablet project | Crave - CNET

But this might push things along:

----------


## harrybarracuda

But then again this is pretty funky and you can choose Android or Windows 7 versions:

Techtree.com India > News > Gadgets > Computex 2010: MSI unveils Wind Pad Tablet



I really like the dual mode of the eee Pad, with a "docking station" if you want the keyboard, but it looks like it's not going to coming out soon.

ASUS Eee Pad EP101TC and EP121 preview -- Engadget

----------


## slackula

> But then again this is pretty funky and you can choose Android or Windows 7 versions:


It's quite funny. Apple have released (and are selling) something so successfully that you lot are desperately posting links to vapourware products as you flail about trying to prove how bad the iPad is.

The best part is that *if* the things you are touting ever actually make it to market they are going to eat into the netbook niche, not the iPad one.




/nice Kindle you have got there, it would be a shame if something happened to it...

----------


## Wallalai

> that you lot are desperately posting links to vapourware products


Spotted.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It's quite funny. Apple have released (and are selling) something so successfully that you lot are desperately posting links to vapourware products as you flail about trying to prove how bad the iPad is.


I guess normal people are just wondering why anyone would actually buy one.

----------


## Butterfly

isn't the iPad some kind of vaporware at the end ? a lot of promises, short on delivery ?

maybe fadware more like it,

----------


## Wallalai

> Could the ifad be dead?
> 
> Courier: First Details of Microsoft's Secret Tablet


https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/66...e-courier.html

DaffyDuck was right: https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/66...ml#post1347344


Note the BF wise comment;  https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/66...ml#post1346637




> ^ before the iPAD for sure


Before what BF ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The best part is that *if* the things you are touting ever actually make  it to market they are going to eat into the netbook niche, not the iPad  one.


I'm fairly certain they will make it to market, and they won't be eating into netbook business without a keyboard.

Which is why I like the Asus version.

Added: Asus say their products will be released in 1Q11.

Good job I don't "need" one...

----------


## Wallalai

^ You should learn how to quote first.  :Smile:  




> The best part is that *if* the things you are touting ever actually make it to market they are going to eat into the netbook niche, not the iPad one.

----------


## slackula

> isn't the iPad some kind of vaporware at the end ? *a lot of promises, short on delivery* ?


Hard to find a better description of Vista!  :Razz: 

The iPad does what is was announced it would do. 

It might not do all the things that the massive industry that has grown around speculating what Apple's newest gizmo will do, but since you can actually go out and buy one it is most definitely *not* vaporware.




/You would do well to look up the origins of the term 'vaporware'..

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ You should learn how to quote first.


I'm responding to the comment, not  the poster...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> But then again this is pretty funky and you can choose Android or Windows 7 versions:
> 
> 
> It's quite funny. Apple have released (and are selling) something so successfully that you lot are desperately posting links to vapourware products as you flail about trying to prove how bad the iPad is.



ROTFLOL!

----------


## DaffyDuck

It's the same thing - sour grapes syndrome for being ignored, just like any 5 year old, these guys (barracuda, marmite, fred) are just trolling to vent their anger and frustration over being ignored by their betters. Keep 'em on ignore. It's more fun.

----------


## Butterfly

> sour grapes syndrome for being ignored,


 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

To address the pundit argument of "Who would use one?" or "I don't understand why you'd want / use one?"

Michael D. Shear:




> The folks who gather early every morning in the West Wing office of White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel have something new in common these days. Practically everyone has an iPad — or will have one very soon.

----------


## mr Fred

> It's the same thing - sour grapes syndrome for being ignored, just like any 5 year old, these guys (barracuda, marmite, fred) are just trolling to vent their anger and frustration over being ignored by their betters. Keep 'em on ignore. It's more fun.


Cracking post. If you respond to my next I'll green you for it.

So tell me why a device that cost three times as much as my netbook but does a lot less is a better buy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The folks who gather early every morning in the West Wing office of  White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel have something new in common  these days.


So the Gaza blockade and BP oil spill news must be on Flash sites as well then.

----------


## mr Fred

> The folks who gather early every morning in the West Wing office of  White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel have something new in common  these days.
> 			
> 		
> 
> So the Gaza blockade and BP oil spill news must be on Flash sites as well then.


iPad Security Breach Hits Rahm Emanuel, Other Big Wigs

Maybe but they have other things to worry about with their ifads

Just like that, the iPad feels a lot less magical. 




> A security breach of Apple's hot-selling tablet computer has potentially exposed the private information of approximately 114,000 people to hackers and no-good-nicks, Gawker reports. Specifically, the customers hit were those early adopters who purchased the iPad 3G's wireless subscription plan and signed up for AT&T service. 
> 
> So whose info has been compromised? According to Gawker, A-listers such as White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel, ABC News anchor Diane Sawyer, film producer Harvey Weinstein, and New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg might be needing to change their e-mail addresses in the near future. 
> 
> Wireless Industry News said that the hackers were able to crack iPad security within 24 hours after the device first went on sale.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Curse you Mr. Fred, after Daffy proudly told people they should buy an iPad to stay secure, on the "Thunmdrive infection" <sic> thread.

 :rofl:

----------


## mr Fred

Of course if you want to view your photos on a netbook you just connect the camera to USB or bung the SD card in the card reader built in.

With ifad it's buy the adaptor for $29.
Cheeky.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The iPad does what is was announced it would do.


I.e. Not very much.

----------


## mr Fred

> No Multitasking
> This is a backbreaker. If this is supposed to be a replacement for netbooks, how can it possibly not have multitasking? Are you saying I can't listen to Pandora while writing a document? I can't have my Twitter app open at the same time as my browser? I can't have AIM open at the same time as my email? Are you kidding me? This alone guarantees that I will not buy this product.


That has to be wrong. No way even an expensive lump of crud like an ifad won't do that.




> It's Not Widescreen
> Widescreen movies look lousy on this thing thanks to its 4:3 screen, according to Blam, who checked out some of Star Trek on one. It's like owning a 4:3 TV all over again!


It's 4:3?
Nothing uses that ratio any more. 




> A Closed App Ecosystem
> The iPad only runs apps from the App Store. The same App Store that is notorious for banning apps for no real reason, such as Google Voice. Sure, netbooks might not have touchscreens, but you can install whatever software you'd like on them. Want to run a different browser on your iPad? Too bad!


What a bag of crap. I love my google chrome and it can't be used with the itoilet paper.

----------


## Butterfly

> iPad Security Breach Hits Rahm Emanuel, Other Big Wigs


 :rofl: 

Owned by The Mac again !!!




> The folks who gather early every morning in the West Wing office of White House Chief of Staff Rahm Emanuel have something new in common these days. Practically everyone has an iPad — or will have one very soon.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Just to clear up some confusion:




> This message is hidden because *Butterfly* is on your ignore list.





> This message is hidden because *mr Fred* is on your ignore list.





> This message is hidden because *harrybarracuda* is on your ignore list.





> This message is hidden because *Marmite the Dog* is on your ignore list.


Undoubtedly the biggest victory in all of this has got to be to see all these trolls in perfect fraternity with Butterfly. I had no idea that that Mr.Barracuda, mr Fred, & Marmite would willingly enjoy to be so 'cozy' with Butterfly. I wonder if they all hold hands, as well. That's just so sweet.

All that's missing is for them all to join hands, and join in Butterfly's usually chorus of 'Mactards!', to truly show their love for each other.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^  :rofl:  Mactard!

----------


## mr Fred

> Just to clear up some confusion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				This message is hidden because *Butterfly* is on your ignore list.
> 			
> ...


Bloody hell half the forum is on ignore.

----------


## mr Fred

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> Just to clear up some confusion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just quoted it so he sees that.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bloody hell half the forum is on ignore.


Flounce Flounce stamp stamp pout pout sulk sulk.

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> Just quoted it so he sees that.


He's got you on ignore. Therefore the things you quote will also be on ignore for him.  :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

> ^  Mactard!


 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by mr Fred
> 
> Just quoted it so he sees that.
> 
> 
> He's got you on ignore. Therefore the things you quote will also be on ignore for him.


You're kidding me -- he didn't just do that???  After I clearly indicated that I had him on ignore, he 'replied' to me, quoting someone else, to 'make sure' I see it? Seriously?

Damn, does TD offer special discounts on 'special' education course -- because there's quite a few members who should really consider enrolling.

Too funny.

----------


## DaffyDuck

iPad gives Apple 11.5% of Japanese portable computing

iPad selling 3X faster in Japan than iPhone 3G did

Apple's strong Japanese iPad launch may have given it a large piece of the entire local computer market, analysts at BCN discovered today. If the tablet is counted as a computer, it would almost triple Apple's market share in Japan from 3.5 percent in April to 11.5 percent in May. The spike would help Apple overtake Sony's 9.3 percent and make it the fourth largest computer company on the island nation.
Toshiba, Fujitsu and NEC still have significant leads at 22.1, 17.4 and 16 percent each, but all of these will have declined due to the iPad's presence in the market.

Despite making estimates, BCN didn't detail the exact numbers. As context, however, it explained that the iPad sold about three times as quickly in its first 10 days as the iPhone 3G did when it first reached Japan in 2008. It also hinted that real figures might lean more in Apple's favor as these didn't include iPad or iPhone sales at Apple's own retail stores or those at SoftBank, both some of the most important outlets for the devices. It did say that 55 percent of the sales were of the 3G version despite the Japanese iPad's SIM lock and the higher price.

Why Japanese have adopted iPads in disproportionately high numbers isn't known but may reflect both on a halo effect from the iPhone and local culture. Japanese have historically been more responsive to small computers and have been much more likely than most Westerners to depend solely on a phone or similar device for e-mail. The iPad is still dependent on a computer for backup and sync, but its compact size even compared to a netbook, along with its ease of use, may be important factors. 

iPad gives Apple 11.5% of Japanese portable computing | Electronista

----------


## DaffyDuck

This is too good to pass up - as clueless pundits are already jumping on this, while only showing their ignorance on 'how things work' :-)

Don't blame Apple for AT&T's security ineptitude

As was reported previously, a technology tabloid has published a sensationalist article blaming Apple for AT&T's security problems. Email addresses and the "ICC-ID" of 3G iPad users were compromised due to a flaw in AT&T's servers. Some prominent people in business and government had their email addresses exposed. These email addresses were stored on AT&T's computers.

So why is this Apple's fault? Because Apple has teamed up with AT&T, and therefore -- through the transitive power of magical thinking coupled with a deep desire for web traffic and Digg hits -- Apple is responsilbe for ensuring that AT&T doesn't make any mistakes. Apple is supposed to "patrol" AT&T's network.

Did you follow that logic?


Imagine if you go to the Department of Motor Vehicles and get yourself a driver's license. The DMV requires that you put your address on your license, and they require that your car be registered with the Registry of Motor Vehicles. Now let's assume that the people at the DMV are very smart people, and very security conscious. Let's further assume that the people at the Registry of Motor Vehicles are nimrods who forget to lock their doors, and one night someone breaks in and steals all of their records.

Are you going to go to the DMV and blame them for this? Unless you've been dropped on your head, the answer is "of course not." You are going to blame the RMV.

The only exception might be if the people at the RMV are so notoriously inept that you know anyone who hears this story is going to roll their eyes and say, "Of course those idiots did it again." No one is going to pay any attention to that. But if you blame the DMV, who have a reputation for being very smart people, oh, then you might get people's attention.


Look, we all know what this is, right? A website offering wild interpretations of the facts in order to get attention, and a couple of bloggers desperate for traffic.

What is the actual damage done? The exposure of the ICC-ID numbers has no demonstrated risk associated with it. A lot of email addresses were exposed. A bunch of people are wishing that they had used their Gmail addresses instead of their actual work addresses. Is there a rational expectation that anything worse will happen?

Look, I'm happy to criticize Apple's choice of AT&T. I'd be glad to see the iPhone and iPad available on several different networks in the USA. Competition would lower rates, not to mention spreading out iPhone and iPad users among several carriers would ease the bandwidth burden. 

But let's not forget that Apple got AT&T to agree to host the iPad without a contract. That's still a very big deal, and will have a much better long-term effect, not only in the USA but across the world.

"AT&T screwed up" is a "dog bites man" headline. "Apple screwed up" is a "900+ Digg/4300+ retweet" headline.

Don't believe the hyperbole.


Don't blame Apple for AT&T's security ineptitude

----------


## mr Fred

> Originally Posted by mr Fred
> 
> Just quoted it so he sees that.
> 
> 
> He's got you on ignore. Therefore the things you quote will also be on ignore for him.





> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mr Fred
> ...


I suspect you may be wrong on that issue.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## slackula

> I suspect you may be wrong on that issue.


He will see what you write if somebody who is *not* on his ignore list quotes it. Any posts you make will just show as the "This message is hidden.." thing, no matter who you quote.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> iPad gives Apple 11.5% of Japanese portable computing


Right up there with Pebble Pets and kiddie bondage porn then.




> "If the tablet is counted as a computer".


On the basis of functionality, I count any one of my smartphones "as a computer".

It's still a giant iPhone. Sorry, iPod Touch.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by mr Fred
> 
> I suspect you may be wrong on that issue.
> 
> 
> He will see what you write if somebody who is *not* on his ignore list quotes it. Any posts you make will just show as the "This message is hidden.." thing, no matter who you quote.


Are you kidding me? You have to keep explaining this to him? 

Seriously?

Is that how dumb this dolt is?

...and I'm the Daffy one?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Duckhead will be apoplectic. Every ten minutes or so, Sky News are reporting "The FBI are investigating a security breach involving the Apple iPad"!

----------


## mr Fred

I was going to add there is another problem with the ipad. I was led to understand it was hard work printing anything from it but I would have been wrong.
It seems there is an easy way after all.

----------


## Reniak

It is an big iPod and a lot of features are missin BUT if I use it a bit and go back to my laptop, I feel like back in time. What a crap to use a mouse to move an arrow on an application to open it instead of one touch with my finger. 
The power is its operability and nothing else. But that is enough. The sales figures speaks for themselves.
And thats where the competitors failed.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> It is an big iPod and a lot of features are missin BUT if I use it a bit and go back to my laptop, I feel like back in time. What a crap to use a mouse to move an arrow on an application to open it instead of one touch with my finger.


Just use the fingerpad then.

----------


## mr Fred

> Originally Posted by mr Fred
> 
> I suspect you may be wrong on that issue.
> 
> 
> He will see what you write if somebody who is *not* on his ignore list quotes it. Any posts you make will just show as the "This message is hidden.." thing, no matter who you quote.


I was hoping he would slip up. I did that on another forum and the bloke answered.  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It is an big iPod and a lot of features are missin BUT if I use it a bit and go back to my laptop, I feel like back in time. What a crap to use a mouse to move an arrow on an application to open it instead of one touch with my finger. 
> The power is its operability and nothing else. But that is enough. The sales figures speaks for themselves.
> And thats where the competitors failed.


Indeed!

----------


## mr Fred

> . The sales figures speaks for themselves.
> And thats where the competitors failed.


That just means Apple is better at conning people.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It is an big iPod and a lot of features are missin BUT if I use it a bit and go back to my laptop, I feel like back in time. What a crap to use a mouse to move an arrow on an application to open it instead of one touch with my finger. 
> The power is its operability and nothing else. But that is enough. The sales figures speaks for themselves.
> And thats where the competitors failed.


It hasn't got any competitors.

Yet.

Interesting to note that the A4 chip that powers it is apparently virtually identical to the same chip Samsung is putting into the Wave.

----------


## Wallalai

> It hasn't got any competitors.


And ? What's the point ?

It's the first device of this kind who sale one every 3 seconds, not bad isn't it ?

Ever had one in your hand more than a few minutes in a store ?

Pathetic Apple basher.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> It hasn't got any competitors.
> 
> 
> And ? What's the point ?
> 
> It's the first device of this kind who sale one every 3 seconds, not bad isn't it ?
> 
> ...


Only an observation, Wallalai. No need to stamp your Jimmy Choos.

----------


## Reniak

The threadtitle suggest there are some.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The threadtitle suggest there are some.


I think it's a bit like comparing apples with oranges.

The iPad isn't a tablet PC, really.

The nearest PC device is probably the HP Slate and no-one yet knows what that's going to be.

https://h30406.www3.hp.com/campaigns...HPSL/index.php

I also mentioned the ASUS that was announced the other day, but that won't be out until 1Q11 apparently, so for now the iPad is the only device in its class.

That's probably why it's so easy to say it's the No. 1 as well.

 :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> The iPad isn't a tablet PC, really.


Hunh?

----------


## Wallalai

> The nearest PC device is probably the HP Slate and no-one yet knows what that's going to be.


And the best bike is the Kayamahonzuki but no-one yet knows what that's going to be. The fact is that Apple is the first company to release a tablet with thousands of apps already available.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, Wallalai, very true. It's rumoured that HP are going to try and put WebOS on their new toy, and I don't think their app store is rumoured to be anything impressive.

I'll be interested to see where Nokia go with Meego, no-one seems to be talking about that; Android is mature enough now, and I've had it running on a PC, although it needs a lot of knocking into shape.

So I'll repeat - Apple have no real competition to the iPad at the moment. Gartner reckon 10.5 million "tablet" devices will sell this year, and most of them will be iPads, because it sounds as if there's nothing else ready for the 2010 holiday season.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> It hasn't got any competitors.
> 
> 
> And ? What's the point ?
> It's the first device of this kind who sale one every 3 seconds, not bad isn't it ?
> Ever had one in your hand more than a few minutes in a store ?
> Pathetic Apple basher.


I can bet you that these guys, particularly Barracuda, only saw pictures of iPad, never seen one up close, and never touched or used one -- Reniak gave the best description of the experience (and I thank him for it). All Barracuda and Fred are doing when I still looked at their spoutings was to compare specs and talk based on raw specs, which is pointless - and they are apparently not satisfied realizing that the device is not for them, as I pointed out, and that a laptop serves them better, and they should stick with it. Their life is apparently not complete until they justify their small-mindedness by tearing down products they have absolutely no clue about - which is why they are on ignore on my end. Would actually be nicer if the ignore function was reciprocal, as that would cut down on the disruptive effect of these kind of morons.





> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The iPad isn't a tablet PC, really.
> 
> 
> Hunh?


When losing the argument.... move the goalposts.





> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The nearest PC device is probably the HP Slate and no-one yet knows what that's going to be.
> 
> 
> And the best bike is the Kayamahonzuki but no-one yet knows what that's going to be. The fact is that Apple is the first company to release a tablet with thousands of apps already available.


The fact is that Apple is the first company to release a tablet that sells well out of the gate. In the entire lifetime of the Tablet PC, they only ever sold a total of 20,000 devices -- that's for all manufacturers combined, over the course of 10 years. Impressive.

The hp Slate? The one that was cancelled a week ago? Oh yeah, that'll be competition.

Realistically, hp has the best chance to offer serious competition to Apple, now that they have webOS from Palm -- but equally realistically, hp has a long history of spending tons of money, and screwing up when they are given a market, and judging by how Palm is bleeding executives and engineers since the acquisition, it looks to me like that'll be an uphill battle for Palm. Android's a mess amongst manufacturers, and Google is hardly taking a stringent leadership role in that mess, so it's doubtful that anything significant will materialize before 2-3 years. All each Android manufacturer throws out are specs, yet with no software to support those specs, it's of little use.

Android does multitasking ("ooooh aaaah") - badly. You need a separate tool to quit apps, to save your battery life. I've been running iOS4 on my iPhone 3GS over the past month, and have seen no appreciable battery life changes while running 20 apps simultaneously.

There's a difference between offering a feature, and doing it right.

Similarly with the camera -- so far, every competitor claims more megapixels than the 3GS camera, yet the 3GS consistently takes better pictures with its 'measly' 3.2megapixel camera - because Apple doesn't just slap a camera on iPhone, but pays attention to the entire subsystem and particularly the image processing software. (3GS streams 30fps when you take a picture, and buffers the actual image - so when you hit the shutter, it takes the actual picture you saw, by grabbing it from the buffer 1/4 second earlier. Ingenious.)

Yeah, it's not specs - it's how they are used. Something that Mesrs Barracuda, Fred and Marmite hardly understand.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeah, it's not specs - it's how they are used. Something that Mesrs  Barracuda, Fred and Marmite hardly understand.


Strange how you talk about moving goalposts and then start telling us about your iPhone camera <?>

It's not (just) about specs, it's about functionality. PC's have more than iPads.

That obviously frustrates you, but you'll have to learn to live with it.

----------


## mr Fred

> Yeah, it's not specs - it's how they are used. Something that Mesrs  Barracuda, Fred and Marmite hardly understand.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Strange how you talk about moving goalposts and then start telling us about your iPhone camera <?>
> 
> It's not (just) about specs, it's about functionality. PC's have more than iPads.
> 
> That obviously frustrates you, but you'll have to learn to live with it.


I was corrected on a UK forum about ipads. It seems people don't buy them for what they do but because they are "Groovy".
Perhaps Apple should give a free pair of flared jeans away with their unit.
That way the ipad users won't have tired arms and a sore larynx.































They won't have to wave their ipads above their heads discretely saying (In a loud voice) they have just downloaded a new itune and by the way aren't I trendy because they will be so easy to spot tripping up over their trousers instead of their computers..

----------


## Butterfly

I wouldn't mind the inferior specs of the iPhone or iPad, as long as they look pretty

for me the biggest problem is the need to use that POS iTunes to upload or do anything to communicate with the "outside" world, it's really a pain.

The iPhone is really pretty and elegant, and I wouldn't mind having one as a toy or jewelry. 

This is the only reason I bought the Mac-mini too. Looks nice.

----------


## Reniak

> ...
> 
> for me the biggest problem is the need to use that POS iTunes to upload or do anything to communicate with the "outside" world, it's really a pain.
> 
> ....


For real! Tried iphonebrowser, copytrans or senuti?
makeuseof.com by Mobify
...but with most of them you need itunes on your pc anyway.

----------


## DaffyDuck

I love Apple products for one main reason: they make the self proclaimed hardcorepoweruser!!! types froth with incomprehension at the success of the products. 

You have to love people (preferably from a distance) who cannot comprehend that someone *doesn’t* want to run a Python interpreter (or plug in a floppy drive) on their phone. (For the non-technical: no, a Python interpreter is not a parseltongue translator App.)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I love Apple products for one main reason: they make the self proclaimed  hardcorepoweruser!!! types froth with incomprehension at the success of  the products.


That is such a good  reason for spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars on pretty gadgets that don't do much.

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> This is the only reason I bought the Mac-mini too.


What is the reason you bought the other 11 Macs you have owned?

----------


## Cujo

My friends iphones can't bluetooth connect with anything that's not an Apple or send or recieve MMS messages.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What is the reason you bought the other 11 Macs you have owned?


Fagness.

----------


## Reniak

> My friends iphones can't bluetooth connect with anything that's not an Apple or send or recieve MMS messages.


An app for everything. Ibluenova in this case. MMS works on the Iphone3g. Anyway, I learned bluetooth is not for sending data...
Its for connecting keyboards, headset and things like this.
Create an easy adhoc wlan network to send things. We are in 2010, not 1999...



.... I got teached after I said I miss bluetooth to send pictures to another phone. (An old Nokia.... !!)

lets talk about the ipad.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyway, I learned bluetooth is not for sending data...


Not ONLY for sending data, but I swap files with mates all the time.

How else would you do it? On your data plan?

Yeah, why not pay? 

<scratches head>

----------


## Reniak

I am with you in that case barracuda.. 
I missed bluetooth data sending so I installed ibluenova (for free, in 3 seconds).
Btw: adhoc wlan network connection between two phones/pcs cost money? 
*scratching head*

----------


## DaffyDuck

> My friends iphones can't bluetooth connect with anything that's not an Apple or send or recieve MMS messages.


Odd, mine works fine other bluetooth devices - stereo headsets, keyboards, and of course bt headsets... and I have no problems sending or receiving MMS.

Looks to me like your friend has kept his operating system / firmware up to day.

Agreed, Reniak, let's talk about the iPad ;-)

Personally, the iOS 4 software to be released on the 24th, gives some good indications of what's to come for the iPad 4 months later, feature wise...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am with you in that case barracuda.. 
> I missed bluetooth data sending so I installed ibluenova (for free, in 3 seconds).
> Btw: adhoc wlan network connection between two phones/pcs cost money? 
> *scratching head*


Ah forgive me. I don't use apps for Bluetooth file xfer apps, native phone capabilities do the job just fine for me.

I excluded WLAN from the issue as it's not widely available.

I assumed you meant MMS. My bad.

----------


## Butterfly

> What is the reason you bought the other 11 Macs you have owned?


at the time it was making sense, Win311 and Win95 weren't really fun to use, one was ugly, the other was unstable

at the time, Mac had the edge, then came WinNT 4 and everything changed, macs were out in usability terms. Remember how System 7 was still unstable, and that gave WinNT an edge in terms of functionality and usability. Everyone was jumping ship and not looking back.

If it wasn't for Steve Jobs re-inventing the company into something else, we wouldn't have this thread. 

Apple is basically a marketing gadget company.

----------


## Reniak

> ......
> 
> Apple is basically a marketing gadget company.


Most easy to use gadgets. That's what most people want.
It's time to change the threadtitle into: ".... Forget the other tablet pcs."

Much more realistic.

----------


## The Fonz

I went with a Win7 laptop over an iPad. First thing it does on the net is grab a ton of updates/patches/bug fixes (whatever)

I'm getting sick of it. There must be something fundamentally wrong with the architecture of Windows OS - why so many updates with the brand new Win7 ?

This could be my very last M$ purchase, the companies a joke

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> This could be my very last M$ purchase, the companies a joke


I've never purchased anything from M$. That must be why they're so popular.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It's time to change the threadtitle into: ".... Forget the other tablet pcs."
> 
> Much more realistic.


ROTFLOL!

Yeah, seems to be so...





> I went with a Win7 laptop over an iPad. First thing it does on the net is grab a ton of updates/patches/bug fixes (whatever)


That's before it goes out behind your back and starts downloading all kinds of malware and spyware.





> I'm getting sick of it. There must be something fundamentally wrong with the architecture of Windows OS - why so many updates with the brand new Win7 ?


In all fairness, downloading of a certain number of updates after you install a new OS is not entirely unusual. The disks used for the installation are finalized at a certain date, and there will always be new updates between the finalizing date, and the time you start using the operating system. It's actually a good idea to check for updates after receiving a new PC, or after installing a new OS, and making sure the OS is up to date. The same happens with a new Mac OS installation, or a new Linux installation -- all have updates released regularly and frequently.

The updates aren't the problem -- a given system's inherent lack of safety and security are. With Windows, security has always been an afterthought - that's the problem.





> This could be my very last M$ purchase, the companies a joke


Indeed....

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Reniak
> 
> It is an big iPod and a lot of features are missin BUT if I use it a bit and go back to my laptop, I feel like back in time. What a crap to use a mouse to move an arrow on an application to open it instead of one touch with my finger.
> 
> 
> Just use the fingerpad then.


 mate of mine has one.Had a play with it the other day.He uses it when he travels.sold his net book.He still has a notebook though and says that anyone with half a brain realizes that it is not a substitute for one.........However, for sheer simplicity and ease of use, it makes the average netbook look like something that Fred Flintstone would use.

Quick,easy to use and great for watching movies when you are traveling.He couldn't give a fat rats hairy arse what it looks like either.

oh yeah, makes short work of the norm finger pad too. :tieme:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> He still has a notebook though and says that anyone with half a brain realizes that it is not a substitute for one.........


Exactly -- right out of the box, the iPad instructs that it requires to be hooked up to a Mac/PC for initial setup. It's a companion product (just as netbooks were), not a replacement.

Thanks for the hands on impressions.

----------


## kingwilly

> I was going to add there is another problem with the ipad. I was led to understand it was hard work printing anything from it but I would have been wrong.
> It seems there is an easy way after all.



helping Daffy

----------


## kingwilly

> It's a companion product



hahaha, more ispeak for rip off.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Hey, Wilson.

Thank you so much for reminding me that I forgot to do something important.




> This message is hidden because *Sir Wilso*n is on your ignore list.


There, much better now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why does Daffy subscribe to threads? Wouldn't it be easier if he just PM'd his mates?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Why does Daffy subscribe to threads? Wouldn't it be easier if he just PM'd his mates?


Yes, but we wouldn't be able to laugh at his gullibility.

----------


## Wallalai

While the Apple bashers wind are out of argument:




> Native iPad app library passes 10,000 milestone
> 
> By Daniel Eran Dilger
> Published: 03:00 PM EST
> Apple's iTunes App Store now lists more than 10,000 universal and iPad specific apps, with nearly 1,000 more being added every week. 
> 
> According to a report by Mac Stories, Apple's iPad library includes over 2,100 games and includes a broad mix of content from digital books to productivity and news apps to rich media apps.
> 
> Around 78% of iPad specific titles are paid apps, echoing the findings of an earlier report by Moblix that cited an 80% paid mix in April when the iPad store first opened with around 3,000 titles. 
> ...





Any other similar product available today 14.06.2010 ? If not fuck off and respect the work of a great company.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Any other similar product available today 14.06.2010 ?


No.




> If not fuck off  and respect the work of a great company.


I do. I just have little respect for the turds that get all worked up when its shortcomings are exposed.

40 major security holes in Webkit.

And Apple stifling competition once again:



> Apple... bars applications from displaying ads served by an advertising network which is affiliated with a  competing mobile developer or is not primarily in the advertising business.


In this case, I can see this attempt at blackmail driving a few  developers off to competitors. How that benefits Apple, I don't know.

At least HTC have answered Apple's patent war warning shot with a lawsuit of their own.

ITC to investigate Apple after HTC claims - V3.co.uk - formerly vnunet.com

Otherwise, Apple's fantastic marketing is good, because it drives competitors to try and come up with good or better products.

----------


## Butterfly

maybe the apple tarts are right after all, Steve Jobs is a god  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

A quite well balanced article (ignore the link title, the actual article is entitled: "Top ten reasons FOR and against the iPhone 4"):

Top 10 reasons for and against the iPhone 4 - V3.co.uk - formerly vnunet.com

Maybe even Daffy and Wallalai can read it without their veins bulging.

----------


## Reniak

Thanx for the link Harry. 

I want to add to this thread that this two points 'no Flash' and 'no Multitasking' are not valid. 
Both can be easily and without cost be deleted with Apps. 
(Opera and Backgrounder/Multitasking) 

Obviouse that are arguments of people never really used this products or not well informed about them.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Any other similar product available today 14.06.2010 ? If not fuck off and respect the work of a great company.


Oh, but don't you know, some time in the future, some company will have product that does something. It won't be better, but it will have specs that read better on paper, and that'll make Mr.Barracuda's mouth all frothy.

Even if the product gets cancelled, or ends up sucking.




> Obviouse that are arguments of people never really used this products or not well informed about them.


You pretty much just defined Barracuda... he has no idea what he's talking about, he has never used any of the products, yet he *knows* what's better... I just laugh.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I can't speak for Daffy - he just rages when anyone knocks his beloved Apple - but I have played around with the iPhone and I prefer my Android phone at present. And I'm looking forward to upgrading it to 2.2.

Actually Reniak, I did like the (fair) comment about housewife iPhone users not needing multitasking. They only do one thing at a time anyway. Take a picture. Send it to someone. and so on.

I've recommended Opera mini ever since it came out. If nothing else, it saves a fortune on data plans if you pay per Mb.

I use it in preference to any phone browser, even if there are a few pages it doesn't render quite properly.

----------


## Butterfly



----------


## Butterfly



----------


## Butterfly



----------


## DaffyDuck

Jow Wilcox is an avowed anti-Apple author (must be a favorite of Butters, I bet, and I'm sure he's on Barracuda's, and MrFred's reading lists).

Interesting article of his. Why don't you check it out, read it, and hop back here to discuss:

I was wrong about Apple iPad

It's an interesting article, not only because Wilcox willingly admits that he was wrong (kudos for admitting that, most pundits won't), but also insofar as he recounts how his opinion changed from dismissing the iPad (before he ever used one), to how owning and using one has changed his perspective profoundly (are you paying attention, Barracuda?).

On the other hand, it's also telling that he spent the prior 6 months disparaging iPad, before he even so much as touched one, which reflects the same disparaging, zealous and uninformed attitude exhibited by others on this thread (barracuda, MrFred, Marmite - Butterfly doesn't even count in that, though), who mindlessly spout off their copied and pasted scripts, while not even having so much as looked at the device, nor probably wanting to do so, ever). Compare to, for example, Little Chuchok's experience in this thread, who *did* experience iPad, and his comments.

Now, let's compare that to the article - some good excerpts from the article:




> Some quick background: I bought an iPad on April 17th; earlier, I gave 12 reasons why I wouldn't. One reason for buying outweighed the 12 for not: The need to test the tablet so I could write more authoritatively about it. Apple most assuredly wouldn't send me a review unit; I don't pucker up and kiss PR butt with loving soliloquies about how great are Apple products -- although this post is about as close as there may be for a long time. On May 24th, I sold the 64GB iPad to a friend for a little less than what I paid for it. He since bought two more iPads (one 3G). But I missed the iPad and couldn't quite say why at first. I didn't need the device. Functionally, iPad overlapped with smartphone and laptop.
> 
> I was wrong. On further reflection, I realized that iPad offers fresh functionality: Immersion. I find there are fewer reading distractions, and content is better presented than on a laptop and browser. I'm more focused and retain more of what I read. For reasons not easily explained, I find myself more thoroughly reading iBooks than defaulting to the skimming I sometimes do with physical books. Part of this immersive experience is the technology, but also how iPad is used. Apple's tablet is a sit down and focus device, as much because of size and shape as screen and user interface. The totality -- physical design and software benefits -- is immersion.
> 
> On June 10, I bought another 64GB iPad.


and




> Apple marketing material makes audacious claims: "iPad is the best way to experience the Web" and "the Safari Web browser on iPad puts the Internet in your hands -- literally." Most any smartphone manufacturer, including Apple, could make similar claims. Surely, most anyone using a personal computer has experienced the Web. 
> 
> I initially dismissed these claims as marketing fluff, but on reconsideration actually see meaning to them. There is something immersive about consuming content on iPad that does change the Web experience -- and that of other media.



Yes, I have an iPad, and an iPhone. I also have used WinMo, and Android phones (both from friends, and at work, where we get toys to play with), and have used lots of Nokia phones in the past - so, I tend to think I do have a pretty good idea what I am talking about (especially since doing so is part of my relatively well-paid job) - yet, all I see from the kind of guys who bash Apple tech, is a small vocal club of people who have absolutely no clue what they are talking about.

Why is that?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes, I have an iPad, and an iPhone. I also have used WinMo, and Android phones (both from friends, and at work, where we get toys to play with), and have used lots of Nokia phones in the past - so, I tend to think I do have a pretty good idea what I am talking about (especially since doing so is part of my relatively well-paid job) - yet, all I see from the kind of guys who bash Apple tech, is a small vocal club of people who have absolutely no clue what they are talking about.
> 
> Why is that?


'Cos you keep putting everyone who disagrees with you on ignore?

 ::spin::

----------


## slackula

> 'Cos you keep putting everyone who disagrees with you on ignore?


In fairness to Daffy it does get rather tedious when the Apple bashers gather around and start posting crapola all over the threads about all Apple stuff (not saying that you do this).

It is a tad tiresome to be repeatedly called gay (NTTAWWT) or retarded because I happen to be posting my comments from my Mac, especially by people who think WinXP is the bee's knees.. XP is quite probbably the worst OS released since Win ME.

Give me a Unix (or Unix-like) OS or give me death!  :Very Happy:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Give me a Unix (or Unix-like) OS or give me death!


I'm actually very happy with Win 7 on laptops. Vaaaaaast improvement on XP and Vista.

Works well on Netbooks, too.

I'm currently playing with the new Sidux, has a few wrinkles but nice enough.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ...start posting crapola all over the threads about all Apple stuff (not saying that you do this).


He does - and regarding the other idiots, I see very little reason to waste my time with uneducated luddites, who are only trolling.

I'm more than willing to engage in rational discourse over the pros and cons of any given platform, but if the other side's entire counter argument boils down to :

- you're gay for liking your platform
- you're only falling for Apple's marketing
- crApple iz crApptard toyzzzz

Then I am better served to place useless people on ignore.




> XP is quite probbably the worst OS released since Win ME.


I'll see your Windows XP, and I raise you Microsoft Bob.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'll see your Windows XP, and I raise you Microsoft Bob.


<Throws cards away in disgust>

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> It is a tad tiresome to be repeatedly called gay (NTTAWWT) or retarded because I happen to be posting my comments from my Mac, especially by people who think WinXP is the bee's knees.. XP is quite probbably the worst OS released since Win ME.


in all fairness, it's a bit tiring to listen to Steve Jobs minions going on endlessly how everything they have is superior and cool (and gay). It show a poor ego and the character nature of those minions. Mind you, the wintards used to be as annoying back in the win95 days, but they seemed to have grown more mature now or maybe they moved onto Linux or became mactards themselves. You hardly hear cheering from the MStards anymore, except in the win Developer community, and they used to be everywhere but now they are the exception. The mactards have really taken over in the ridicule department. I mean, listen to Quack Quack, he is a fucking 24/7 comedy channel for the PC tards  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

The unfortunate think (I see Butterfly is on a posting roll again, all through all threads) is that this Algerian bachiboozook can't even enjoy himself, and have fun -- he truly must lead a sad and lonely life (well, anyone falling through his own ceiling would pretty much be a poster boy for that).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The unfortunate think (I see Butterfly is on a posting roll again, all  through all threads) is that this Algerian bachiboozook can't even enjoy  himself, and have fun -- he truly must lead a sad and lonely life  (well, anyone falling through his own ceiling would pretty much be a  poster boy for that).


It's the last resort of those losing an argument: Hitting the player instead of the ball.

A common trait amongst iTurds.

Butters is right. There are many people who drool at every word Jobs comes out with, some to the point where they will stand outside a shop at midnight waiting for his latest toy, with a credit card in one hand and their cock in the other.

A marketers dream. You don't even need to sell the shit to them.

----------


## Butterfly

> A marketers dream. You don't even need to sell the shit to them.


people are sheep, and the apple products is a good reminder of that

reminds me of the 80s,

----------


## slackula

> some to the point where they will stand outside a shop at midnight waiting for his latest toy,


Weren't there queues of people lined up to buy Vista? I tried googling it but unfortunately all the hits for various combinations of "queue to buy vista" come up with hints to fix Vista print queue problems or queues of people to buy Win 7 to get the hell away from Vista!  :Smile: 

Let's not forget those woefully feeble Win 7 launch parties, that was like saying "Please Sir, may I have some more?" after getting the shaft from Fista.

----------


## slackula

> people are sheep, and the apple products is a good reminder of that  
> reminds me of the 80s,


Did the sheep fetish come before or after the predilection for ladyboys?  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> Let's not forget those woefully feeble Win 7 launch parties, that was like saying "Please Sir, may I have some more?" after getting the shaft from Fista.


I think they were trying to follow apple example of "creative advertising"

----------


## slackula

> I think they were trying to follow apple"


I was talking about the Microsoft Win 7 launch parties, not the Microsoft operating systems.  :Wink:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> A common trait amongst iTurds.


So, can we call you iTurd, then? You seem adept at that.




> Butters is right. There are many people who drool at every word Jobs comes out with, some to the point where they will stand outside a shop at midnight waiting for his latest toy, with a credit card in one hand and their cock in the other.
> 
> A marketers dream. You don't even need to sell the shit to them.


See, there you go again - you just can't help yourself, can you?  No worries, a common trait amongst the incompetent and uneducated -- trolling, and detracting things they have no experiences with.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> A common trait amongst iTurds.
> 
> 
> So, can we call you iTurd, then? You seem adept at that.
> 
> 
> ...


I fear you have nothing to say but attempted smart-arsed jibes.

Put me on ignore you boring f*ckwit.

----------


## Deris

First, the i-pad is a nice device. I played with one in a Best Buy for a bit and they seem fine to me. 


I have been thinking about getting an e-reader for some time but decided to wait to see what the tablet world was going to do. Apple was first to get a solid unit to market, followed by various china knock offs that are much slower. I was never a big Apple fan mostly because of the elitist attitude mac users and I-phone users have. I’m just an average guy and I don’t have a ton of money to spend on toys so I started looking in earnest for an affordable toy that I can read books on. I want to surf the web, with flash, play a few games and perhaps even talk to a friend with it. After looking I decided to wait for the Android tablets. Apps used for smart phones can be used on a droid-tab just like apples apps on the I-pad/phone, open source is nice, meaning more people can write apps and make contributions. It seems like a good idea for future growth to me. Perhaps a7 inch pad so it could fit in my inner jacket pocket; not having to carry a case is nice but, I guess I could if after looking one over it appears too small.

I found a few sites that are all about these new tablets, Linked:
BestTabletReview.com
Tablets Planet

There are more but I'll let you gents, and ladies, look for yourselves.

I see the appeal of a portable screen for movies, reading books and general goofing off. It won’t replace my laptop but would be a lot easier to take on a plane. I can leave the laptop in my baggage and still be connected. ( Or read while the wife shops...)

Me, I'll wait a bit more to see what hits the market, find one with a good price then buy it as a present to myself. In the mean time I still have my laptop and phone.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I fear you have nothing to say but attempted smart-arsed jibes.
> 
> Put me on ignore you boring f*ckwit.


Oh, I understand, you are just trying to weasel out of having to provide an answer that you aren't able to. Flounce by proxy.

Duly noted.

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ Agreed, it will certainly be interesting to see what products hit the market over the next year.

----------


## The Fonz

I see the new iPhone 4 has a gyro. What is the benefit of having one of these?

btw, my new Win7 laptop going well, vast improvement on earlier versions, boots up in a snap

Still grabbing updates off the net though

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I see the new iPhone 4 has a gyro. What is the benefit of having one of these?


Games.

Nintendo Wii type games, that allow the iPhone to sense acceleration better than just the compass and accelerometer, by detecting the type of movement better (in essence, it detects movement over six axis, instead of 4 axis.)

It'll be up to developers to utilize it fully.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh woe is me. AT&T are the first of what is sure to be a long line of telcos to start dropping unlimited data plans for the iPad.

Yet more gouging from the gullible iturds. The best customers in the world, they just bend over and take it right up the gary glitter.

 :kma:

----------


## Cujo

I don't know why apple people get so worked up and defensive about It. It's just a computer or a phone or an electronic gadget, it's not life or death if someone tells you it's not as good as their non apple computer, phone or electronic gadget. 
Calm the fuck down and have a nice cup of camomeil tea or something.
Mactards are the ONLY people on the planet like that.
I suppose they have to defend spending too much for too little somehow, but really, guys.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I don't know why apple people get so worked up and defensive about It. It's just a computer or a phone or an electronic gadget, it's not life or death if someone tells you it's not as good as their non apple computer, phone or electronic gadget.


Which has been my point at the very beginning of the thread, when I pointed out to some that the iPad is obviously not for them, and they would be better served by a laptop or some other 'computer'.

Maybe you should ask the dedicated haters why they feel the constant need to justify their decisions by posting in Apple threads about how crappy this and that Apple product are?

Why is that?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I see the new iPhone 4 has a gyro. What is the benefit of having one of these?
> 
> btw, my new Win7 laptop going well, vast improvement on earlier versions, boots up in a snap
> 
> Still grabbing updates off the net though


Let it.

They generally only release them once a month, and you can set it to automagically download and then leave them until you want to install them (since most of the time a monthly Windows Update seems to require a reboot for installation).

I'm running it on an Atom-based Netbook and it's fine.

If your startup begins to take longer as you add more apps, have a look at Soluto (one from the BKK Post!). It's quite a nice tool to see what's slowing down your start up and gives you control over what starts and when.

Soluto

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Maybe you should ask the dedicated haters why they feel the constant  need to justify their decisions by posting in Apple threads about how  crappy this and that Apple product are?


Perhaps we're just bored listening to your incessant "This is the best thing EVER OMG!" type threads and feel the need to point out that most of what you write is sycophantic Steve Jobs hero worship, sprinkled in with a little executive self relief?

----------


## Cujo



----------


## DaffyDuck

> 


ROTFLOL!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Maybe you should ask the dedicated haters why they feel the constant  need to justify their decisions by posting in Apple threads about how  crappy this and that Apple product are?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Perhaps we're just bored listening to your incessant "This is the best thing EVER OMG!" type threads and feel the need to point out that most of what you write is sycophantic Steve Jobs hero worship, sprinkled in with a little executive self relief?


Hey, buddy, whatever gets you through the night -- or maybe your incessant antagonistic posting is just a heaving dose of envy, with a hearty sprinkling of cognitive dissonance (big word - look it up). Seems more than likely.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Maybe you should ask the dedicated haters why they feel the constant  need to justify their decisions by posting in Apple threads about how  crappy this and that Apple product are?
> ...


Whatever Duckhead. Go and find some more big words in your Thesaurus; who knows, one day you might actually impress someone with them.

 ::chitown::

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ Inability to comprehend big words, noted.

I'll use easy to understand language in the future when  addressing you, if that'll suit you better. Sorry 'bout your parents skimping in the wrong place.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Inability to comprehend big words, noted.
> 
> I'll use easy to understand language in the future when  addressing you, if that'll suit you better. Sorry 'bout your parents skimping in the wrong place.


Oh dear, parent issues as well?

Explains the medication.

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> Mactards are the ONLY people on the planet like that.


Presumably you are not a visitor to any of the myriad of Linux forums!  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

classic mac thread  :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> Mactards are the ONLY people on the planet like that.
> 
> 
> Presumably you are not a visitor to any of the myriad of Linux forums!


ROTFLOL!

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dug
> ...


Please post a picture of a linux product or maybe a bunch of linux people outside a store waiting for the release of the latest linux phone or laptop.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Cute misdirection, in order to deliberately pretend to not getting slack's point.

Linux users have their own equivalents of these events, and he clearly stated the locale, conditions of venue. You chose to be an idiot.

----------


## Cujo

> Cute misdirection,


Thanks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Cute misdirection, in order to deliberately pretend to not getting  slack's point.
> 
> Linux users have their own equivalents of these events, and he clearly  stated the locale, conditions of venue. You chose to be an idiot.


That's odd, my "buddy". He made a straightforward request which supports his point, viz:




> Please post a picture of a linux product or maybe a bunch of linux  people outside a store waiting for the release of the latest linux phone  or laptop.


And you accuse him of misdirection, yet evade responding to his request?

Come on, my "buddy", you can do better than that.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DaffyDuck

See, when you have to explain a joke (as Slack made a pretty good joke), then the audience (that's you) is simply too dense to bother with -- and it's really unfortunate that both you and Dug are unable to have a bit of fun. Pity.

On the other, that's quite the roll you're on -- I think you missed a thread, though. Don't let me stop you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> See, when you have to explain a joke (as Slack made a pretty good joke), then the audience (that's you) is simply too dense to bother with -- and it's really unfortunate that both you and Dug are unable to have a bit of fun. Pity.
> 
> On the other, that's quite the roll you're on -- I think you missed a thread, though. Don't let me stop you.


But my "buddy" - you still haven't answered his request.

Is it because you can't?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DaffyDuck

As I said:




> See, when you have to explain a joke (as Slack made a pretty good joke), then the audience (that's you) is simply too dense to bother with -- and it's really unfortunate that both you and Dug are unable to have a bit of fun. Pity.


You'd actually understand what I'm saying, and that I *have* answered his request, if you weren't so dense - which is not my problem, of course.

I'll leave you to ponder that one, pal.

----------


## Butterfly

mac jokes ? is that like a blonde joke without being funny ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> As I said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				See, when you have to explain a joke (as Slack made a pretty good joke), then the audience (that's you) is simply too dense to bother with -- and it's really unfortunate that both you and Dug are unable to have a bit of fun. Pity.
> 			
> ...


"Pal"? You mean you're not my "buddy" any more? *sniff*

 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

Buddy, Pal -- you mean, you don't even know the meaning of those words?

Oh, right -- English speaking educational system. I keep forgetting.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Buddy, Pal -- you mean, you don't even know the meaning of those words?
> 
> Oh, right -- English speaking educational system. I keep forgetting.


I don't think I was ever your pal or your buddy. I think you lied to me to get me on your side. I feel hurt. You are a charlatan and a slubberdegullion.

 :rofl:

----------


## slackula

> Please post a picture of a linux product


<RHEL.jpg> <SuSe Linux Enterprise.jpg>




> maybe a bunch of linux people outside a store waiting for the release of the latest linux phone or laptop.


People don't queue for the latest Nokia or Samsung. When a new release of Slackware e.g. becomes available the geekosphere tends to get a bit manic though.

Once the Slackware_current freezes they go potty waiting for it and then seeding it all over the place, kind of similar. Trying to torrent it for the first few hours after it is released is pretty much akin to queuing outside a store.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> Please post a picture of a linux product
> 
> 
> <RHEL.jpg> <SuSe Linux Enterprise.jpg>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think Android 2.2 is going to take that kind of battering as well.

 :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> People don't queue for the latest Nokia or Samsung. When a new release of Slackware e.g. becomes available the geekosphere tends to get a bit manic though.
> 
> Once the Slackware_current freezes they go potty waiting for it and then seeding it all over the place, kind of similar. Trying to torrent it for the first few hours after it is released is pretty much akin to queuing outside a store.


I think you just confused him.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hey Slack you'll love this - possibly the most modestly named distro ever!

DistroWatch.com: Superb Mini Server


(Oh shit. I forgot I don't know what linux is  :smiley laughing: ).

Ahem. A "friend" sent me this link.

----------


## slackula

> Hey Slack you'll love this - possibly the most modestly named distro ever!


Not sure why you'd think I would like that:

_Superb Mini Server (SMS) is a Slackware-based server distribution with  web, DNS, DHCP, file, print and fax servers, iptables firewall, mail  server with spam filter and anti-virus scanner, and BitTorrent station.  It also includes Webmin, a web-based administration tool, but no  graphical desktop. SMS, which comes with Slackware's text-mode system  installer, is built using Linux-Live scripts (from Slax) and can be used  as a live CD for testing purposes._

Sounds like an install of Slackware's first few software sets with a few other easily installed bits and pieces added on. It looks like some Comp Sci project that has been released as a distro actually.

Anyway, we are way off topic here. Maybe you could start a thread about interesting or different distros and their pros and cons.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Hey Slack you'll love this - possibly the most modestly named distro ever!
> 
> 
> Not sure why you'd think I would like that:
> 
> _Superb Mini Server (SMS) is a Slackware-based server distribution with  web, DNS, DHCP, file, print and fax servers, iptables firewall, mail  server with spam filter and anti-virus scanner, and BitTorrent station.  It also includes Webmin, a web-based administration tool, but no  graphical desktop. SMS, which comes with Slackware's text-mode system  installer, is built using Linux-Live scripts (from Slax) and can be used  as a live CD for testing purposes._
> 
> ...


But it's "superb"! That must count for something!

 :Smile: 

As to Linux threads, doesn't seem to be enough demand here.

People don't know what they're missing.

Not that I'd know, of course, I don't even know what Linux is. <heh>

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Anyway, we are way off topic here. Maybe you could start a thread about interesting or different distros and their pros and cons.


Once again, you are confusing the 'expert'

(Oh man, this is going to be so much fun a couple of weeks down the road)

----------


## Butterfly

interesting, apparently according to some study, macs users have a bigger proportion of homosexuals than other platform but Linux users are apparently the most social dysfunctional

----------


## DaffyDuck

> interesting, apparently according to some study, macs users have a bigger proportion of homosexuals than other platform but Linux users are apparently the most social dysfunctional


This is sad, isn't it?

----------


## slackula

> interesting, apparently according to some study, macs users have a bigger proportion of homosexuals than other platform but Linux users are apparently the most social dysfunctional


I'm calling fake. If it isn't fake it is a horrible piece of journalism, the things inferred are utterly tenuous, and I find it hard to belive that MIT would link homosexuality to mental health problems.

Also BF, the whole 'gay' schtick is getting really fucking old, it makes you sound like you are 14 years old or something. Try to get it into your tête that it simply isn't an insult to anybody except all those insecure twats who think they will catch teh ghey if they get called it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm calling fake.


Mentioned in the same breath as 4Chan? Yep.

 :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

::chitown::

----------


## Butterfly

> I find it hard to belive that MIT would link homosexuality to mental health problems.


you raise a good point, homosexuality is perfectly natural and normal, agree




> Also BF, the whole 'gay' schtick is getting really fucking old,


I think it's quite appropriate and right into the current state of things, gay is definitely the fashionable thing, like apple




> Try to get it into your tête that it simply isn't an insult to anybody except all those insecure twats


who said it was an insult  :Razz:

----------


## slackula

^ you are becoming as boring as Jet now. Up your game and stop dialing it in..

----------


## DaffyDuck

Might as well add Barracuda to that club ... Trying to discourse with the envious, bitter and under educated does get boring quite quickly, doesn't it?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Might as well add Barracuda to that club ... Trying to discourse with the envious, bitter and under educated does get boring quite quickly, doesn't it?


Especially when they don't actually read other people's posts, Daffy, yes it does.

What were you saying about ad hominem attacks? 

Remember, throw the GRENADE, not the PIN.

 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> What were you saying about ad hominem attacks?


I see - you object to a strategy you initiated, once it is applied to you? You don't appreciate it when the shoe's on the other foot?

How lovely hypocritical, and not entirely unexpected, of you.

----------


## Butterfly

> you are becoming as boring as Jet now. Up your game and stop dialing it in..


so you have a problem with mac users being homosexuals ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

maybe you should deal with your own demons, gayboy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> What were you saying about ad hominem attacks?
> 
> 
> I see - you object to a strategy you initiated, once it is applied to you? You don't appreciate it when the shoe's on the other foot?
> 
> How lovely hypocritical, and not entirely unexpected, of you.


Good god Daffy, how am I being a hypocrite? I'm quite happy to use _ad hominem_ arguments against someone who clearly talks out of his arse most of the time.

I just don't complain when other people do it. THAT'S what's called hypocrisy my "buddy". When you accuse someone of ad hominem arguments when essentially that's about all you ever seem to have.

I think I'm just going to dump these iThreads. It invariably ends up with you desperately wanting the last word.

That's probably why you end up talking to yourself, as in

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/74...-tips-etc.html (iOS 4 - impressions, tips, etc...)

Fill your boots, big man.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Good god Daffy, how am I being a hypocrite? I'm quite happy to use _ad hominem_ arguments against someone who clearly talks out of his arse most of the time.


There you go again - is it so impossible for you to engage in any sort of rational and intelligent discourse, debating the issues, using facts, without attacking the person who disagrees with you? Where (and why) has your upbringing failed you? 

I wouldn't even expect you to substantiate your allegations and statements made in the quote above, anymore. I've just given up expecting rationale and honest debate from you -- honestly, you are just scrapping the bottom of the butterfly barrel (and it is of no surprise to see cozying up to him).

Sad, really.

yes, why don't you leave? Scampering and running away seems to be your best option at this stage, isn't it?

----------


## Rascal

Heard about the HP ISlate and it looks very good, but rumors say it is dead in the water. At least for now!

----------


## harrybarracuda

More likely to surface as a WebOS platform.

But there are several Android gizmos in the pipeline.

I anticipate a flurry of releases in time for the holiday season.\

----------


## slackula

> Originally Posted by slackula
> 
> you are becoming as boring as Jet now. Up your game and stop dialing it in..
> 
> 
> so you have a problem with mac users being homosexuals ? 
> 
> maybe you should deal with your own demons, gayboy


C'mon BF, you can do better than that. Sheesh, that was a weak-arsed response even by your feeble standards Monsieur 12 Macs and an iPhone 4.

Jet Moron tries to bring something new from time to time (she can't because she is a fucking idiot, but still) you are a one trick pony right now. Up your game _mon brave_.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Jet Moron tries to bring something new from time to time (she can't because she is a fucking idiot, but still) you are a one trick pony right now. Up your game _mon brave_.


He pretends to be French -- so aside from ad nauseam repetition, I think the only other thing in his arsenal is:

 :France: 

... and he's thrown that into the ring a lot time ago...

----------


## Butterfly

> Jet Moron tries to bring something new from time to time (she can't because she is a fucking idiot, but still) you are a one trick pony right now. Up your game mon brave.


can you stop spoiling the fun just because you are not getting enough attention ? I am quite puzzled as why you are so offended about Mac gayness, I think it's the best argument ever for owning a mac, and yes I am fucking serious  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

A Toshiba Android Netbook...




> The AC100 is a "smartbook", a netbook built with hardware and  software more usually found in smartphones. Forget Windows on Intel x86:  it runs Android 2.1 on an Nvidia Tegra 250 processor with a 1GHz Arm  core, and weighs around 870 grams. It has a 10.1-inch LED-backlit  screen, 512MB of RAM, two USB ports, an HDMI video output, an SD Card  reader and an SSD up to 32GB in capacity.
>  Some models will have a  built-in wireless modem to connect to 3G (third generation) mobile  networks, and there's also 802.11n Wi-Fi.
>  Toshiba has enhanced  the Android software so that the AC100 displays different pages of  widgets and applications depending on the Wi-Fi network it connects to.  Users can customize up to five pages for business applications, home  entertainment, or airport information, for example. Because the AC100  isn't a phone, those applications can't come from the Android Market,  but Toshiba is looking at other ways to offer app downloads, Teckentrup  said.
>  He wouldn't commit to a price for the AC100, but hinted it  would be toward the lower end of the range for existing netbooks.

----------


## nikster

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> interesting, apparently according to some study, macs users have a bigger proportion of homosexuals than other platform but Linux users are apparently the most social dysfunctional
> 
> 
> I'm calling fake. If it isn't fake it is a horrible piece of journalism, the things inferred are utterly tenuous, and I find it hard to belive that MIT would link homosexuality to mental health problems.
> 
> Also BF, the whole 'gay' schtick is getting really fucking old, it makes you sound like you are 14 years old or something. Try to get it into your tête that it simply isn't an insult to anybody except all those insecure twats who think they will catch teh ghey if they get called it.


LOL catch teh ghey.

Overall I can believe that more gay people have Macs because from all my gay friends they're generally better educated and more style conscious than the unwashed masses. They also have more money. It's a bit of a positive discrimination but there are things that gay people are better at than us heteros. And more money - well if you have kids then you know why they have more money. Let's say disposable income. 

As for the OP... I have an iPad. It's totally different from any netbook I have ever seen. Same price and form factor, it makes way more sense to me than a netbook ever has too. I don't think those two should be compared. Netbooks will go in the dustbins of history, that's all. Those who like what netbooks can do will go for iPads or cloney Android tablets once the various PC manufacturers are done cloning.

----------


## nikster

> Heard about the HP ISlate and it looks very good, but rumors say it is dead in the water. At least for now!


The iSlate and similar devices were scheduled for release a few months after the iPad. They saw the iPad and went back to the drawing board.

HP is in an interesting position with its WebOS - it doesn't even need Android. I am sure they'll come up with something. But the iPad is hard to beat... there's so many things that Apple built upon with this device - iPhone, iTunes, OS X, App Store... so many things work together to make it great, it will be hard to copy.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## mr Fred

Right. I had a seriously good muck about with an ipad in Jakarta on Monday afternoon. Played with it for an hour or so. 

Overall the thing was seriously fast and the touch screen was easy to get into.
As an internet machine I can see how it would be handy with the long battery life but still think the lack of Flash player will prove a problem on many sites.

I looked at the photo app. Fantastic really but the lack of a USB or SD slot will limit it's use. I used a DJ app that has great potential but hard to load extra tunes while out and about (Except for downloaded stuff). It's only drawback is the inability to use a second soundcard as a monitor as there is no USB.
A series of other apps were all fast but many would suffer for that lack of connectivity.
That long battery life is great stuff.

Overall I think the thing is too expensive and things missing that would have made it a far better machine. Those being a USB port (2 would be better) and a SD slot.
The former would also allow printing without having to sod about.

A netbook is still a far better bet for anyone who actually needs a machine that works and the netbook would cost a lot less.

I have to stick with my opinion it's just a gay posing tool.

----------


## chupacabra

The Toshiba Libretto is where is at.

----------


## harrybarracuda

7" screen, costs over a grand and has poor battery life.

Naaah you're better off with a netbook.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I like, is nice. Make sex explosion.



The tablet features a 1.66GHz Intel Atom N450 processor and both  Intel GMA 3150 graphics and NVIDIA ION graphics for handling HD video  and 3D graphics acceleration, among other tasks.
The Pioneer  DreamBook ePad L11 has 2GB of memory and is available with a 16GB, 32GB,  or 64GB solid state disk. The 11.6 inch capacitive touchscreen display  has a 1366 x 768 pixel resolution and support multitouch input. It also  features 802.11b/g/n WiFi, Bluetooth 2.1, and optional 3G and GPS  modules.
You also get 2 USB ports, an SDHC card slot, SIM card  slot, and mini-HDMI port. The tablet has a 2 cell, 4800mAh battery,  which Pioneer says should be good for up to 6 hours of run time. It  measures 11.6″ x 7.7″ x 0.6″ and weighs about 2.1 pounds.
The  tablet ships with Windows 7 Home Premium, Professional, or Ultimate.  Pricing starts at $699 Australian, which is about $589 US.

And the ExoPC which should be out in September at around $600:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/30/e...late-hands-on/

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You also get 2 USB ports, an SDHC card slot, SIM card slot, and mini-HDMI port.


What for? Apple have told us that we don't need ports any more.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> You also get 2 USB ports, an SDHC card slot, SIM card slot, and mini-HDMI port.
> 
> 
> What for? Apple have told us that we don't need ports any more.


And you believed them?

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

even with USB, you will still have to go through a lot of non-sense to connect anywhere, in particular with iTunes

----------


## Butterfly



----------


## DaffyDuck

Ah, quite funny - spec whores comparing penile sizes... you go, guys.

----------


## nikster

> 7" screen, costs over a grand and has poor battery life.
> 
> Naaah you're better off with a netbook.


What on earth are you talking about?

*I paid $500 for my 9.7" iPad.* The battery lasts 10 hours. 

[at]Mr Fred - the iPad has a USB camera connection kit. Besides reading SD cards and connecting to cameras via USB directly, it can also do a bunch of other tricks. The camera connection kit is actually a USB port.

I don't think you can compare netbooks and iPads. They're different things. A netbook makes absolutely no sense to me. I have no idea why I would want one. Because it's cheap? That seems to be the main selling point. An iPad can do things above and beyond what my laptop can do. It's more or less a "private" computer for me, I surf with it when at the house, or any other time I do email or other things and I am not working at the same time. EBook reader. Perfect for surfing when taking a dump too... and I am not saying that I am writing this while I am sitting at the loo. I didn't say that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 7" screen, costs over a grand and has poor battery life.
> 
> Naaah you're better off with a netbook.
> 
> 
> What on earth are you talking about?
> ...


Of course you did, Nikster, which is fine if you don't want to do all the things you want to do on a $300 Netbook. You stick with your style, I prefer substance.

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ What are all those things you would be doing on a $300 netbook? Please enlighten us?

Sure, you can do skype videochats; and you can play Flash (woohoo, play those adverts!); What else can you do on them?

It bears pointing out that throughout all of these arguments, harrybarracuda has never so much as held an iPad in his hands, while those of us arguing the iPad not only own them, but are getting stuff done with them.

----------


## chupacabra

^

Your suggestion that all Flash content on the internet is just for advertisements is absolutely ridiculous.

----------


## Butterfly

^ yeah, what about porn !!!

no flash, no porn on the iPAD, so what is it good for ?  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ What are all those things you would be doing on a $300 netbook? Please enlighten us?
> 
> Sure, you can do skype videochats; and you can play Flash (woohoo, play those adverts!); What else can you do on them?
> 
> It bears pointing out that throughout all of these arguments, harrybarracuda has never so much as held an iPad in his hands, while those of us arguing the iPad not only own them, but are getting stuff done with them.


Sync my Symbian/Android/WM phones?

Aren't we going round in circles here? Do we have to AGAIN go through the list of things the iPad CAN'T do, just because you're ham fisted enough to keep asking the same question?

Change the record, Daffy, you're starting to sound like you're reading off Steve Jobs fanboi retort list.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^ yeah, what about porn !!!
> 
> no flash, no porn on the iPAD, so what is it good for ?


Wow, if you feel porn still uses Flash, you really are behind the times.

----------


## Cujo

I just had a quick look at Mr Freds review and if it's true that is doesn't have USB connectivity that would kill it for me.
My video and still camera would require a USB for me to lphotos to send by email.
Does it have a built in camera? if not how is one expected to load Photographs onto it except from a phone camera by blue tooth. And only an Iphone at that as I believe inter connectivity (devices other than apple) is an issue.
It's a couple of years since I bought my camera so maybe cameras now come equipped with bluetooth.
Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I just had a quick look at Mr Freds review and if it's true that is doesn't have USB connectivity that would kill it for me.
> My video and still camera would require a USB for me to lphotos to send by email.
> Does it have a built in camera? if not how is one expected to load Photographs onto it except from a phone camera by blue tooth. And only an Iphone at that as I believe inter connectivity (devices other than apple) is an issue.
> It's a couple of years since I bought my camera so maybe cameras now come equipped with bluetooth.
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


You can buy an expensive add-on to plug in a USB device, but it sort of needs to be recognised to be of any use. Those expensive Apple ones will, of course, much like their $30 plastic "bumper" fixes the iPhone 4 problem.

Bluetooth for pictures? Not really practical if they're high res and it's not Bluetooth 3.0.

No, the iPad's not for you.

That ASUS I linked to earlier in the thread might be more up your street, but no indication of price yet.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> I just had a quick look at Mr Freds review and if it's true that is doesn't have USB connectivity that would kill it for me.
> My video and still camera would require a USB for me to lphotos to send by email.
> Does it have a built in camera? if not how is one expected to load Photographs onto it except from a phone camera by blue tooth. And only an Iphone at that as I believe inter connectivity (devices other than apple) is an issue.
> It's a couple of years since I bought my camera so maybe cameras now come equipped with bluetooth.
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


I have no need for a device like that. if it's too big to comfortably carry in your pocket then it has to go in a bag.
I already have a device like that


It does everything and it's got a nice big screen to boot. it's not as big as it seems and weighs fuck all and Its pretty much got every kind of port you can imagine.
For on the move stuff I also have a nifty little device that does everything.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Mea Culpa. I assumed being in this thread that you were looking at 10-12" screen mobile computing devices.

I love my ASUS eee PC 1000, best travelling machine I've ever had. Just got to get around to fixing Meego to dual boot with Windows 7 and I'll be very happy.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I just had a quick look at Mr Freds review and if it's true that is doesn't have USB connectivity that would kill it for me.
> My video and still camera would require a USB for me to lphotos to send by email.
> Does it have a built in camera? if not how is one expected to load Photographs onto it except from a phone camera by blue tooth. And only an Iphone at that as I believe inter connectivity (devices other than apple) is an issue.
> It's a couple of years since I bought my camera so maybe cameras now come equipped with bluetooth.
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


You can plug your camera into iPad using the USB port & the camera connection kit. Works just fine, as that's what I do when I want to offload or transfer images from my camera.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> You can buy an expensive add-on to plug in a USB device, but it sort of needs to be recognised to be of any use.


Could you explain what you are trying to say with that sentence, as it makes absolutely no sense to anyone familiar with iPad.






> For on the move stuff I also have a nifty little device that does everything.


You mean "...everything you need", right, because the Nokia phone certainly does not do *everything*.

----------


## nikster

> ^
> 
> Your suggestion that all Flash content on the internet is just for advertisements is absolutely ridiculous.


Name three sites where you need Flash, that's not either YouTube or another video site.

I admit I am really biased on the topic though - I've hated Flash long before any iDevices came out. Now that YouTube and others are switching their video to HTML5 wholesale, it's got to go.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Could you explain what you are trying to say with that sentence, as it makes absolutely no sense to anyone familiar with iPad.


One word. OK, no words.

----------


## nikster

> Of course you did, Nikster, which is fine if you don't want to do all the things you want to do on a $300 Netbook. You stick with your style, I prefer substance.


I was answering your false suggestions about the iPad price and screen size. 

I don't actually want to do anything on a $300 piece of plastic, thanks. I have a laptop that can do everything I need to do on a laptop a lot better. The iPad is complementary.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by chupacabra
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Your suggestion that all Flash content on the internet is just for advertisements is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Name three sites where you need Flash, that's not either YouTube or another video site.
> ...


I quite like this one:

iGIZMO 45 : iGIZMO

I could probably find you dozens more but I don't have a device that blocks sites I want to watch because the guvnor doesn't like them. Ergo I don't have to care whether they use Flash or not, which is the whole point.

Out of interest, does that site work in Safari? I haven't installed that either, because I don't want constant reminders that I really ought to have shitty Quicktime or the pig's arse that is known as iTunes.

----------


## mr Fred

> Name three sites where you need Flash, that's not either YouTube or another video site.
> .


BBC news and the games on this forum come to mind without even thinking.
Of course it's easy to move the goalposts and say "No video sites" but the fact is you can't watch a video on that bag of junk and that limits it's use.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

MSI make the Wind netbook that I'm using. It was the best of it's type at the time of purchase and still performs perfectly well.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Could you explain what you are trying to say with that sentence, as it makes absolutely no sense to anyone familiar with iPad.
> 			
> 		
> 
> One word. OK, no words.


Cute.

Of course, without explaining what 'device' you plugged in, this screenshot is worthless.

So, if you are interested in making an intelligent contribution to this thread, substantiate your claims.

----------


## baldrick

> explaining what 'device' you plugged in


it was a USB enabled "roll neck sweater" , something that should have fully been expected to "just work".   :Very Happy:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I quite like this one:
> 
> iGIZMO 45 : iGIZMO


Oh wow, a site chock full of ads. Well, whatever floats your boat....

Kinda funny that iGizmo's grand prize bundle is an iPad and £800 worth of iTunes gift card. (btw, keep that thought^)





> I could probably find you dozens more but I don't have a device that blocks sites I want to watch because the guvnor doesn't like them. Ergo I don't have to care whether they use Flash or not, which is the whole point.


Cute way of backing out of that one -- it's quite obvious, and you know it too, which sites are Flash based and which are not. Face it, you don't know of any others, and you were hard pressed finding this one.





> Out of interest, does that site work in Safari?


Of course it works in Safari - why should it not?




> I haven't installed that either


Either.... what?

Either Safari, or Safari?





> because I don't want constant reminders that I really ought to have shitty Quicktime or the pig's arse that is known as iTunes.


Why would Safari, a web browser, give you constant reminders for QuickTime or for iTunes?

All you've just done is demonstrate that you argue from a position of both ignorance and inexperience, yet making sweeping assumptive generalizations based on your ignorance.

Why should anyone lend any credence to anything you have to say? Even your frothing over various Android products is solely based on regurgitations of specs you read, not any actual experience.

Basically, you're one of those tech luddites, that knows a little, and thinks he knows a lot, but who essentially just repeats and regurgitates.

I'm sure you *could* have the potential to engage in an intelligent debate, but so far you are simply exhibiting typical laziness. Oh well, it could be worse -- you could be Chupacabra, who is completely clueless, and has absolutely no technical background, experience, or knowledge.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> explaining what 'device' you plugged in
> 
> 
> it was a USB enabled "roll neck sweater" , something that should have fully been expected to "just work".


ROTFLOL!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> BBC news


Odd, I'm watching BBC news site on my iPad just fine. I'd watch the video, but the BBC news doesn't allow the video to be available in my region.






> BBC news and the games on this forum come to mind without even thinking.


I don't play games, and I consider them a waste of time, but I understand that's important to people like yourself.





> Of course it's easy to move the goalposts and say "No video sites" but the fact is you can't watch a video on that bag of junk and that limits it's use.


You can't? Really? How do you claim that?

I've got no problems watching YouTube, or Vimeo, CollegeHumor, DailyMotion, NBC (videos), etc.... and the videos (because they are all H.264) look tons better than Flash based videos.

So, what videos can't you watch on that bag of junk? Maybe you could explain, or better yet, provide a list...?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> MSI make the Wind netbook that I'm using. It was the best of it's type at the time of purchase and still performs perfectly well.


I have to agree, I have the MSI Wind as well, and it's still a great little netbook. Runs Mac OS X nearly perfectly :-)

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Of course you did, Nikster, which is fine if you don't want to do all the things you want to do on a $300 Netbook. You stick with your style, I prefer substance.
> 
> 
> I was answering your false suggestions about the iPad price and screen size. 
> 
> I don't actually want to do anything on a $300 piece of plastic, thanks. I have a laptop that can do everything I need to do on a laptop a lot better. The iPad is complementary.


Exactly - I have yet to see HarryBarracuda's list of things of substance he claims he can do on the netbook.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by nikster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


I keep on talking about syncing my phones and you keep on ignoring it.

You yourself keep mentioning Skype video.

Excludes Flash.

No useful access to the file system.

Can't be upgraded.

No replaceable battery.

No direct print capability.

All which have been mentioned before and which don't do it for me, but which you inexplicably seem happy to do without.

Why do you get so offended that the iPad is a limited device, and you can get something cheaper that does a better job?

----------


## chupacabra

> Name three sites where you need Flash, that's not either YouTube or another video site.


OK. And here we go:

http://www.miniclip.com/

http://www.funbrain.com/

http://www.addictinggames.com/index.html

http://flashgamesite.com/

monoface

WATERLIFE - NFB

Marc Ecko

HBO

http://www.gettheglass.com/

AgencyNet 2.0

2Advanced v5 - Attractor

SectionSevenInc.

HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS

..................

oh... wait... I just realized what a stupid question that was... oh sorry guys... carry on...

----------


## Reniak

> Why do you get so offended that the iPad is a limited device, and you can get something cheaper that does a better job?


because that is simply not true?
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

btw:
complaining about flash is like crying that your car can not drive with burning wood in the luggage space. 
"wood is everywhere, why can I not use it to powering my car??"
flash is obviously shit and should not be supported.

a lot of good arguments why the ipad is not the pad for everyone, but this complaining about flash is bullshit.

----------


## Butterfly

got to congratulate apple for stopping supporting Flash, it is quite an evil piece of software

----------


## PlanK

I guess Flash is one of those necessary evils.

But if you have adblock and noscript why would you care?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> All which have been mentioned before and which don't do it for me, but which you inexplicably seem happy to do without.


Why is it so inexplicable to you that people have different needs, different priorities, different ways of doing things, and different financial means than you?

You seem to live in a world where everything must be exactly as you want it, and everyone MUST like and use the same tools.

I keep saying that if these things you listed above are important to you, and clearly they are, you are best served with a netbook, or a laptop. Knock yourself out.

Yet, that doesn't seem good enough for you. Are you that insecure that you require everyone to 'be like you', unable to acknowledge that other people are able and capable to use products and technologies that are better than yours?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> All which have been mentioned before and which don't do it for me, but which you inexplicably seem happy to do without.
> 
> 
> Why is it so inexplicable to you that people have different needs, different priorities, different ways of doing things, and different financial means than you?
> 
> You seem to live in a world where everything must be exactly as you want it, and everyone MUST like and use the same tools.
> ...


I fail to understand why merely pointing out the deficiencies in a product is being "insecure"?

I've already complimented Jobs on injecting new life into a sagging market, and I'm looking forward to a whole load of new Windows, Android, Linux _et al_ tablet PCs hitting the market DIRECTLY as a result of the iPad.

And no, the iPad isn't good enough for me.

Let me clarify: affordable, certainly, but next to useless to me.

And judging by the fact that Netbooks shift about 10million a quarter, I'm obviously not the only one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

A first look at Meego 1.1 for tablets...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Let me clarify: affordable, certainly, but next to useless to me.


Great, so buy something else. Pretty simple. Doesn't mean it's pretty useless to a lot of others. 3 million in 90 days says otherwise.




> And judging by the fact that Netbooks shift about 10million a quarter, I'm obviously not the only one.


Shrinking.... *because* of iPad.

State of them Netbooks – May 2010 | Acer Review, Asus Review - Netbook 10

Apple iPad Sales Slowing Down Netbook Sales | Eee PC - Blog

hp announced abandoning the netbook market within a week of iPad going on sale.




> The study pointed out that sometime in January, sales figures for netbooks decreased significantly. This was the time when Apple announced about the iPad. Although, its not really quite certain whether this affected netbooks sales, the shrinking trend re-appeared in April, just in time when Apple released the iPad.






> I fail to understand why merely pointing out the deficiencies in a product is being "insecure"?


You suck at passive-aggressive arguments almost as badly as emo women do.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> A first look at Meego 1.1 for tablets...


Oh too funny -- this is just asking to collapse.

It's Nokia, so you know it'll go nowhere.

----------


## DaffyDuck

iPad triples tablet sales in Europe as PC prices go back up

iPad triples tablet sales in Europe as PC prices go back up

The iPad nearly tripled sales of tablets in Europe during just its first month on sale, Context Research estimated this week. Apple's tablet was only available from May 28 in the continent, but by itself grew the market by 257 percent. The figure is one of the few specific to the continent and suggests that the combined Windows tablet PC market in Europe for spring was well below the hundreds of thousands of iPads likely to have been sold.

Analysts also noted that the season saw a rare rebound in otherwise falling computer prices. The typical cost of a computer increased three percent to 457 euros ($577) and may also have had an Apple influence. Gains were credited partly to better sales of "higher priced all-in-one consumer PCs," of which Apple is usually considered the leader through the iMac. Most other all-in-ones on sale today include HP's TouchSmart line, some Sony VAIO desktops, and cheap nettops using Atom processors.

Other factors at play were a renewed interest in typically more expensive corporate notebooks as well as a drop in the value of the euro, forcing prices closer to the US dollar. [via[at]The Register]


___
...mine ends with a '4'

----------


## harrybarracuda

Where do I start?




> hp announced abandoning the netbook market within a week of iPad going  on sale.


What utter bollocks, Daffy. Where do you get this stuff from?

They pulled the Slate, hinting that they will redesign it to use WebOS. Google "HP Mini".




> It's Nokia, so you know it'll go nowhere.


Actually, it's Nokia and Intel. You've heard of Intel, right? Small processor company. Make a few chips here and there I hear.




> You suck at passive-aggressive arguments almost as badly as emo women  do.


And you suck at proving a point, because you always end up having to resort to this pathetic and childish name-calling thinking it makes you look clever. It doesn't. It makes you look like you've run out of ideas.

 :mid:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Where do I start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				hp announced abandoning the netbook market within a week of iPad going  on sale.
> 			
> ...


HP And Dell Rumored To Drop 10" Netbook Lines (UPDATE: Dell Says "No.") - HotHardware

HP and Dell easing out of the netbook market? | Eee PC - Blog

It's been pretty hot in the news the weeks after iPad shipped. Probably slipped your mind.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> You suck at passive-aggressive arguments almost as badly as emo women  do.
> 			
> 		
> 
> And you suck at proving a point, because you always end up having to resort to this pathetic and childish name-calling thinking it makes you look clever. It doesn't. It makes you look like you've run out of ideas.



Yeah, truth hurts, doesn't it, especially when you are being called on your BS. 

So, you gonna stomp your foot next?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Where do I start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even read the shit you post?




> _UPDATE: Dell has replied directly to Hot Hardware, noting  that these rumors are simply false_


And Google "HP Mini".

Blog speculation is not fact, Daffy. Any twat can write bullshit, as you've proven once again.




> Yeah, truth hurts, doesn't it, especially when you are being called on  your BS. 
> 
> So, you gonna stomp your foot next?


HA! Says Mr. "That's it you're going on my ignore list *pout* *pout*"?

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

That sexy little netbook I mentioned earlier?

Asus EEE PC 1215N Intel Atom Dual Core Netbook | Daily Digitals Review



Asus just stated it will have an 8+ hour battery life, and will retail in the sandpit for $516 (which means probably cheaper elsewhere).

I am just waiting for them to tell me where I can buy this puppy and I'll bin my HP.

----------


## harrybarracuda

MeeGo keynote address at Akademy 2010

To say you are "redefining the Linux desktop landscape" is a bold claim to make. It is even bolder when presenting a non-KDE project at the annual conference of KDE, one of the leading providers of desktop Linux software. However, that was exactly how Valtteri Halla, Director of Nokia MeeGo Software chose to title his keynote address.

MeeGo is a complete Linux-based operating system born out of the merger of Nokia's Maemo for mobile smart phones and Intel's Moblin for Atom-powered netbooks. However, as Valtteri explained, it has aims far beyond phones and netbooks and should provide a single platform for deploying software across a range of devices all the way up to media centers. This makes MeeGo of particular interest to KDE as KDE's Plasma workspace technology was designed with exactly this in mind: supporting the full spectrum of devices with the same code base.

So, what makes MeeGo special? Valtteri claims a number of strengths. It is compatible with both ARM and Intel Atom processor architectures and, while the MeeGo platform is free, it also allows deployment of proprietary user-facing applications. For the lower-level software the GPL or LGPL is preferred, while BSD-like licenses allow easy mixing with proprietary software within the user interface. There is no need for contributors to assign any rights to MeeGo beyond those contained in whichever Open Source Initiative (OSI) approved license is chosen. This open nature gives device manufactures much greater access to the software stack to allow tight integration with their hardware.

So far, so technical, and not very much to do with KDE. Valtteri made a point that went down well: MeeGo has a policy of only accepting software that is either already being used by the projects on which MeeGo is based, or which is in the process of being integrated into those projects. Therefore, if MeeGo improves some of the software it uses then the original project also benefits. This has helped KDE already as Nokia has adapted KDE's KOffice applications to make a mobile office viewer application, fixing bugs in KOffice and improving its handling of Microsoft's document formats at the same time. The office viewer has already been downloaded over thirty thousand times.

Valtteri sees a bright future for MeeGo. Apple has had great early success with its iPhone platform, but Linux-based devices are rapidly catching up. Google's Android is already more popular than the iPhone in some markets and likely to gain an overall lead soon if current trends continue. With the support of Nokia and Intel, MeeGo looks set to quickly become a serious competitor. Valtteri believes MeeGo's independence from vendors (it is hosted by the Linux Foundation) and close cooperation with other free software projects can make it even more appealing than Android for hardware manufacturers. With two strong Linux-based communities, it is hard to argue with Valtteri's assertion that "Linux is taking over in smart phones". Whatever the outcome, that is a great thing to hear from a senior employee of the world's largest mobile phone vendor.

The KDE conference attendees reacted enthusiastically and are already starting to take advantage of the possibilities offered by MeeGo. KDE's Marble desktop globe is running (at least experimentally) on MeeGo and, with built-in route planning using OpenStreetMap, offers the possibility of a completely free personal navigation device. Prototype versions of KDE's email and calendaring software are also already working well on the mobile platform and there is ongoing work on the Plasma Mobile workspace for smart phones, complementing KDE's existing Plasma Desktop and Plasma Netbook offerings.

Having Valtteri present, with many other people from Nokia and Intel, has been a great opportunity for KDE to present their solutions to issues that MeeGo will also have to address. The Intel and Nokia representatives did not just come to give their presentations, but also stayed around and had many meetings with KDE developers to share ideas and experiences.

There is, of course, a lot of work ahead. However, MeeGo gains from building upon the work of projects such as KDE, Qt and the Linux kernel. Valtteri was able to say that MeeGo benefits from the work of well over 1,000 upstream contributors and thousands of software developers building applications on Qt will be able to easily deploy their applications on MeeGo. In short, MeeGo draws upon the "largest open source platform talent pool in the planet".

----------


## DaffyDuck

Meego makes me sad. So much potential, too late in the game, and sure to be squandered and mismanaged by Nokia. The one thing they are good at, lately.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Meego makes me sad. So much potential, too late in the game, and sure to be squandered and mismanaged by Nokia. The one thing they are good at, lately.


I would agree were Nokia the only player involved. But Intel have their own agenda, and I would imagines Smartphones are something that interest them the least.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I would agree were Nokia the only player involved. But Intel have their own agenda, and I would imagines Smartphones are something that interest them the least.


You *really* don't know intel's involvement in Meego, do you?

Do you really think that having the 'intel' name on the project means that intel is gung ho involved?

Intel 'contributed' the moblin project, to have it merged with Nokia's Maemo = Meego.

Nokia desperately needed an mobile solution, and intel conveniently wanted to extricate themselves from Moblin. Mission accomplished.

If that wasn't enough to measure the level to which Meego is doomed, it will be hosted by the Linux Foundation (and I hope that's the limit of its involvement).

Trust me, this is just Nokia being involved, once all the pretty releases have been forgotten.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I would agree were Nokia the only player involved. But Intel have their own agenda, and I would imagines Smartphones are something that interest them the least.
> 
> 
> *You *really* don't know intel's involvement in Meego, do you?*
> 
> Do you really think that having the 'intel' name on the project means that intel is gung ho involved?
> ...


Intel wanted to extricate themselves from Moblin? Then why not just drop it?

Admit it, you've been reading the first paragraph of another blog post and you're quoting it as fact again, aren't you?

Sometimes I think you have your tongue so far up Steve Job's arse that you don't bother to believe that other platforms exist, or if you do, you're mentally blocking them out. 

Neither Maemo nor Moblin on their own were going to win in a battle for a truly Mobile OS. Working together is a great fit for both companies.

You probably will try and argue that I(diot)OS is the best thing since sliced bread, but that is of course only true of you are dumb enough *only* to buy Apple shit.

Come on Daffy, show me the link to the Apple fanboi blog that said Intel are trying to dump Moblin onto Nokia.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Whatever. Look, dude, I think it's pretty obvious that you have very limited understanding of the dynamics of the tech world, and particularly the dynamics of the players involved, so I'm not going to continued wasting my time, when every one of your arguments boils down to "crApple customers are dumbshits with money, stupid enough to buy Apple shit".

Meego will go nowhere, mostly because of Nokia; intel doesn't care about it one way or the other - it was just another of those reference products that they lent weight to, in order to court the Linux fanbois.

Android is a decent mobile OS (and another reason why Meego will go nowhere), though Google's "throw shit against the wall and see what sticks" management will cause it to take numerous more years to establish itself. In the meantime, itself will make no money for Google (it is not intended to), and Android licensees are making razor thin margins on their products - albeit better margins than when/if they have to license WinMo. Android's true target is the overtaking of the WinMo market (ie stealing all of Microsoft's marketshare) which they managed to successfully do after less than 2 years. This is a market segment that Apple is not (yet) interested in. There will be some dramatic changes in the next 1-2 years, which will give the Android licensees a serious run for the money(*) -- which Google does not care about.

WebOS (Palm) is the only dark horse in all of this - if hp/Rubinstein play their cards right, it could become a serious contender, and competitor -- if only because it is driven by a CEO who has something to prove - albeit Ruby's axe to grind with Steve Jobs may yet be his undoing.

(*) Apple currently only cares about the high-end of the market, just as they did with the iPod initially, but at one point during the next 1-2 years, two dramatic and disruptive changes will change the game, again:

- around 2012, Verizon will get the iPhone. Well, actually, *everyone* will get the iPhone, as AT&T's exclusivity will be over, and the LTE standard will be entrenched and expanding across the US, will all 4 carriers supporting it. A non-exclusive iPhone will work on Verizon (and Sprint, and T-Mobile), and this is also the time that all current 2-year contracts will be expiring for existing Android customers (and, let's face it, those are the consumers who opted for Android only because Verizon didn't have the iPhone), and they will be free to buy an iPhone and activate it on Verizon.

- when Apple will be releasing a low-end iPhone handset, priced around $100-$200, *unsubsidized*, with the capabilities somewhere between the iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4, yet using the then current technologies and leveraging Apple's economies of scale. This $100 iPhone won't be so much geared towards the US market (albeit it will do well there), but rather to developing markets in Asia, and Europe - i.e. all the ones that currently Nokia lays claim to, yet by then Nokia will have continue their inexorable death spiral, with Symbian fading into insignificance.

...and that's how it will be.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Whatever. Look, dude, I think it's pretty obvious that you have very  limited understanding of the dynamics of the tech world,


I only got to this bit. Blah Blah Blah. You're full of shit and get all of your info off blogs.

Stuff a sock in it you boring old fart.

----------


## Cujo

> Whatever. Look, dude, I think it's pretty obvious that you have very  limited understanding of the dynamics of the tech world,
> 			
> 		
> 
> I only got to this bit. Blah Blah Blah. You're full of shit and get all of your info off blogs.
> 
> Stuff a sock in it you boring old fart.


Too funny, that's the response of someone who realizes they've lost.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Whatever. Look, dude, I think it's pretty obvious that you have very  limited understanding of the dynamics of the tech world,
> ...


If losing is giving up trying to debate with someone coming out with the same tired old tosh desperately scrabbled off blogs which he doesn't even bother to read properly, I admit defeat.

I have my limits you know.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Interesting comments on Blackberry, re the possibility of a new OS and an iPad rival!




> *BlackBerry faces  stormy AGM as Apple, Google mount pressure* 
> Irish Sun
> Tuesday 13th July, 2010  
> (IANS)
> 
>  					With Apple's  iPhone and Google's Android-driven devices fast cutting into its  supremacy in the global smartphone market, BlackBerry maker Research In  Motion (RIM) faces a stormy annual meeting Tuesday.
> 
> Based at Waterloo near here, the RIM's BlackBerry still holds about 41  percent share of the smartphone platform, followed by  Apple's iPhone  24.4 percent , Microsoft's Windows 13.2 percent,  and Google's Android  13 percent, according to figures available till the end of May.
> 
> ...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Whatever. Look, dude, I think it's pretty obvious that you have very  limited understanding of the dynamics of the tech world,
> ...


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I only got to this bit. Blah Blah Blah. You're full of shit and get all of your info off blogs.


Hmmmm....


*Source = blog*



> A Toshiba Android Netbook...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The AC100 is a "smartbook", a netbook built with hardware and  software more usually found in smartphones. Forget Windows on Intel x86:  it runs Android 2.1 on an Nvidia Tegra 250 processor with a 1GHz Arm  core (...) He wouldn't commit to a price for the AC100, but hinted it  would be toward the lower end of the range for existing netbooks.


*Source = blog*



> I like, is nice. Make sex explosion.
> 
> The tablet features a 1.66GHz Intel Atom N450 processor and both  Intel GMA 3150 graphics and NVIDIA ION graphics for handling HD video  and 3D graphics acceleration, among other tasks. (...) The  tablet ships with Windows 7 Home Premium, Professional, or Ultimate.  Pricing starts at $699 Australian, which is about $589 US.
> 
> And the ExoPC which should be out in September at around $600:
> 
> ExoPC Slate hands-on -- Engadget


*Source = blog*



> That sexy little netbook I mentioned earlier?
> 
> Asus EEE PC 1215N Intel Atom Dual Core Netbook | Daily Digitals Review Asus just stated it will have an 8+ hour battery life, and will retail in the sandpit for $516 (which means probably cheaper elsewhere).
> 
> I am just waiting for them to tell me where I can buy this puppy and I'll bin my HP.


*Source = blog*



> MeeGo keynote address at Akademy 2010
> 
> To say you are "redefining the Linux desktop landscape" is a bold claim to make. (...) In short, MeeGo draws upon the "largest open source platform talent pool in the planet".


*Source = blog*



> Interesting comments on Blackberry, re the possibility of a new OS and an iPad rival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BlackBerry faces  stormy AGM as Apple, Google mount pressure* 
> (...) According to estimates, Apple is likely to sell 18 million iPads in  fiscal year 2010.[/B]


Uh...huh... yeah, alrighty then....

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes Daffy, but I read them all the way through, and don't quote them if they actually contradict what I'm trying to say.

I should illustrate for the casual viewer:

Your wonderful post of:

http://hothardware.com/News/HP-And-D...tarting-Point/

Containing the unambiguous statement that you missed in your hurry to scramble an argument together:




> _UPDATE: Dell has replied directly to Hot Hardware, noting  that  these rumors are simply false_


Let's face it, it wouldn't be the first time you've not read things properly, or even at all.

Do you have a reading disability?

 :mid:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Yes Daffy, but I read them all the way through, and don't quote them if they actually contradict what I'm trying to say.


Quick, backpedal.... hurry, hurry, hurry....





> I should illustrate for the casual viewer:


Please do, because I was waiting for you to do so...




> Your wonderful post of:
> 
> HP And Dell Rumored To Drop 10" Netbook Lines (UPDATE: Dell Says "No.") - HotHardware
> 
> Containing the unambiguous statement that you missed in your hurry to scramble an argument together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except that my entire argumentative point was about *hp*, not Dell, originally. Does any of the links have hp denying anything?

Whoops!

(you really should try harder, or at least get it right, once in a while)

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Yes Daffy, but I read them all the way through, and don't quote them if they actually contradict what I'm trying to say.
> 
> 
> Quick, backpedal.... hurry, hurry, hurry....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice one, Daffy.

What was the rumour again?
Mini Laptops & Mini Netbooks | HP

Oh that's right, HP are dropping Netbooks as well.

 :cmn:

----------


## DaffyDuck

Uh...huh...

----------


## nikster

Ok so what does Goldman Sachs think about this? Very simple: The iPad is destroying the netbook market. 

Apple's iPad Is Going To Destroy The Netbook Market, Says Goldman (Sorry, Microsoft)

In case you have never heard of Goldman Sachs - they make $Bns every year investing. Even in the depression.

And they have the statistics to prove it, too. Now netbook lovers, brace yourselves, sit down, because this looks really, really nasty. 

Here is is - Netbook sales fall off a cliff

----------


## Butterfly

> they make $Bns every year investing.


only to lose billions years later  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mc2

no surprise with the graph. new type of product comes to the market, everyone who has wanted one has bought one, huge jump in sales, subsequently followed by a drop in sales because the buying market has shrinked.

anyone who honestly thinks the iPad is responsible for the decline in sales is deluded.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Uh huh. Sure.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Daffy's lost it with blogs. Now he's resorting to "Uh Huh"s.

Daffy you are so pwned on just about every thread.

Give it up son.

 :rofl: 

(Or try the Polanski or Burkha thread for even more fun for us)

----------


## DaffyDuck

Uh huh. Sure. 

You might want to look up the meaning of '0wned' (and how it's *properly* spelled -- not that a tech wannabe like yourself would know.)

Hey, say, how's Flash doing on your LG Android phone?

----------


## Cujo

Harrybarracuda makes a lot of nise, so much noise that at first it seems he MUST know what he's talking about. It soon nbecomes apparent though that it's just noise.
I've known a few people like that.
Sorry Harry, Daffney really does know his stuff, you would like to but you're not there yet.
Your DEPTH of knowledge is too shallow.

----------


## mc2

> Daffney really does know his stuff,


arselicker.


Daffney thought the problems with the iPhone4 were because of a software problem, not a hardware problem. He thought apple would release a sofware patch to solve a hardware problem with the design of the antenna.

yup he reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy knows his stuff LOL  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harrybarracuda makes a lot of nise, so much noise that at first it seems he MUST know what he's talking about. It soon nbecomes apparent though that it's just noise.
> I've known a few people like that.
> Sorry Harry, Daffney really does know his stuff, you would like to but you're not there yet.
> Your DEPTH of knowledge is too shallow.


Dug, you don't have to come running every time he pm's you.




> Hey, say, how's Flash doing on your LG Android phone?


No idea. I've never bought an LG phone in my life. Where did you get that from?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harrybarracuda makes a lot of nise, so much noise that at first it seems he MUST know what he's talking about. It soon nbecomes apparent though that it's just noise.
> I've known a few people like that.
> Sorry Harry, Daffney really does know his stuff, you would like to but you're not there yet.
> Your DEPTH of knowledge is too shallow.


Dug, you don't have to come running every time he pm's you.




> Hey, say, how's Flash doing on your LG Android phone?


No idea. I've never bought an LG phone in my life. You're shooting blanks again.

pwned.

 :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Hey, say, how's Flash doing on your LG Android phone?
> 			
> 		
> 
> No idea. I've never bought an LG phone in my life. Where did you get that from?


So predictably evasive.

"Hey, say, how's Flash doing on your Low-end, inexpensive, but well-valued Android phone?"

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Hey, say, how's Flash doing on your LG Android phone?
> ...


It says "Adobe Flash Player 10.1 is available for devices with Android 2.2".

And I'm running 2.1.

Cheaper to wait for the upgrade than go out and buy a new phone, don't you think?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> It says "Adobe Flash Player 10.1 is available for devices with Android 2.2".
> 
> And I'm running 2.1.
> 
> Cheaper to wait for the upgrade than go out and buy a new phone, don't you think?


Cool, so when's 2.2 out?

What's with the delay on Flash?

How many commercial phones ship, right now, with Flash, then?

Oh, and what version of Flash was Apple supposed to have installed 3 years ago on iPhone, seeing as how Adobe cries about somehow having been unfairly left out of Apple devices?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> It says "Adobe Flash Player 10.1 is available for devices with Android 2.2".
> 
> And I'm running 2.1.
> 
> Cheaper to wait for the upgrade than go out and buy a new phone, don't you think?
> 
> ...


The Nexus One, various Motorolas, HTCs, Samsungs, LG is releasing 10 this  year, and so on.

For legacy phones it may be that you have to flash it yourself, but that isn't difficult (my phone came with 1.6).

F**k knows what version of Flash Apple did 3 years ago, why would I care?

Amusing watching Sky News this morning. They had very glum fanboi who was really upset at being so let down by his latest iPhone (his phone gives him problems even WITH a bumper).

Finished with a spokesman for Which? telling people with the  problem to take their phones back, get a refund and "look elsewhere".

Nice little push in the Android direction there.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Man, you gotta love CNN....




> If you have an iPad, you already know Apple's dirty little secret.
> 
>  Despite efforts to brand the tablet PC as a proper computer designed  for business, e-reading and productivity, it's basically just an  oversized iPod touch that shines brightest when doubling as a  21st-century Game Boy.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The Nexus One, various Motorolas, HTCs, Samsungs, LG is releasing 10 this  year, and so on.


Oh, I'm sorry - let me rephrase my initial question. I think you missed the relevant part:

How many commercial phones ship, *right now*, with Flash, then?

I highlit it for you.




> F**k knows what version of Flash Apple did 3 years ago, why would I care?


....because, best as I can recall, you were one of the ones screaming loudly about what bullshit it was that Apple did not ship Flash on their iPhones and iPads... blah blah blah...

My point was that, precisely, there was no version of Flash available for mobile devices until 'now' (and 'now' is a very flexible term, as Flash 10.1 mobile is still not available for mobile devices, and keeps being delayed.) --- thus, your griping and bitching about 'Apple' being the meanies keeping Flash of the iPhone platform is a bit misplaced.

Then again, you never let facts stand in the way of your whinings and I have no doubt that you won't reconsider your position now either -- you'll just try to bring up something completely unrelated in hopes of distracting the audience.




> Amusing watching Sky News this morning. They had very glum fanboi who was really upset at being so let down by his latest iPhone (his phone gives him problems even WITH a bumper).


...and so you did....

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Man, you gotta love CNN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				If you have an iPad, you already know Apple's dirty little secret.
> 
>  Despite efforts to brand the tablet PC as a proper computer designed  for business, e-reading and productivity, it's basically just an  oversized iPod touch that shines brightest when doubling as a  21st-century Game Boy.


So, what blog did you grab that from, as I note a tell-tale lack of URL with your 'quote' from CNN.

Oh, there it is:

Five iPad games I can't stop playing - CNN.com

It's from the CNN Gaming & Gadgets blog, and it appears that you conveniently left out that an article "Five iPad games I can't stop playing" would use the above quote as a tongue-in-cheek lead-in to the article.

Love the writing: "Here are five of my favorites, none of which helps justify the gizmo's nosebleed price tag ($499 and up). Nevertheless, I can't put them down."

Author's even a published writer:

Video Game Expert Scott Steinberg: Leading National Authority

Scott Steinberg's "Get Rich Playing Games."

----------


## harrybarracuda

You want a list? Go to Google Shopping and type "Android 2.2 (or Froyo) phone". How hard is it?

And the Droid X, which is out today I think and is expected to fairly fly off the shelves, will automatically update to Froyo OTA.

More from CNN on the iPhone 4 thread.  :mid:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> You want a list? Go to Google Shopping and type "Android 2.2 (or Froyo) phone". How hard is it?


First rule of Fight Club: before you advocate using Google resources to find something, you *really* should try it yourself. Really.

I knew the outcome, but I still went through the motions, so I could come back and write this from a position of knowledge.

froogle.com: Android 2.2 phone = nope, nothing
froogle.com: android froyo phone = coolio t-shirts. nothing else.

Oh, and the Droid X ships with Android 2.1 initially. So, still no shipping Flash mobile phone.

Wanna try again?

----------


## DaffyDuck

On the other hand, a client of mine has an HTC Incredible. Neat phone. Horrible on-screen keyboard. I was ready to throw it out the window.

My client : "I only got this because Verizon doesn't have the iPhone. Once they do, I switch immediately"

2012 will be an interesting year for Android, I'm thinking. Too bad you won't be around to witness it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> You want a list? Go to Google Shopping and type "Android 2.2 (or Froyo) phone". How hard is it?
> 
> 
> First rule of Fight Club: before you advocate using Google resources to find something, you *really* should try it yourself. Really.
> 
> I knew the outcome, but I still went through the motions, so I could come back and write this from a position of knowledge.
> ...


I don't see Coolio but I see the Nexus One.

But yes, AFAIK that's the only one currently *shipping* with Froyo.  Evo and Droid/Droid X will start official upgrades shortly.

But the  unofficial update has been installed on the Droid, the Evo, the Hero, the Touch, etc. Supposed it depends if you buy from Best Buy or eBay.

Just my luck Samsung take fucking ages to get off their arses.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> But yes, AFAIK that's the only one currently shipping with Froyo.


Okay, and so this Nexus One you speak of, it includes Flash 10.1 for mobiles, as part of 2.2 / Froyo? When I buy a Nexus One right now, I'll have Flash on it. Out of the box?

Wait, there's a section on Google's site about the 2.2 Features:

http://developer.android.com/sdk/and...ighlights.html

There, it says it has Flash....!

Oh no, that's just a 'Camera Flash'. I don't think that's the one we're looking for.

So, back to my original question....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> But yes, AFAIK that's the only one currently shipping with Froyo.
> 
> 
> Okay, and so this Nexus One you speak of, it includes Flash 10.1 for mobiles, as part of 2.2 / Froyo? When I buy a Nexus One right now, I'll have Flash on it. Out of the box?
> 
> Wait, there's a section on Google's site about the 2.2 Features:
> ...


What's the question? Does the Nexus One come with Android 2.2. right now? Yes, it probably does, because if the shop gets it they can upgrade it, or the customer can when he gets it home. Little difference really. 

Does it come with Flashplayer 10.1? I don't know, I assume most carriers would include it. But if it doesn't, you go to the Android market and download it.

So, notwithstanding who actually does the install, can you get an Android phone with 2.2 and Flash player today? Yes.

Can you get an iPad with Flash Player? No.

And as 2.2 rolls out, you will find dozens of handsets by the end of the year running 2.2 and Flash (hopefully including mine).

----------


## DaffyDuck

> What's the question?


Your memory losses are so convenient, aren't they?

How many commercial phones ship, *right now*, with Flash out of the box, then?

It's actually funny seeing you desperately evasive, trying to avoid having to give the right answer.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Daffy, your myopia is kicking in again....




> I don't see Coolio but I see the Nexus One.
> 
> But yes, AFAIK that's the only one currently *shipping* with Froyo.   Evo and Droid/Droid X will start official upgrades shortly


.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Not withstanding their self-deprecating dig at Vista....




> (Reuters) -  Microsoft Corp Chief Executive Steve Ballmer touted *new tablet-style  devices running the Windows 7 operating system from about 20  manufacturers* at a conference on Monday, underlining the giant software  company's eagerness to counter the explosion of interest in Apple Inc's iPad.
>   New Windows-powered tablet or  slate devices -- small, hand-held, wireless computers -- are in the  pipeline from Acer Inc, Dell Inc, Samsung Electronics Co Ltd, Toshiba  Corp, Sony Corp and a dozen other PC makers, Ballmer said at the  company's annual partner conference in Washington, D.C., which was  webcast.
> "This year, one of the  most important things that we will do in the smart device category is  really push forward with Windows 7-based slates," said Ballmer. "This is  a terribly important area for us."
> Apple's  iPad,  launched in April, has already sold more than 2 million units worldwide,  and threatens to take customers away from Microsoft-dominated desktop  computing.
> Ballmer did not mention  Hewlett-Packard Co, the world's No. 1 PC maker, which has said it plans  to build slate devices running the operating system devised by Palm Inc,  which HP bought this year. However, HP's logo did appear on a slide  listing PC makers working on slates which was displayed as Ballmer  spoke.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Daffy, your myopia is kicking in again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I don't see Coolio but I see the Nexus One.
> 
> ...


Really?

Maybe if I'll repeat it often enough, at one point, you'll get it. (Doubtful, though.)

How many commercial phones ship, right now, *with Flash* out of the box, then? (i.e. Froyo include Flash, out of the box?)

----------


## DaffyDuck

[QUOTE=harrybarracuda;1504524]Not withstanding their self-deprecating dig at Vista....




> (Reuters) -  Microsoft Corp Chief Executive Steve Ballmer touted *new tablet-style  devices running the Windows 7 operating system from about 20  manufacturers* at a conference on Monday, underlining the giant software  company's eagerness to counter the explosion of interest in Apple Inc's iPad.


Really? Shipping? Available now?

Oh. Right. Not.

----------


## harrybarracuda

[quote=DaffyDuck;1504754]


> Not withstanding their self-deprecating dig at Vista....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				(Reuters) -  Microsoft Corp Chief Executive Steve Ballmer touted *new tablet-style  devices running the Windows 7 operating system from about 20  manufacturers* at a conference on Monday, underlining the giant software  company's eagerness to counter the explosion of interest in Apple Inc's iPad.
> 			
> ...



No Daffy, I think they're aimed to be in the shops for the holiday season.

So the iPad has a clear shot until then. Providing they don't have another iPhone-style fuck-up up their sleeve, of course.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> No Daffy, I think they're aimed to be in the shops for the holiday season.
> 
> So the iPad has a clear shot until then. Providing they don't have another iPhone-style fuck-up up their sleeve, of course.


Holiday season = so, 5-6 months from now. Good timing, Microsoft.

I half expected them to announce how they will corner the holiday season by shipping their competing products in February 2011.

Of course, with iOS 4 being made available around September/October/November, it'll be like a brand new iPad by the time December rolls around.

I love how you treat it as if the iPad is on borrowed time, until MS enters the market.

a) see above about iOS 4 for the iPad.
b) aren't there going to be Android tablets out by then as well?

MS won't even be in the running. Oh, sure, there'll be tablet products, and the they'll be able to claim they sold more than the Kin. Maybe.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Of course, with iOS 4 being made available around  September/October/November, it'll be like a brand new iPad by the time  December rolls around.


Huh? Are they downgrading from iOS 4.0.1? Does that fix the design flaw?

You need to go to sleep Daffy, it's way past your bedtime.

 :sexy:

----------


## DaffyDuck

iOS 4 refers to the 4.x branch -- of course, anyone technical enough would understand that. I will adjust future comments to adjust for your level of experience, okay?

----------


## mc2

> iOS 4 refers to the 4.x branch -- of course, anyone technical enough would understand that. I will adjust future comments to adjust for your level of experience, okay?



Says the guy who thought a hardware antenna problem could be fixed with a software patch  :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

Can't believe you dipsticks are still on about this shit.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Can't believe you dipsticks are still on about this shit.


Can't believe Apple haven't admitted this shit.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> 
> iOS 4 refers to the 4.x branch -- of course, anyone technical enough would understand that. I will adjust future comments to adjust for your level of experience, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who thought a hardware antenna problem could be fixed with a software patch


Apple - iPhone - New features in the iOS 4 Software Update.

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/07/15/...With iOS 3.2.1

Software updates for iPhone 4 and iPad. Download via iTunes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by mc2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> ...


Yes Daffy, we know what they think, but what do *you* think? Do you think Apple will announce a software fix for this problem, despite most experts saying it's a hardware design flaw?

Here, let me fix that first link for you.




> With over 100 new features, the free iOS 4 Software Update lets you do  some amazing things.* (Except make phone calls).*


That's better. *pat* *pat*


 :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

(sits back)  :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> (sits back)


Oh alright Daffy, I'll say it for you. You're afraid to state your opinion in case Apple say something different, and your self-created _faux_ expertise on all things Apple is shown to be nothing but wind and piss.

Am I right?

Of course I am.

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

so we should have this press conf soon, tonight I expect, US Pacific Time

I suspect a big recall  :rofl:

----------


## mc2

im betting on a free case / voucher +  they will slip in a small apology but mostly the noises from Jobs mouth will be of a reassuring nature.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> im betting on a free case / voucher +  they will slip in a small apology but mostly the noises from Jobs mouth will be of a reassuring nature.


Oh no doubt it will be carefully worded to grudgingly admit there is a problem but without offering to take blame.

But they have to make the right noises - you only have to look at the effect on BP shares today, and they actually haven't even fixed their problem yet either.

----------


## Butterfly

apparently they have no intention of a recall according to the WSJ,

don't think apple is ready yet, a few more weeks of the scandal might change their tune  though

----------


## DaffyDuck

(sits back. whistles...)

----------


## The Fonz

I'm actually on my second iPhone 4. I turned it off the other night and it would not turn back on. The guys in the store couldn't  either so they replaced it! Battery charge problem they said. I see Steve Jobs has admitted today there may be an issue with reception. I have not encountered this problem at all

----------


## mc2

> (sits back. whistles...)


In a stale puddle of his own urine...

----------


## The Fonz

I'm into this thread cause you guys seem to have some serious knowledge of this smart phone and I was hoping to take it to Phuket on my maiden vouage to Thailand shortly. However I get the feeling it may not work there as the guys in the store said its locked. Can I get around this in Thailand?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I'm into this thread cause you guys seem to have some serious knowledge of this smart phone and I was hoping to take it to Phuket on my maiden vouage to Thailand shortly. However I get the feeling it may not work there as the guys in the store said its locked. Can I get around this in Thailand?


Where did you buy it originally? Is it an AT&T iPhone 4? If so, they are correct, and it would be locked.

This doesn't mean you can't use it, but rather that you are stuck with AT&T service (at $2/minute for voice roaming, and $100s per day for data roaming.)

Depending on when you go, they *might* have a hack software unlock solution, but I wouldn't bet on it right now. For unlocked iPhones, the best bet is always to buy them in a country where they sell unlocked ones - which is what I do. I offer them for rent for travelers that want to use an iPhone where they go - since Apple hasn't released the iPhone4 internationally yet (July 30th is the date), I don't have any yet (I do have iPhone 3GS', though).

You can still use your iPhone via WiFi as long as you are in WiFi areas, though it's a shame not to have the full functionality because of AT&T's shortsightedness.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Depending on when you go, they *might* have a hack software unlock  solution, but I wouldn't bet on it right now. For unlocked iPhones, the  best bet is always to buy them in a country where they sell unlocked  ones - which is what I do. I offer them for rent for travelers that want  to use an iPhone where they go - since Apple hasn't released the  iPhone4 internationally yet (July 30th is the date), I don't have any  yet (*I do have iPhone 3GS', though*).


I'd stick with them, they don't have the design flaw.

 :rofl:

----------


## Rascal

China now building an even better copy of Ipad now? Know a fellow who goes there apparently often. Says that there are so many factories building copies it is hard to believe. A $100. copy that is supposed to be very good?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> China now building an even better copy of Ipad now? Know a fellow who goes there apparently often. Says that there are so many factories building copies it is hard to believe. A $100. copy that is supposed to be very good?


 That's about what it's actually worth.

 ::chitown::

----------


## DaffyDuck

> China now building an even better copy of Ipad now? Know a fellow who goes there apparently often. Says that there are so many factories building copies it is hard to believe. A $100. copy that is supposed to be very good?


It's not.

- manufacturing quality is crap (for starters, most are made of plastic).
- operating system? most likely crap as well.
- can't really use it much, as you can't run apps on it.

Your choice -- I know that if I had $100 to waste, I'd rather go to a sauna.

----------


## DaffyDuck

What's particularly funny is that the only people whining on about iPad, how crappy it is, and how terrible Apple is, are the same people who don't actually own one, have never held one, and have admitted to having no interest in the product.

Yeah, definitely a lot of credibility, there...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What's particularly funny is that the only people whining on about iPad,  how crappy it is, and how terrible Apple is, are the same people who  don't actually own one, have never held one, and have admitted to having  no interest in the product.


I don't suppose it has actually occurred to you that one has a direct correlation to the other?

I wouldn't touch one with a shitty stick - because it's crap.

 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I don't suppose it has actually occurred to you that one has a direct correlation to the other?


Oh, I'm noticing a correlation -- just not between what you point out. More like a direct correlation between how dumb people are, and how quick they are to reject something they have no experience with.

Seriously, considering how much time and energy you expend on hating Apple products, you must *really* feel seriously threatened by Apple. Why is that?





> I wouldn't touch one with a shitty stick - because it's crap.


... and you base this on a complete lack of familiarity and experience with the product ... oh, wait, I forgot... you get it all from your blog sources.

I stand corrected.

----------


## mc2

Apple has become the laughing stock of the tech world.
Its not just the companies smug, arrogant attitude. Jobs treats his customers like they are idiots...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> and you base this on a complete lack of familiarity and experience with  the product


Actually I base on it not doing the vast list of things that you conveniently forget have been posted on here since it came out .

No USB, no replaceable battery, no multitasking, blah blah blah.

It's crap.

The dumb ones are those who accept these crippled and/or defective goods and services and will still happily pay over the odds for them.

Oh, I forgot. FREE BUMPER!

 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Actually I base on it not doing the vast list of things that you conveniently forget have been posted on here since it came out .
> 
> No USB, no replaceable battery, no multitasking, blah blah blah.


...and we've gone over this ad nauseam, the replies to which you conveniently forget:

- it has USB. That little port at the bottom? USB, last I checked.
- replaceable battery? I'll gladly take 11 hours of battery life, over the 'convenience' of a battery I have to replace every 4-5 hours.
- no multitasking? Comes as a surprise to me, typing this up, while listening to my iPod, as an instant message popped up. 

Oh, right, you actually have ABSOLUTELY NO EXPERIENCE WITH iPad except for what you read on blogs.




> The dumb ones are those who accept these crippled and/or defective goods and services and will still happily pay over the odds for them.


Odd, they keep selling them, and PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY USE iPads seem very satisfied to have them. You know, people that actually have experience with them.

Seems to same for people that have just handled an iPad.




> Oh, I forgot. FREE BUMPER!


Apple makes bumpers for the iPad? WHERE? I must have them!!

I sure hope you just work at a desk, in a cubicle, and aren't actually running your own business.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Apple has become the laughing stock of the tech world.
> Its not just the companies smug, arrogant attitude. Jobs treats his customers like they are idiots...


Hey, it's the kid from the back of the class chiming in. Glad to have you.

----------


## mc2

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> The dumb ones are those who accept these crippled and/or defective goods and services and will still happily pay over the odds for them.
> 
> 
> Odd, they keep selling them, and PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY USE iPads seem very satisfied to have them. You know, people that actually have experience with them.


There is actually a word for these type of people: suckers.

After Steve Jobs pathetic announcement yesterday, I wouldn't be surprised if you get a line of customers first thing monday morning outside your office ready to throw their iPhone4 in your face. (yes, im assuming you promised them that apple would put out a software update to fix the hardware defect....)

----------


## DaffyDuck

> After Steve Jobs pathetic announcement yesterday, I wouldn't be surprised if you get a line of customers first thing monday morning outside your office ready to throw their iPhone4 in your face.


Unlikely to happen -- I work with very intelligent people.

So, how was school this week?

How many of your classmates have iPhones? I guess that must be frustrating for you?

----------


## mc2

> How many of your classmates have iPhones? I guess that must be frustrating for you?


A handful have iPhone 3Gs, funnily enough, they are the ones getting the lowest grades in the faculty. I guess Steve Jobs treats his customers like idiots for a reason.  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ See, it's funny when you have to start lying to boost your own self-importance.

----------


## mc2

not a lie daffy, I know who are getting good grades and who are not, ive been with these people for going on 1 year and i know what phones they use.

truth hurts eh ?

----------


## DaffyDuck

Uh huh...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> - it has USB. That little port at the bottom? USB, last I checked.


Plug a printer into it, Daffy. What's that? Adapter? Driver? Doesn't work?

You know you're right, Daffy, it's pointless even comparing this fanboi browsing toy to PCs, it's a vertical market appliance for Apple lovers.

I have no interest in this thread. I'd even go so far as to say  I am bored shitless listening to you drone on about your glossy, overpriced doorstop without ever being able to convince me or anyone else with half of a brain cell that it's worth buying one. 

Just listening to idiots trying to talk up the iPad is enough to send one into an irreversible coma. They seem unaware that only fellow fanbois get as excited as they do.

I will start another on Tablet PCs as and when Android boxes start to hit the streets. I have more interest in that, as I am looking to upgrade my HP year.

Well done Steve for kick-starting the tablet market - but I might even stick with a netbook if that ASUS is as good as it says it is.

However, I will continue the iphone debate on the "Wonderful iphone" thread.

This thread just deserves to die. I blame you Butters.

 :rofl:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I have no interest in this thread.


You sure? Because you sure have been posting a lot for someone who claims he has no interest.

You seem to get particularly wound up when people don't take you seriously, and don't actually accept your wisdom for what you think it is.




> This thread just deserves to die. I blame you Butters.


Yeah, I understand fully - flouncing, while saving face, and all that Thai stuff...

----------


## harrybarracuda

*beep*............*beep*............*beep*........  .....

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaffyDuck

> *beep*............*beep*............*beep*........  .....


I thought you were done with this thread?

I guess not.

----------


## Butterfly

> This thread just deserves to die. I blame you Butters.


now what I have done again  :Razz:

----------


## nikster

You can't argue with Anti-Apple fanboys - there's no rhyme or reason to it. Apple fanboys I can more or less understand though they are pretty rare, as most Apple customers nowadays are mainstream people who just enjoy good products. 

The twisted thinking is: Apple products are overpriced crap - so let's wait for (even crappier) Chinese knock-offs - these are then good. Right. With PCs you could still halfway make this argument because Apple just doesn't sell cheap PCs. 

With iPads, iPhones, and iPods, it's just laughable as the competitor's products are either the same price or actually more expensive. 

Lets see this time next year when Apple sells 3 iPads for every netbook sold. If they even still make netbooks. 

Here's a graphic for you Apple-haters - profits for handset sales. On the one hand, Apple. On the other hand, all the major competitors combined (Nokia, RIM, HTC, Moto, etc)


(Article here).

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Lets see this time next year when Apple sells 3 iPads for every netbook sold. If they even still make netbooks.


I'm quite sure that by then, hater#1 and hater#2 will happily insist that it's only because Apple's spending so much money on marketing (1/4th of Microsoft's yearly budget), and their lies are confusing the consumer.... or something similar.

... Oh yeah, and I'm sure that by then, Netbooks will be going stronger and stronger. Undoubtedly.
 :mid:

----------


## mr Fred

> What's particularly funny is that the only people whining on about iPad, how crappy it is, and how terrible Apple is, are the same people who don't actually own one, have never held one, and have admitted to having no interest in the product.
> 
> Yeah, definitely a lot of credibility, there...


I don't have or want one because I've used one.

----------


## nikster

Latest from apple quarterly report: 3.27M iPads sold last quarter. And that despite the fact that the ipad is only sold and advertised for in a handful of countries....

Anyone know how many net books were sold in the last 3 months?

Apple said they're still selling every ipad and iPhone they can make - sales are currently restricted by manufacturing. They can't physically make more.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Latest from apple quarterly report: 3.27M iPads sold last quarter. And that despite the fact that the ipad is only sold and advertised for in a handful of countries....
> 
> Anyone know how many net books were sold in the last 3 months?
> 
> Apple said they're still selling every ipad and iPhone they can make - sales are currently restricted by manufacturing. They can't physically make more.


(In the case of the iPhlop 4) until they've fixed them....?

----------


## harrybarracuda

It would seem HP may not be as impressed with PalmOS as they seemed:




> The Hewlett Packard slate PC has been listed on the company's  website, with the company also applying to trademark the term "PalmPad" –  fuelling speculation about the company's plans to introduce what many  were referring to earlier this year as a potential 'iPad killer' tablet  PC.
> The latest details on the HP Slate, from a listing on the HP  website, claims that it will feature an 8.9-inch screen, two cameras and  run on Windows 7.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Under $200 dollars and it runs Android. And guess where it's made:

Shenzen.

Now there's a company called Foxconn there, I think. It's famous for the high suicide rate amongst its employees....

 :mid:

----------


## The Fonz

Who would be game enough to buy a Chinese copy of an iPad?

Only the Chinese I suspect

I can see why the iPhones are selling well, they are a good smart phone but I can't understand all the hooplah around the iPad. It just doesn't tick enough boxes for me to consider purchasing one

----------


## harrybarracuda

At only $200 that's not bad for an Android tablet if that's all you want.

As for being Chinese, where do you think Apple's kit is made?

(Hint: I mentioned a factory where the suicide rate is abnormally high  :Smile:  )

----------


## snookmas

am using clone "ipad" under 200 dollars anroid so far so good  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

When did Daffy flounce?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think him and Nikster fell in lurv and eloped.

----------


## Deris

Witstech A81-E Android 2.1 +WinCE6.0,Free Case+Removable battery

This one looks okay. I'm still waiting for the mainstream ones to hit the market though.

Here is a decent site for reviews on electronics out of china.
http://www.shanzai.com/

----------


## mc2

INDIAN GOVERNMENT BRINGS OUT THE MAGICAL USD35 TABLET FOR STUDENTS
http://www.shanzai.com/index.php/mar...yhem/news/1492

----------


## Cujo

I thought daffney, that tiresom little duck had flounced, why's he back posting as a guest?

----------


## Butterfly

I will open soon a long thread about dysfunctionalities of my new iPhone 3G

----------


## mr Fred

BBC News - iPhone at risk from security flaw



> Security firms are warning of a vulnerability in Apple's iOS for iPhone, iPad and iPod.
> Symantec said that it could be exploited by remote attackers to take complete control of a vulnerable device.


I didn't think it would take long to find security holes. Looks like they may have nipped this one in the bud.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> BBC News - iPhone at risk from security flaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Security firms are warning of a vulnerability in Apple's iOS for iPhone, iPad and iPod.
> Symantec said that it could be exploited by remote attackers to take complete control of a vulnerable device.
> 			
> ...


My arse, they're probably livid that it's come out. They like to cover up their many security holes until they fix them (as they did with the last version of Safari).

----------


## harrybarracuda

The New Asus 1215N at GBP429.

250Gb HDD, proper keyboard, 12.1" screen, USB 3.0 ports, built in camera, etc. etc.

The 16Gb pretty but fucking useless little iPad for GBP429.

You really must have to be a clueless c**t to buy an iPad.

I ordered my ASUS this morning. NEW TOY! NEW TOY!

 :bananaman:

----------


## mc2

Very nice laptop. I like the HDMI output and the usb 3.

----------


## mr Fred

> INDIAN GOVERNMENT BRINGS OUT THE MAGICAL USD35 TABLET FOR STUDENTS
> http://www.shanzai.com/index.php/mar...yhem/news/1492





> The device has the basic functionalities of a typical tablet and comes with touchscreen, 2GB RAM, WiFi, USB ports, run open source OS, probably Linux, and will have a Web browser, multimedia player, PDF reader and video conferencing ability. There is no harddisk, but it will support memory card. Sibal said, "The chips, processor, and connectivity cost $35...including display, memory, everything."


So no hard drive but you can always bung a flash drive on there.
I want one right now.

----------


## Butterfly

^ it would probably fit 99% of needs for 99% of users

but instead we have a company like MS and apple trying to push for bigger and bloated OS. Win7 is a giant catastrophe, far worse than MacOS X, and that was hard to accomplish.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Complete tosh. I'm running Win7 on an atom-based netbook without a swap file and it's fine.

----------


## Butterfly

how much RAM do you have again ?  :mid: 

for surfing and emails ?  :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> how much RAM do you have again ? 
> 
> for surfing and emails ?


2Gb which is nothing these days. I surf, torrent, remote control, VPN, email (client and web), watch movies, listen to music; about the only thing I don't do is gaming, but I wouldn't expect to do to much of that on an Atom when I have a PS3.

----------


## Butterfly

> 2Gb which is nothing these days. I surf, torrent, remote control, VPN, email (client and web), watch movies, listen to music;


things you could do on less than 512MB RAM  :rofl:

----------


## mc2

You don't multitask do you ?
Still stuck in the DOS and Windows 3.1 mindset

Stick with your XP 256MB of RAm, its probably for the best  :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 2Gb which is nothing these days. I surf, torrent, remote control, VPN, email (client and web), watch movies, listen to music;
> 
> 
> things you could do on less than 512MB RAM


Sorry Butters, I didn't realise you were on a very tight budget.

 ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

Mostly bollocks, but the last line is interesting speculation, given the number of 7" tabs due this year.




> Rumours suggest Apple's next mobile OS will be available to all  non-iPhone devices sooner than later, including email based FaceTime  video calling.
> 
> MacRumors.com reports that iOS 4.1 Beta 3 adds a new option in the iOS  'Contacts' application, which offers users a chance to make FaceTime  calls using either a phone number or an email address. 
> 
> "This would allow FaceTime compatibility with devices not associated  with a phone number such as future camera-enabled iPads and iPod  touches," MacRumors notes. 
> 
> The recently introduced iPhone 4 has two built-in cameras, one on the  front above the display and one on the back next to the LED flash. The  front camera has been tuned for FaceTime, and offers the right field of  view and focal length to focus on your face at arm's length, showing  users in the best light insists Apple. Currently iPhone 4 users need  only click on 'Contacts' and tap the FaceTime button to start a call.
> 
> Meanwhile, Apple are expected to refresh the iPod range next month,  including a new iPod touch, while *a 7-inch mini-iPad could also be  announced.*

----------


## harrybarracuda

It makes sense if they want something in a hurry I suppose...




> Will the BlackBerry tablet use the Android OS? That's what Chinese-based Apple Daily reports  along with claims that Taiwan-based notebook maker Quanta Computer has signed on to manufacture the device. Even more, RIM's BlackPad is slated for a November 2010 release, and will retail for $499 USD, "confirming" previous reports.
> 
> In addition to those details, the BlackPad will reportedly feature Bluetooth and Wi-Fi support, however the 3G connection will be accomplished by tethering a BlackBerry smartphone. Previous reports have also indicated that the device will have a 9.7-inch screen, and both a front and a rear-facing camera for video conferencing.
> 
> Quanta is expected to start shipping orders in September with volumes to reach two million units before the end of the year--eight million are expected to have shipped in 2011. As for the Android OS, that factor seems unlikely. If anything, RIM will incorporate a modified version of BlackBerry 6 that will be more suited for a 9.6-inch touchscreen.
> 
> Then again, it's possible that RIM modified a tablet-oriented build of Android to mimic the overall theme of the smaller BlackBerry 6. This would cut down on the overall development time and get a product out before Tablet Season (aka Q4 2010) comes to a close. Still, an Android-based OS seems unlikely for RIM.

----------


## Butterfly

> You don't multitask do you ?
> Still stuck in the DOS and Windows 3.1 mindset
> 
> Stick with your XP 256MB of RAm, its probably for the bes


gee, I wonder how we survived all those years doing multi-tasking with 128MB RAM under WinNT4  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

mc2, computer illiterate and misguided win7 fanboy,

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


says the one complaining constantly over apple pricing policies  :mid: 

sorry, harrybarracuda keep up that "Search function" handy with those 2GB RAM !!! what a power user  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Butterfly
> ...


So let me get this straight. Being too poor or too tight to buy a few chips to drop in your PC makes you a "power user" does it?

Oh my dear god....

 :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

^ no, barra, you read me wrong, I was being sarcastic for you being a tool who need to use the search function to operate his PC  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

are you American by any chance ?  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ no, barra, you read me wrong, I was being sarcastic for you being a tool who need to use the search function to operate his PC 
> 
> are you American by any chance ?


Sorry? I need to use the search function to operate my PC(s)?

How did your ameoba-like intellect manage to draw that conclusion?

 :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Another tablet, pricier than the cheapest iPad, but probably better than the most expensive.....






> Pioneer Computers has their own iPad rival rolling down the line. Gizmag reports  that the company will be releasing an 11.6" Windows 7 slate in the near future. It'll have a capacitive touchscreen, 64 GB of storage space and Ion graphics. Expect an Atom N450 processor, (optional) GPS & a built-in 1.3 MP camera.
> 
> There'll be 512 MB of RAM and full 1080p support. The ePad has a 3-axis G sensor and an LED backlit display. It is just .55" thick, barely more than the iPad. There will also be 32 GB and 16 GB options, b/g/n WiFi, and Bluetooth 2.1. Add in USB slots, HDMI-out, and a 6 hour battery for a very solid package.
> 
> The ePad launches in September for around $622, starting. That is pricier than Apple's offering, but the sheer number of features this thing packs might be enough to counter that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh dear those nasty Microsoft people are going for payback......





> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/compare/pc-vs-mac.aspx

----------


## harrybarracuda

No detailed specs yet, but of course it will better the iPodPad.






> ASUS just dumped  Windows Embedded Compact 7 for Android for its lower-end tablet devices, and CEO Jerry Shen is passing along the savings. He's pledging that the 10-inch Eee Pad EP101TC, due to ship in March, will cost under $399 -- and if the Notion Ink Adam is any indication that means it'll be $398. Then there's the EP121, a 12-inch tablet running Windows 7 that's positioned rather higher up in the market, as indicated by its $1,000 price tag. Shen says this high cost is due to that docking station  able to intriguingly transform it into a laptop when it ships around December or January. Next is yet another Eee Pad due around January, one that will run Windows Embedded Compact 7 on a 10-inch screen and at a price somewhere south of $499. Finally, there's the grayscale Eee Tablet  e-reader thing, formerly rumored to be under $599 but now priced at a solid $300 and, supposedly, shipping in October. Surely we're mere months away from tablet saturation at this point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Of course, as long as you use Apple stuff, you will always be protected from malware.

<snigger>


About the security content of the iOS 3.2.2 Update for iPad

----------


## Butterfly

I am trying to remove that crappy iTunes, what a fucking nightmare that thing is

it tried to erase my iPhone several times with apple strange sync logic,

must have been developed by retards for retards,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am trying to remove that crappy iTunes, what a fucking nightmare that thing is
> 
> it tried to erase my iPhone several times with apple strange sync logic,
> 
> must have been developed by retards for retards,


Which begs the questions... why have you got one?

 :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

At the rate these things are being announced, just the ones that will be in the shops for Thanksgiving will give an extraordinary amount of choice.

Thank you Steve Jobs for reinvigorating the market.

I'm still going with my ASUS 1215N though. Hopefully released next week and with me by month end.

Here's the latest.. it would seem that HTC may be making the GooglePad (or whatever they want to call it).





> HTC pegged for Android tablet
> 
> Device could land by November
> 
> Shaun Nichols in San Francisco
> 
> V3.co.uk, 19 Aug 2010
> 
> HTC is reportedly partnering with Google on a tablet device set for release in November.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Significantly cheaper than the Appleopad, Wifi/3G, Tegra2, 10" display, USB ports. Will have Pixel QI and LCD options.

Where do Apple go from here? They're already trying to come up with a 7" Appleopad to try and face the enormous competion being announced next week.




> Well boys and girls, the Adam is finally an honest tablet. Notion Ink  just posted a blog entry announcing that they are angling for FCC acceptance in the second week of November. They may even be able to get certified in October, although that may be a bit of a long shot. Once the Adam is submitted, the time-frame is up to the FCC.
> 
> If they process things quickly, we could see Notion Inks super-slate launch before the end of this year. If they are not able to get the Adam approved in time, the product will launch at CES 2011. So, at the latest, we're still going to be playing with this toy in very short order.
> 
> Notion Ink will launch both Pixel Qi and LCD versions. Both will have WiFi only and 3G options. The range will be $399-$499. The Adam packs Tegra 2, a 10.1" display, USB ports and a SIM slot. It runs Android 2.2 underneath an intoxicating-sounding UI named Genesis. Battery life with the Pixel Qi screen (which can act as both E-Ink and LCD) is estimated at as much as 16 hours by some sources. That is still unconfirmed, however.

----------


## Rigger

Wife just won a I pad, I would have never bought one but seeing its for free I think it pretty good.
Something you leave on the coffe table to check your e mail or past the time with a game.

----------


## FailSafe

> No detailed specs yet, but of course it will better the iPodPad.


I am eagerly awaiting the release of the Asus tablet- it still going to be in March- they said they might be able to get it out as early as September (when I was in the States- I really wanted to finger-bang it a bit...) but it got pushed back up.

Asus makes a pretty good product- if they can match the excellent iPad interface, it will be a winner.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Asus makes a pretty good product- if they can match the excellent iPad interface, it will be a winner.


That shouldn't be too difficult, as most Android users will tell you.

----------


## FailSafe

> Asus makes a pretty good product- if they can match the excellent iPad interface, it will be a winner.
> 			
> 		
> 
> That shouldn't be too difficult, as most Android users will tell you.


I meant the actual tactile interface- the iPad is very nice to use (way nicer than the HP Slate, i.e.).

There's a lot of cool stuff on the way in 2011.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Asus makes a pretty good product- if they can match the excellent iPad interface, it will be a winner.
> ...


Have you not used Android? Given that the iPad is just a large iPod, it's logical to extend the Android interface to the tablet format.

Which is why there are a rake of Android tablets about to come on the market; some have already arrived, but with Android 2.3 just around the corner I think I'll hold off on buying one just now. Don't really have a need, as my Netbook does everything I need, and is DRM free.

----------


## FailSafe

The Asus EP121 is finally available (though I wasn't able to get one from the initial release)- I've got my order in at Amazon, and hopefully will have it in the next 2-3 weeks.

Battery life is a bit of an issue at 3-4.5 hours depending on usage, but that's all I'll ever need.

----------


## Jesus Jones

What's wrong with me?  Why do these gadget not interest me in the slightest.  My 6 year old Sony Ericsson hand-me down does the job for me.

----------


## Rigger

> What's wrong with me? Why do these gadget not interest me in the slightest. My 6 year old Sony Ericsson hand-me down does the job for me.


Maybe you dont travel much or have any friends to keep in contact with, Maybe no kids ?, Maybe your desktop PC does enough for you. Maybe you dont like games and easy net browsing from the sofa.
you tell us ?

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Jesus Jones
> 
> What's wrong with me? Why do these gadget not interest me in the slightest. My 6 year old Sony Ericsson hand-me down does the job for me.
> 
> 
> Maybe you dont travel much or have any friends to keep in contact with, Maybe no kids ?, Maybe your desktop PC does enough for you. Maybe you dont like games and easy net browsing from the sofa.
> you tell us ?


I have to say I don't like those things much either. I have a Kindle DX for books, a very basic mobile phone for SMS and calls, and a desktop computer at home. I don't see the need for anything else - and I say that as somebody whose job has been building the Internet since the late 1980s. What the hell is worng with people that they feel the need to spit inconsequential crap 24 hours a day. FFS, write a postcard, no sane person needs minute-by-minute updates of your or anybody elses life. Like most people who work on the global infrastructure of the net I love moving packets around but have nothing but contempt for the kiddies who love their toys yet just use them to massage their egos while having no clue as to how any of it really works.

----------


## Rigger

> a very basic mobile phone for SMS and calls, and a desktop computer at home. I don't see the need for anything else


So really you dont travel much and dont require the new generation of phone as you arent sitting in airports or living out of hotel rooms like many of us do.






> What the hell is worng with people that they feel the need to spit inconsequential crap 24 hours a day


You can do that just fine with your desktop  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> a very basic mobile phone for SMS and calls, and a desktop computer at home. I don't see the need for anything else
> 
> 
> So really you dont travel much and dont require the new generation of phone as you arent sitting in airports or living out of hotel rooms like many of us do.


Nope, I travel all over the place. Phones work nearly everywhere, even in places where you can't instantly update your facebook page with the fascinating news that you've just taken a dump. In the few places they don't work I've just lain back and enjoyed being alone and independent, a situation  the facebook, skype, and twitter pansies can't even contemplate without breaking into a sweat.

My entire career has been about communications, that means I know the difference between communicating and when you should just shut the fuck up. Mostly people, all people, including me, should just generally shut the fuck up. *Nobody* needs to know every piece of flatulence that the polloi mistakenly believe to be their thoughts.

*Nobody* needs the new generation of phones. You've just been sweet-talked by marketers into believing that all you need to make your life complete is to suck their dicks. If you want a toy then admit you want a toy, there's nothing all that bad about that, just don't make a dick of yourself by pretending it's a necessity.

How the fuck did you deal with life 20 years, or even 10 years, ago when you weren't able to spend your every waking moment sucking on technology's tit?

----------


## Butterfly

> I have to say I don't like those things much either. I have a Kindle DX for books, a very basic mobile phone for SMS and calls, and a desktop computer at home. I don't see the need for anything else - and I say that as somebody whose job has been building the Internet since the late 1980s. What the hell is worng with people that they feel the need to spit inconsequential crap 24 hours a day. FFS, write a postcard, no sane person needs minute-by-minute updates of your or anybody elses life. Like most people who work on the global infrastructure of the net I love moving packets around but have nothing but contempt for the kiddies who love their toys yet just use them to massage their egos while having no clue as to how any of it really works.


well said, couldn't have said it better myself  :Razz: 




> So really you dont travel much and dont require the new generation of phone as you arent sitting in airports or living out of hotel rooms like many of us do.


you are so fucking gay,

----------


## Rigger

> Nope, I travel all over the place. Phones work nearly everywhere, even in places where you can't instantly update your facebook page with the fascinating news that you've just taken a dump. In the few places they don't work I've just lain back and enjoyed being alone and independent, a situation the facebook, skype, and twitter pansies can't even contemplate without breaking into a sweat


Never use my phone for face book or twitter.







> My entire career has been about communications, that means I know the difference between communicating and when you should just shut the fuck up. Mostly people, all people, including me, should just generally shut the fuck up. Nobody needs to know every piece of flatulence that the polloi mistakenly believe to be their thoughts.


I guess by the sounds you dont have enough self control to own a new generation phone  :Smile: 






> Nobody needs the new generation of phones





> You've just been sweet-talked by marketers into believing that all you need to make your life complete is to suck their dicks. If you want a toy then admit you want a toy, there's nothing all that bad about that, just don't make a dick of yourself by pretending it's a necessity


I never said its a necessity, Only said you didnt require it as you dont spend a lot of time travaling so dont try and be a smart dick and change things around. 
Yes I play games, send emails, Post crap on TD, And just waste time, so it does everything I need it too. Still a very handy gadget to have and much better than draging a laptop out. 
Just because you have decided you dont require one doesnt mean every one else that has one has fallen for some sweet-talked by marketers into believing that all you need to make your life complete is to suck their dicks.  :mid: 
You really are such dickhead, with out being a total retard Bob you cant beleive that shit that is running out your mouth.
So are laptops also for dickheads Bob ? 

I do read normal books but tend to save them for the plane ride.





> you are so fucking gay,


 :cmn:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Horses for courses, chaps, the technophobes will always ridicule the technophiles and _vice versa.


_

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

I never wanted an ipad, in fact I posted here a few weeks ago (All Things Android) about my alternative to the ipad. I waited as long as could for a choice or viable option. I bought two of those Android tablets and was happy the first few weeks. 

First my wife's model has a software glitch that allows the battery to drain too low, then not accepting a charge (even dumbphones figured that crap out). Next her onboard speakers stopped working, even after a full restore/install not working. Onboard web cam has no functionality in any program that would make it useful. Final straw was the LCD backlighting not working. Paranoid I returned both and the only option left was the ipad because we are all waiting for an Android tablet that has decent reviews. There just aren't any yet. 

So yeah I bought a couple tablets for $299 each, returned them after major flaws and bought a 32GB 3G ipad and ended up paying more for one item than the two I had previously. But the point is I didn't want an ipad, I simply didn't have a choice for a tablet. I waited a year and I could still wait another year and not have a comparable device running Android.

----------


## Butterfly

yep, apple is way on the top of the game with the iPad

it's ridiculous to see people walk around with those things though,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Viewsonic are doing a dual boot Android/Windows 7 tablet with a 10" screen. Now that sounds like just the job for my needs.

----------


## Butterfly

people walking around with their iPad looks like retards, saw one again in the BTS, it's hilarious  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

> Horses for courses, chaps, the technophobes will always ridicule the technophiles and vice versa.


My ridicule is that of the pro for the punter. I can't believe you suckers pay good money for that shit :mid:

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

> people walking around with their iPad looks like retards, saw one again in the BTS, it's hilarious


I think they/we look less hideous than walking around with a netbook or people lugging around full laptops looking for their nearest wifi hotspot. One thing I need to try to get away from is Netflix, I love grabbing that thing and watching movies a couple times a week. But I soon will have to give up the entire idea of Netflix.  :Sad:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Horses for courses, chaps, the technophobes will always ridicule the technophiles and vice versa.
> 
> 
> *
> My ridicule is that of the pro for the punter.* I can't believe you suckers pay good money for that shit


DrB, does this phrase have any meaning in English? I have no idea what you are talking about. Are you ridiculing people for renting hookers?

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Yes. It does. Several meanings. you managed to get one of them. Well done :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

- PCWorld

Dunno if this will work...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My ridicule is that of the pro for the punter.


So if it isn't the hooker one, you must be Indian.



> Dunno if this will work...


Don't see the Viewsonic there, comparably priced to the iPad, dual OS, etc.

PCWorld just suck Apple's cock, don't they?

----------


## DrB0b

> My ridicule is that of the pro for the punter.
> 			
> 		
> 
> So if it isn't the hooker one, you must be Indian.


Nah. You a yank innit - div in the berkshires?

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

The viewsonic was a FAIL right out the gate, if you were referring to the Gtab. Massive recalls all across all major US retailers. The HP is the mystery that still after 2 years has yet to surface. The Xoom looks promising, but a hefty price tag for a device that no reviews have said will out preform the funtionality or battery life of the current industry leader. I am closely watching the Xoom, I want one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why your poor command of English leads you to believe I am American I have no idea.

Come on, what is it supposed to mean?

"_My ridicule is that of the pro for the punter_".

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The viewsonic was a FAIL right out the gate, if you were referring to the Gtab. Massive recalls all across all major US retailers. The HP is the mystery that still after 2 years has yet to surface. The Xoom looks promising, but a hefty price tag for a device that no reviews have said will out preform the funtionality or battery life of the current industry leader. I am closely watching the Xoom, I want one.


I wasn't referring to the GTab.

Viewsonic

----------


## DrB0b

> Why your poor command of English leads you to believe I am American I have no idea.
> 
> Come on, what is it supposed to mean?
> 
> "_My ridicule is that of the pro for the punter_".


As a professional I have nothing but contempt for the user. Hardly cryptic. The fact that you have such difficulties with such simple statements speaks volumes about you and your simplistic toy-loving ilk.

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

My mistake Harry, I didn't realize this was an ipad vs. windows tablet thing. I just assumed it was Android, strike all my comments.

Though I now wonder... Why are we comparing Windows to a stripped down operating system of the ipad? That is not apples to apples or a fair comparison. If we are comparing mobile OS's would not the fair comparison be ipad to any windows mobile OS tablet device? Do any exist outside the phone realm? The tabs being compared here are running a full blown Windows 7, not Windows Mobile. Or is that the comparison being sought? Not a fair one in my eyes, again not a fanboy by any means just not apples to apples in my eyes as far as the OS is concerned.

----------


## Butterfly

> As a professional I have nothing but contempt for the user.


damn, didn't take you for a level 1 support guy  :Razz: 

actually couldn't agree more, having work as a level 1 admin when I was younger, I hate those fucking clueless users  :Smile: 

they should all be shot  :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

> The viewsonic was a FAIL right out the gate, if you were referring to the Gtab. Massive recalls all across all major US retailers. The HP is the mystery that still after 2 years has yet to surface. The Xoom looks promising, but a hefty price tag for a device that no reviews have said will out preform the funtionality or battery life of the current industry leader. I am closely watching the Xoom, I want one.


the iPad is by far leading the fag game, they have no competition

----------


## BigRed

> The viewsonic was a FAIL right out the gate, if you were referring to the Gtab. Massive recalls all across all major US retailers.



but with a bit of work it's good:

ViewSonic gTablet Review, Begging To Be Rooted - HotHardware

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

The iPad is completely ridiculous, as if the iPhone wasn't bad enough - the iPad is a giant version of the iPhone, the only other main difference is that it can't make phone calls. I wish it could, that would be an amusing sight!

----------


## FailSafe

The Asus EP121 I've ordered (64GB version) runs full Windows 7 and is currently the most powerful tablet on the market- it's a pretty interesting device- Asus should be shipping the next lot in a week or so.

*Asus EP121 Specifications*

12.1” 1280×800 AFFS+ Wideview LED backlit display (16:10 aspect ratio)175 degree viewing angle in all 4 orientations220 nitsCorning Gorilla Glass cover lensMulti-touch capacitive digitizer with support for 2 fingersWacom EM digitizer (256 levels of pressure sensitivity)Intel Dual Core i5 470UM CPU (ULV) with Intel HD graphics2GB or 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 RAM32GB or 64GB SSDAccelerometer sensor for automatic display rotationRadiosBluetooth 3.0802.11 b/g/n WiFiButtonsVolume rocker switchPower switchKeyboard button to activate software keyboard (press and hold for ESC)Rotation lock switchFlip 3D button on front of display (press and hold for CTRL-ALT-DEL)Reset button (pinhole)Inputs/OutputsStereo speakers2 USB ports (USB 2.0)Microphone3.5mm combo headphone/microphone input jackMini HDMIDC INSD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC Card reader/writer2MP WebcamIntegrated pen storage compartmentIndicatorsPower LEDCharge LED34WH battery (not user replaceable)12.28 x 8.16 x 0.67 inches / 311.91 x 207.26 x 17.01 mm2.53lbs / 1.15kgIncluded AccessoriesSlim profile 19.5V 3.08A power supply with auxiliary 5V 1A USB charging port (can charge slate and mobile device simultaneously)Slim profile Bluetooth keyboard with 2 AAA batteriesFolio caseintegrated pen holderflip out landscape easelflip out portrait easelanti-skid edges for upright landscape orientationWacom EM pen with eraser (no buttons on pen)Extra nibs for pen with nib removal toolRecovery discs with support to create recovery USB thumb drive (BIOS will boot to USB drive automatically)Cleaning clothPrinted user manual (PDF version also included)Warranty cardIncluded Software (may vary by region)Microsoft Windows 7 64bit Home PremiumMicrosoft Windows Live EssentialsMicrosoft TouchPack for Windows 7Microsoft Office 2010 StarterAmbient Design’s ArtRage Studio 3 (full version)Asus WebStorageAsus VibeAsus Control DeckAsus DLNA media-sharing applicationRoxio Player DeluxeAmazon Kindle for PCPDF version of user manualMSRP (USD)2GB RAM 32GB SSD $9994GB RAM 64GB SSD $1099

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

Mmmmm... an i5 in a tablet, sexy stuff right there! That might be a good candidate to replace my laptop. Is there a case that allows the keyboard and tablet to stay together in a laptop type arrangement sort of like the style of that clamcase? I don't want to carry a keyboard with me loose. The images on the link you gave are great, thank for putting the link up there btw.

As far as the ipad being shit... I don't agree at all.  I have already said I am not a fanboy, this is the only apple device I own. On the device itself though, it is a well made device that serves it's purpose. It is not a replacement for a laptop by any means, but it's size and battery life is perfect reason to not lug around your laptop to every meeting. Not to mention great for transit boredom and even some productivity. I keep all my client's files in pdf on mine and I rarely have a meeting now that I require my laptop. It is the perfect middle ground between what a phone can not do and what a laptop is overkill for (such as pdf files) and makes a great 3rd display on my desk. It certainly has it's faults but those who feel the faults overpower the advantages of an extra gadget just haven't figured out how they could use it yet.

----------


## harrybarracuda

This thread actually died for a long time, mainly due to Android tablets either being complete crap (1.6 or 2.0) or just vapourware.

Now that a year has passed and a few alternatives have started to creep into the market, it is generating a bit of interest.

I like the Viewsonic because I like the idea of the consumer side apps of Android and the work crap I have to carry that lives on Windows residing in the same box. 

I wasn't paying much attention to MWC, but there are new tablets from Samsung, HTC, and Toshiba in addition to the ASUS.

HTC Flyer

Toshiba 10.1"

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1"

Toshiba 11"

The EP121 looks good, but what's the realistic battery life?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Why your poor command of English leads you to believe I am American I have no idea.
> 
> Come on, what is it supposed to mean?
> 
> "_My ridicule is that of the pro for the punter_".
> 
> ...


Actually it speaks volumes about your ability to articulate properly. But then again it's more likely that what you really have contempt for is people who can both afford and adapt to emerging technologies, so I can't really blame you.

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> The EP121 looks good, but what's the realistic battery life?


The worst report I've seen was just under 3 hours for someone watching 1080i video- the average seems to be between 3.5-4 hours (with the best cases approaching 5 hours- that's with the screen brightness turned down and bluetooth turned off)- that's plenty of time for me, but it doesn't approach what you can get out of some other tablets.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The EP121 looks good, but what's the realistic battery life?
> 
> 
> The worst report I've seen was just under 3 hours for someone watching 1080i video- the average seems to be between 3.5-4 hours (with the best cases approaching 5 hours- that's with the screen brightness turned down and bluetooth turned off)- that's plenty of time for me, but it doesn't approach what you can get out of some other tablets.


That's one downside of this gizmo: No replaceable battery, otherwise you could just buy a spare for those long flights where no power socket is available.

Ouch, and I was going to say put an SSD in to extend the battery life, but I see it's already got one.

----------


## FailSafe

You can have a spare power source using an external battery (like an XP18000- below is a pic of one hooked up to a laptop)- like I said, though, I'll never drain a full battery (except for- as you mentioned- the occasional long flight) so it's not an issue for me.

A big touch-screen is going to need a lot of juice- there's no getting around it.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Nope, I travel all over the place. Phones work nearly everywhere, even in places where you can't instantly update your facebook page with the fascinating news that you've just taken a dump. In the few places they don't work I've just lain back and enjoyed being alone and independent, a situation  the facebook, skype, and twitter pansies can't even contemplate without breaking into a sweat.
> 
> My entire career has been about communications, that means I know the difference between communicating and when you should just shut the fuck up. Mostly people, all people, including me, should just generally shut the fuck up. *Nobody* needs to know every piece of flatulence that the polloi mistakenly believe to be their thoughts.
> 
> *Nobody* needs the new generation of phones. You've just been sweet-talked by marketers into believing that all you need to make your life complete is to suck their dicks. If you want a toy then admit you want a toy, there's nothing all that bad about that, just don't make a dick of yourself by pretending it's a necessity.
> 
> How the fuck did you deal with life 20 years, or even 10 years, ago when you weren't able to spend your every waking moment sucking on technology's tit?


My career now is about communicating with people...face to face,phone and e-mail.

We are trialling a few ipads at work and I gotto say they are great.Saves me a shite load of time. If the company that I work for doesn't buy me one I will buy one myself.

I don't even know what the social networking/twitter/facebook is. What I do know, is that if some client e-mails me when I am in the back of beyond...that has no wi-fi...I can send and receive e-mails when I am sitting in the car.I don't have to wait until I get back to the office etc. It also means that if I want to bugger off to the pub....I can, 'cause my work has been done.

A missed or late replied to e-mail can mean not only missed business, but a lost client. I work in a business where there are close to 400 companies offering the same shite.That's in a city of approx 1.2 million people. If you are not on to it then you are fcuked.

I can remember years ago when people had those big bricks that they used to call mobile phones.My old man used to look at people using them...shake his head and say "bloody posers". That was 20 years ago.Now every body I know has a phone...I bet everybody on the forum has a phone....even you Doc.  :Smile:   If my old man was alive today he would call you a poser for having phone...and then probably go on exactly like you have.  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

> I bet everybody on the forum has a phone....even you Doc


Nokia 3310  :Smile: 

I have some laptops, and smartphones, and various types of Pad somehwhere about. Mostly pretty old now, I get them free, at least I get the test versions free, because I've been working for big networks and going to IT shows for 30 years and PR departments mistakenly think I'm some sort of an opinion former. I'm fkked if they find out that I'm now working for a little company in Thailand - no more freebies  :Sad: 

I think they're all fairly cool but I'm still convinced that most of the functions of the toys are pretty useless. You've got to remember that most of the people who invented them were inspired by Star Trek, not by any desire to make people's lives better.

All those people who get over-excited by every new consumer gizmo are basically being manipulated by weirdos who dress up as Klingons at the weekend.

----------


## Butterfly

> I think they're all fairly cool but I'm still convinced that most of the functions of the toys are pretty useless. You've got to remember that most of the people who invented them were inspired by Star Trek, not by any desire to make people's lives better.


in a nutshell,




> All those people who get over-excited by every new consumer gizmo are basically being manipulated by weirdos who dress up as Klingons at the weekend.


quite sad, isn't it ? most people are pathetic and need an iPad or iPhone to fullfil their meaningless life

----------


## harrybarracuda

> quite sad, isn't it ? most people are pathetic and need an iPad or iPhone to fullfil their meaningless life


Come on then Butters, does it work?

 :Smile:

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

I guess the world I live and work in is different from others. A single Rolodex on one person's desk is not acceptable here. A phone with a 200 contact memory will not cut it. Email only when I am attached to a LAN cable at the office will not do. Marketing is not based on word of mouth alone but on Adwords, blogger's, online reviews and who can communicate the fastest. Post-it Notes for information passing is considered an archaic and unreliable means of communication that is not fast enough anymore. Waiting for a bank statement to arrive in the mail is something only senior citizens do. Many times a brick and mortar storefront is now considered a serious waste of resources that could easily be put to better use elsewhere. Garage sale hosts can even accept credit cards in the front yard on these useless gadgets. Depositing a check from your mobile phone's camera prior to signing the title to the car you just sold over happens all the time now.

The smart people (not me but those who hand the programs, devices, training and tools to do it) are those that can take the ancient technology from 10-20 years back and integrate it into their useless gadget toys. Such as faxing an invoice to the client from your son's football game from your smartphone, eliminating the frivolous task of making that last stop at the office. Or the person who gets their voicemail from the PBX system *delivered to them* rather than having to check it at their desk or even dial into the "access line" and enter their PIN. Or those that have the follow me service automatically forwarding the important call from your daughter's school on your office line, your home line, your personal mobile and the company mobile when you are on your way to the meeting. How about the bad week when you forgot to cover payroll and you can log in with your ipad and move money from your administrative account to your human resources account while sitting in the traffic jam at 7pm after the banks have closed, thankfully getting done before the the last 4 checks have been cashed.

These useless gadgets are rapidly changing everyone and every business model. Nobody is forcing anyone to adapt, but simply because you or your company's are unable to keep up does not mean everyone who might be a few paces or even 10 years ahead is an obsessed fanboy trekkie freak. The mobile phone analogy is the perfect example and I still see people using 3310's when I go to Mexico or Cuba. That does not mean everyone using them is a technophobe, modern technology simply has no bearing on them and they see no use for it. My dad checks his email on Saturday mornings! Totally unacceptable in a business model. I wish my life could be that so simple that I had the option to ignore basic things like email. Perhaps some day it will, but that will not happen while I am working in this field.

----------


## Rigger

> I have some laptops, and smartphones, and various types of Pad somehwhere about. Mostly pretty old now





> I think they're all fairly cool but I'm still convinced that most of the functions of the toys are pretty useless





> I'm fkked if they find out that I'm now working for a little company in Thailand - no more freebies


So let me see, you like getting the latest stuff for free and own a pad and smart phone but anyone who buys it is a stupid, Bob you are a real wanker  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The mobile phone analogy is the perfect example and I still see people  using 3310's when I go to Mexico or Cuba. That does not mean everyone  using them is a technophobe, modern technology simply has no bearing on  them and they see no use for it.


You don't think there's an economic issue here then!?

----------


## DrB0b

> So let me see, you like getting the latest stuff for free and own a pad and smart phone but anyone who buys it is a stupid


Yep. You got it. If you pay money for them you are a fool. If you get them for free then why not? If you can't see the difference between free and paid then you're the wanker, not just a wanker - a sucker. Actually I'd go further, how does it feel to be spit-roasted, rigger?

----------


## Rigger

> Yep. You got it. If you pay money for them you are a fool. If you get them for free then why not? If you can't see the difference between free and paid then you're the wanker, not just a wanker - a sucker. Actually I'd go further, how does it feel to be spit-roasted, rigger?


Sorry Bob the I pad was a free bee, so anyone with a new gen phone is a wanker now. Bob its pretty easy to see you are a tool only equiped with half a brain.

----------


## DrB0b

^Rigger, you're a nice guy but you don't have enough brain power to light up a half-watt bulb. Give it up. Go play with your toys, we grown-ups have better things to spend our time on.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Now children, play nicely  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I guess the world I live and work in is different from others. A single Rolodex on one person's desk is not acceptable here. A phone with a 200 contact memory will not cut it. Email only when I am attached to a LAN cable at the office will not do. Marketing is not based on word of mouth alone but on Adwords, blogger's, online reviews and who can communicate the fastest. Post-it Notes for information passing is considered an archaic and unreliable means of communication that is not fast enough anymore. Waiting for a bank statement to arrive in the mail is something only senior citizens do. Many times a brick and mortar storefront is now considered a serious waste of resources that could easily be put to better use elsewhere. Garage sale hosts can even accept credit cards in the front yard on these useless gadgets. Depositing a check from your mobile phone's camera prior to signing the title to the car you just sold over happens all the time now.
> 
> The smart people (not me but those who hand the programs, devices, training and tools to do it) are those that can take the ancient technology from 10-20 years back and integrate it into their useless gadget toys. Such as faxing an invoice to the client from your son's football game from your smartphone, eliminating the frivolous task of making that last stop at the office. Or the person who gets their voicemail from the PBX system *delivered to them* rather than having to check it at their desk or even dial into the "access line" and enter their PIN. Or those that have the follow me service automatically forwarding the important call from your daughter's school on your office line, your home line, your personal mobile and the company mobile when you are on your way to the meeting. How about the bad week when you forgot to cover payroll and you can log in with your ipad and move money from your administrative account to your human resources account while sitting in the traffic jam at 7pm after the banks have closed, thankfully getting done before the the last 4 checks have been cashed.
> 
> These useless gadgets are rapidly changing everyone and every business model. Nobody is forcing anyone to adapt, but simply because you or your company's are unable to keep up does not mean everyone who might be a few paces or even 10 years ahead is an obsessed fanboy trekkie freak. The mobile phone analogy is the perfect example and I still see people using 3310's when I go to Mexico or Cuba. That does not mean everyone using them is a technophobe, modern technology simply has no bearing on them and they see no use for it. My dad checks his email on Saturday mornings! Totally unacceptable in a business model. I wish my life could be that so simple that I had the option to ignore basic things like email. Perhaps some day it will, but that will not happen while I am working in this field.


Some good points, but not everyone needs to be in contact with a client 24/7. Also, I can't imagine a designer (graphics, web, whatever) doing some serious work at the 'baseball game'.

I bought my phone on purpose. It's a phone, has no touch-screen and while it can do emails and surf the net, I'd rather not.

Each to their own.

----------


## Butterfly

rigger is just a fairy and a bargirl with all those phone toys  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> I bought my phone on purpose. It's a phone, has no touch-screen and while it can do emails and surf the net, I'd rather not.


A phone with a better interface might change your mind.

I had a Nokia that was a decent phone, and it could do emails/internet surfing, but it was kind of a pain to use, and I rarely bothered doing anything on the net with it- the current generation of smart phones has really raised the bar- they've become incredibly easy and convenient to use, and I find myself doing more on my phone now than I ever did before.

I certainly don't 'need' its capabilities, but they're nice to have when I want them.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I must admit they've fucked pub quizzes up big time. People no longer rely on their knowledge, they just hit wikipedia under the table.

So Smartphones are probably causing dumbness.

----------


## DrB0b

Why do people _want_ to be in contact all the time? What's wrong with them that they can't bear to alone with themselves? This constant electronic communication is, after all, relatively new. It's hard to believe that people are dumb enough to voluntarily wear electronic collars and believe that working and being available 24 hours a day is actually a good thing. Tell people that they must be available to the boss and the office 24 hours a day and they'll whinge about slavery, give them a blackberry and tell them not to turn it off and they'll thank you for it. Suckers!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Why do people _want_ to be in contact all the time? What's wrong with them that they can't bear to alone with themselves? This constant electronic communication is, after all, relatively new. It's hard to believe that people are dumb enough to voluntarily wear electronic collars and believe that working and being available 24 hours a day is actually a good thing. Tell people that they must be available to the boss and the office 24 hours a day and they'll whinge about slavery, give them a blackberry and tell them not to turn it off and they'll thank you for it. Suckers!


I couldn't agree more. The company offered me a top of the range blackberry, and after a few days of it vibrating in my pocket every time I got an email, I gave it back. Fuck that for a game of soldiers.

----------


## Butterfly

> Why do people _want_ to be in contact all the time? What's wrong with them that they can't bear to alone with themselves? This constant electronic communication is, after all, relatively new. It's hard to believe that people are dumb enough to voluntarily wear electronic collars and believe that working and being available 24 hours a day is actually a good thing. Tell people that they must be available to the boss and the office 24 hours a day and they'll whinge about slavery, give them a blackberry and tell them not to turn it off and they'll thank you for it. Suckers!


bravo, nice rant  :Smile:

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

> Why do people _want_ to be in contact all the time?


I never said I want to be in contact all the time. I clearly stated that using technology REDUCES the time I must report to work. Having a capable device and solid connections to networks is how a person can cut their time at work down to 16-20 hours a week. Having ACCESS to your data from anywhere gives you the freedom to *be* anywhere. I do not answer my phone, respond to an email, voicemail or fax after 3pm. It's about working smarter not making yourself available 24 hours.

----------


## DrB0b

> It's about working smarter not making yourself available 24 hours.


I absolutely agree with this. That's the only reason for festooning yourself with these toys. My experience, however, is that 90% of the people who DO festoon themselves with toys don't actually need them at all. The 10% who do need them just use them, they don't make a fetish of them. I have yet to meet anybody who has a desperate, over-riding need for an accelerometer but yet I've met plenty of people who'll happily pay a premium for one (even though they're not entirely sure what it does).


<Sent from my accelerometer enabled 3G 4D GSM W-Fi Edge Fifth Generation Smart Phone OLED OMEO OMEOMY UltraPAD with e-ink blackpod androidberry, ya fekkin' pauper!>

----------


## Rigger

Bob are you still spewing crap that no one really wants to hear. If you don't like new gen phones, don't buy one. Pretty simple mate

sent from I phone

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A phone with a better interface might change your mind.


Nope. When I'm at my desk, I can work. When I'm out with the family work can get fucked.

----------


## FailSafe

> Nope. When I'm at my desk, I can work. When I'm out with the family work can get fucked.


There's the difference- I don't associate my phone with 'work' (I'm very rarely bothered in my off time re: my business, and if I'm contacted, it's about something important- my staff is very well-trained in that regard)- sometimes I just want to check my email or maybe watch a video or something when I'm bored- it's just a toy to me, and recreational usage is the only thing I'm concerned with.

If I kept getting bothered by work stuff, I would feel the same way as you do.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> A phone with a better interface might change your mind.
> 
> 
> Nope. When I'm at my desk, I can work. When I'm out with the family work can get fucked.


not everone has the option of walking away from a desk and their job ends there. If I operated like that I would soon be replaced.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by FailSafe
> ...


Of course, but I was talking about my situation, not 6 billion other people's.

----------


## harrybarracuda

There are two reasons why these folk don't have a smartphone.

Either:
(1) Too expensive (Either they haven't got the money, or they'd rather buy Chang at the supermarket and sip it through a straw at the local park than have to go somewhere where a tip might be involved);

or 

(2) The technology is too baffling for them, and they are afraid to admit it.

 :rofl:

----------


## Rigger

I agree, I don't see people with smart phones complaining about people that don't have them do you ?

Sent from I pad  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> I agree, I don't see people with smart phones complaining about people that don't have them do you ?


True, but they do sneer at them at Starbucks.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> I agree, I don't see people with smart phones complaining about people that don't have them do you ?
> 
> 
> True, but they do sneer at them at Starbucks.


I sneer at anyone who's dumb enough to go to Starbucks.

You don't need an iPad to look like a tool there.

----------


## FailSafe

> You don't need an iPad to look like a tool there.


No- you need an iPad to look _cool_ there.

And god help you if you show up with a Kindle- you'll be considered so uncool you'll have to drink your double-mocha-half-caf outside. :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually Starbucks are very similar to Apple. They've both made fortunes selling over-priced but ordinary shit dressed up as something special.

 :Smile:

----------


## BigRed

> The company offered me a top of the range blackberry, and after a few days of it vibrating in my pocket every time I got an email, I gave it back.


Interesting, I just switched off the email alerting. If I was bothered I could have set up different behaviour for different times of day.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Most of us surround ourselves with stuff we do not need ! I use apple since I misplaced my stone axe. Think last time I saw it, it was embedded in my old PC, which I donated to The Ark.

Apple have developed markets better than their competition. As soon as someone else comes up with a better product I will jump ship, I have no shares in MAc.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The company offered me a top of the range blackberry, and after a few days of it vibrating in my pocket every time I got an email, I gave it back.
> 
> 
> Interesting, I just switched off the email alerting. If I was bothered I could have set up different behaviour for different times of day.


No, I can genuinely say that Interesting is not the word that sprang to mind.

----------


## DrB0b

> The technology is too baffling for them, and they are afraid to admit it.


You sure about that, harry? I don't have a smartphone but I do have a switch in front of me that, if flicked, will fuck up internet access for over three-quarters of the smart-phones in Thailand  :Smile:  Another switch, across the way, will take Thailand completely off the net. Heh, the kind of things they let us techno-ignoramuses do  :Wink:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Most of us surround ourselves with stuff we do not need ! I use apple since I misplaced my stone axe. Think last time I saw it, it was embedded in my old PC, which I donated to The Ark.
> 
> Apple have developed markets better than their competition. As soon as someone else comes up with a better product I will jump ship, I have no shares in MAc.


Oh gawd, another fanboi. But one that thinks "Apple make all the programs for the mac" so this shouldn't take long.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> The technology is too baffling for them, and they are afraid to admit it.
> 
> 
> You sure about that, harry? I don't have a smartphone but I do have a switch in front of me that, if flicked, will fuck up internet access for over three-quarters of the smart-phones in Thailand  Another switch, across the way, will take Thailand completely off the net. Heh, the kind of things they let us techno-ignoramuses do


Yeah right Bob, I surely believe that.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrB0b

^whatever, harry. I can't prove what I do and you can't prove you're anything other than an idiot. I guess we'll both have to live with that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Whatever you say, DrBob. You're the man!

 :rofl:

----------


## DrB0b

Just been watching Apocalypse Now again. It occurred to me that the modern equivalent of the start of the movie, with Willard drunkenly doing his martial arts maneuvers, punching the mirror, and pouring whiskey down his throat would be sitting down at at a desk, downloading amputee porn, masturbating until you couldn't get a hard-on anymore, and sending crazed SMS messages to everybody in your address book. And then sending tweets to say you'd just done all that.  How blessed we are to live in this age of wonders :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

> Just been watching Apocalypse Now again. It occurred to me that the modern equivalent of the start of the movie, with Willard drunkenly doing his martial arts maneuvers, punching the mirror, and pouring whiskey down his throat would be sitting down at at a desk, downloading amputee porn, masturbating until you couldn't get a hard-on anymore, and sending crazed SMS messages to everybody in your address book. And then sending tweets to say you'd just done all that. How blessed we are to live in this age of wonders


couldn't agree more,

which version is it ? Director Cut ? might need to watch those scenes again, never gets old

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

> There are two reasons why these folk don't have a smartphone.
> 
> Either:
> (1) Too expensive (Either they haven't got the money, or they'd rather buy Chang at the supermarket and sip it through a straw at the local park than have to go somewhere where a tip might be involved);
> 
> or 
> 
> (2) The technology is too baffling for them, and they are afraid to admit it.


It is very ironic that those two reasons seem to be the same as those who actually own a few of these devices as well. 

Most smartphone owners own them because of
They are expensive and it helps people with ego issues not feel they have been outdone by others.They want to appear to have a solid grip on modern technology (thought they are afraid to admit they don't know how to use it) i.e. not knowing how to kill alerts or schedule phone behaviors as to not interfere with life.
So many people have bought a smartphone and haven't the slightest clue how to use it, and in most cases the most advanced things they have figured out is the fact that you can send an email from the damned thing. Which brings to the fore the biggest complaint, that of making yourself available 24 hours. Don't wanna be available 24 hours you can try these simple 6 steps...

1. *Do not post in your signature* that you responded via your Android, Iphone or Blackberry - clear sign you will be available 24 hours.
2. *Do not respond to emails* from your device at 3am - another clear sign.
3. *Quit showing off your device* to everyone - hence informing them you are available 24 hours.
4. *Don't work* for a company or employ staff that can't get through their head you are not available 24 hours.
5. *Setup your profiles* so the phone does not disturb you when you are not working.
6. If all the above fails because you can't figure out how to do any of the above you can go the route my dad has to take and simply *power off the device* after working hours. 

If you can't figure it out with steps 1-4, perhaps you should reconsider why you bought a smartphone and immediately downgrade to a Nokia 3310 utilizing steps 5 and 6 in the meantime. Let's be honest, not everyone is meant to use a device like this and most who do use a device like this do not even have a clue how to do anything other than add a contact and dial out. I guess it begs the question, why purchase in the first place?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I guess it begs the question, why purchase in the first place?


And the man with the answer is off work sick.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And how perfectly timed, presumably because they want to announce it while he's still with us:




> It's the most eagerly awaited technology product of the year.
> 
> Apple is expected to launch its new iPad next week, contrary to speculation of a delay of the latest version of the popular tablet computer.
> 
> It is thought the California-based company will unveil the iPad2 at San Francisco's Yerba Buena Center For The Arts, its preferred venue, on March 2.
> 
> Recent speculation about a delay until June was 'simply not true', an Apple insider said, as the firm wants a launch at the same time of year as the first iPad, which went on sale in April 2010.
> 
> No release date or price has been set yet.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

AMD making their own netbooks and tablets now?




> *AMD looks to tablets*
> 
> Published: 24/02/2011 at 12:00 AMNewspaper section: Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AMD, the US-based processor maker, is expanding into the media tablet and netbook market.
>  The company is also preparing to launch an entry-price notebook product for the first time, starting from US$200.
> ...

----------


## FailSafe

Still waiting for my Asus EP121- they might ship on March 7th (then it will have to be shipped from NY to Thailand).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Still waiting for my Asus EP121- they might ship on March 7th (then it will have to be shipped from NY to Thailand).


Hope it's worth the wait 

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

the Ipad 2 review, a must see  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

another classic

----------


## Butterfly

and another nice one,

----------


## FailSafe

> Hope it's worth the wait


One good thing about the wait was that I got to read a lot more reviews- I think I'm gonna like it- it doesn't matter, really- if the wife ends up liking it I'll never see it again regardless.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Hope it's worth the wait
> 
> 
> One good thing about the wait was that I got to read a lot more reviews- I think I'm gonna like it- it doesn't matter, really- if the wife ends up liking it I'll never see it again regardless.


Gads yes, I have a bloody teenager like that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Looks like the itards might have to put away the kleenex and KY. Doesn't sound any great shakes to me, just trying to catch up the feature list of the competition.




> The iPad 2 is set to be unveiled next week on March 2. But it may have seen a detailed reveal already. Hot on the heels of yesterday's mock-up we're hearing rumors from Engadget with new details. Apparently, the long-expected SD slot is dead as a doornail.
> 
> Apple has also killed the higher resolution "near retinal" display. Or it never existed in the first place. That's the problem with these rumors. We only ever have phantoms to go on, so it isn't clear if Apple killed these features or if these were just rumors that never had any ground to them. I tend towards the latter view of things.
> 
> NOW the iPad 2 is expected to launch with a beefier Cortex A5 dual-core processor and a hair more RAM, 512 MB. There will be at least a front-facing camera and most likely a rear-facing camera as well. Other than those changes, expect most of Apple's work to have gone into trimming the frame and cutting out some of that excess weight.
> 
> The 1.5 pound current iPad is too large for extended, comfortable reading. I think we can expect the iPad 2 to hit much closer to 1 pound, which will once again leave Motorola and the other tablet-makers scrambling to catch up. Would you expect things to shake out any other way?


So they've made it lighter and added a camera. Whoop de fucking doo. I wonder how many 'tards will rush to upgrade?

----------


## FailSafe

Finally got a shipping date from Amazon for the Asus EP121 (which I ordered on February 4th)- it should reach New York between March 7th and 11th- I'll have my brother check it out to make sure it's working properly, and it should be in Thailand by the 15th or so- I'll write a report once I get it.

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

The SD slot should have been there from the start, the camera should have been there from the start, the RAM should have been there from the start.

The sad thing is the improvements the polls showed indicated consumers did not care to see Apple 'trim the size down', the thing is already light and thin enough. The dual core is a good thing, but EVERYONE wanted a higher resolution screen and that was the vote that topped all others in the Cnet poll, and unfortunately another HUGE upgrade that Apple missed. I feel the iPad2 is a fail in many respects, but in most it is just trying to catch up on the initial failures of the original ipad. The camera doesn't mean much to me until it supports Skype, same reason I haven't bought an iphone yet. Get rid of the proprietary software that tries to force everyone I know into Apple and I would support the product. Seriously count the Facetime users then count the Skype users grrrr.

Looking forward to your review Failsafe!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sounds like its biggest sales will be from retarded ipad owners who constantly feel the need to buy the latest shit Jobs puts out. It takes about a 30 second conversation to make them scurry away with their overpriced snazzy pile of crap and say things like "they don't understand what leading edge technology this is", because other itards tell them its leading edge technology.

I had a friend bring his new iPhone 4 over because he was trying to work out why he couldn't get t'internet on it.

Like most "I bought iphone because everyone told me how good it was" users, he didn't have a clue about APNs, providers, let alone microsim cards.

And more to the point, you can't actually add an APN unless you fuck about, like with sites like this.

What an absurdly abusive thing the iphone is to the consumer.

Having seen one, I almost feel sorry for the morons that buy this shit.

----------


## Butterfly

I am quite happy with my iPhone 3G, it's very limited but it serves its purpose

the iPad is a total joke, did they finally put a USB port ?  :rofl:

----------


## FailSafe

I went for an HTC Desire HD (I need Android and I like the large screen), but I would have been happy with an iPhone 4- the interface is great, and the screen is really vibrant.

Apple isn't evil- its users are. :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

no, apple is simply a cash business, and their users are gay

definitely not evil  :Razz:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> apple is simply a cash business, and their users are gay


How many Apples do you/have you owned?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I went for an HTC Desire HD (I need Android and I like the large screen), but I would have been happy with an iPhone 4- the interface is great, and the screen is really vibrant.
> 
> Apple isn't evil- its users are.


This must be subjective. I thought the display was no better or worse than the Samsung Tab or the HTC HD7. The interface is crap compared to Android (mind you, that's probably because Android is so customisable), but what surprised me is what an ugly, chunky little brick it is. (Or was that the user?).

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

I had the HD7 for a short time, and, while I thought it looked great, the iPhone display was a bit better (it does have higher resolution, and it 'popped' more, at least to my eye)- I was referring to the user interface (touch screen, etc.) which I thought worked pretty well- in the end, though, I didn't buy one... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I had the HD7 for a short time, and, while I thought it looked great, the iPhone display was a bit better (it does have higher resolution, and it 'popped' more, at least to my eye)- *I was referring to the user interface (touch screen, etc.) which I thought worked pretty well*- in the end, though, I didn't buy one...


Yeah well try and add a customised APN then. I thought it didn't work at all.

 :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

My opinion is based purely on playing with an iPhone 4 for maybe 15 minutes- I didn't actually live with one. :Wink:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My opinion is based purely on playing with an iPhone 4 for maybe 15 minutes- I didn't actually live with one.


So is mine. You don't need that long to realise its limitations.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh look, they made him climb out of bed for this:




> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) - Apple CEO Steve Jobs briefly emerged from his  medical leave and walked on stage to standing ovation Wednesday to  unveil the second-generation of the popular iPad, which will go on sale  March 11 in the U.S.
>  Jobs looked frail and wore his signature black mock turtleneck, blue jeans and wire-rimmed glasses.
>  "We've been working on this product for a while, and I just didn't  want to miss today," Jobs said at the San Francisco event. "Thank you  for having me."
>  The next-generation tablet computer has a faster processor than the  original iPad's. As expected, it comes with two cameras for taking  photos and video chatting. The battery life will be the same as the  original - about 10 hours of "on" time and a month on standby.
>  The iPad 2 is also thinner - 8.8 millimeters instead of the current 13.4 millimeters.
>  "The new iPad 2 is actually thinner than your iPhone 4," Jobs said.
>  The new iPads will cost the same as the originals - $499 to $829,  depending on storage space and whether or not they can connect to the  Internet over a cellular network. In the U.S., the iPad 2 will work on  AT&T Inc. and Verizon Wireless.
>  Apple also introduced a new accessory for the iPad that will let  people connect the tablet to high-definition televisions, so they can  watch videos up to 1080p in resolution on the bigger screen. *The $39  part plugs into the iPad's charging port and connects to an HDMI cable.*
>  After its March 11 U.S. launch, the iPad 2 goes on sale March 25 in  at least 26 other markets, including Mexico, New Zealand, Spain and  other European countries.
> ...


Ha Ha! $39! They still don't know how to stop gouging, do they, and the muppets will all go out and pay it.

God these boys could sell shit to a sewage plant.

----------


## baldrick

> black mock turtleneck


what is a "mock" turtleneck ? does it taste better ? does PETA condone it ? is it thinner than an iphone4 ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

You'd think with the amount of cash he's got, he could afford a real one.

----------


## Butterfly

typical appletard loser waiting in the rain for the new apple gizmo, the iPad 2

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...TTopCarousel_1

----------

